# Hex 450 Review/Log



## the_predator (Jan 6, 2014)

So this is an early review of SF's Hex 450. I pulled up through a 20g needle and it was a little slow. This worried me a little bit but then I remembered this is 450mg per cc. The inject went better then the pull. I shot, aspirated, then injected. Really went well and smooth. So far no PIP. I will update tomorrow about PIP(or lack of, hopefully) and try to continue to note the changes as best I can in my physique and strength.


----------



## Gibbz (Jan 6, 2014)

Awesome brother will be following

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## exerciseordie (Jan 6, 2014)

the_predator said:


> So this is an early review of SF's Hex 450. I pulled up through a 20g needle and it was a little slow. This worried me a little bit but then I remembered this is 450mg per cc. The inject went better then the pull. I shot, aspirated, then injected. Really went well and smooth. So far no PIP. I will update tomorrow about PIP(or lack of, hopefully) and try to continue to note the changes as best I can in my physique and strength.



In for an update brother. Did you heat the oil at all?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 7, 2014)

Subbed!


----------



## the_predator (Jan 7, 2014)

exerciseordie said:


> In for an update brother. Did you heat the oil at all?


^No, usually I do, but I was in such a rush to get my child to school I didn't. Hopefully it won't be as crazy as Monday so, this Thursday I will.


----------



## the_predator (Jan 7, 2014)

Update: The PIP is very minimal today, not much problem at all. It might have helped that I did legs yesterday to get my ass(inject site) moving.


----------



## exerciseordie (Jan 7, 2014)

the_predator said:


> Update: The PIP is very minimal today, not much problem at all. It might have helped that I did legs yesterday to get my ass(inject site) moving.



That can def help bro. Wait till you warm it up. Smooth as hell


----------



## the_predator (Jan 8, 2014)

^Thanks brother


----------



## Vision (Jan 8, 2014)

Please keep us updated my brother.. Heating with with hot water, or a blow dryer will help with the oil viscosity, making it easier to drawl and inject..

I promise you'll enjoy this product.. Keep us all updated!


----------



## Christsean (Jan 8, 2014)

Subbed for some liquid beast!!


----------



## the_predator (Jan 8, 2014)

Vision said:


> Please keep us updated my brother.. Heating with with hot water, or a blow dryer will help with the oil viscosity, making it easier to drawl and inject..
> 
> I promise you'll enjoy this product.. Keep us all updated!


I'm sure I will! I'm also using you guys Npp EOD.


----------



## exerciseordie (Jan 8, 2014)

the_predator said:


> I'm sure I will! I'm also using you guys Npp EOD.



You will love that NPP!


----------



## tl0311 (Jan 8, 2014)

what you running the npp at?


----------



## the_predator (Jan 8, 2014)

Cardio twice a day sucks ass. Anyway, what miniature PIP I had is completey gone today. I will take you guys advice and heat the Hex thoroughly for tomorrow's injection. I will be working out back tomorrow so we will get a good idea about the oil working thru on its own as its going into my other ass cheek. On a side note, the NPP has no PIP at all, but shooting thru a slin pin is a little of a push.


----------



## the_predator (Jan 8, 2014)

tl0311 said:


> what you running the npp at?


100mg EOD


----------



## Vision (Jan 8, 2014)

the_predator said:


> So this is an early review of SF's Hex 450. I pulled up through a 20g needle and it was a little slow. This worried me a little bit but then I remembered this is 450mg per cc. The inject went better then the pull. I shot, aspirated, then injected. Really went well and smooth. So far no PIP. I will update tomorrow about PIP(or lack of, hopefully) and try to continue to note the changes as best I can in my physique and strength.





the_predator said:


> Cardio twice a day sucks ass. Anyway, what miniature PIP I had is completey gone today. I will take you guys advice and heat the Hex thoroughly for tomorrow's injection. I will be working out back tomorrow so we will get a good idea about the oil working thru on its own as its going into my other ass cheek. On a side note, the NPP has no PIP at all, but shooting thru a slin pin is a little of a push.



im excited reading this.. it also sounds like you know how to inject as well.. many guys report inject issues and in fact they have little to now clue on what they are doing, and they traumatize the are and expect and answer from us..
I love the combo of the Hex and NPP, bro really, what a sweet stack... Id be asking to much for a before and after pic.. But im so eager! 

Love the combo man....


----------



## the_predator (Jan 9, 2014)

^LOL, I look like total shit right now. Long story short, I have not lifted and not been on anything in 3+ months because of trying to have a child(been trying for 7 years) and getting the news that my wife has ovarian issues and we will not be able to have another child(Thank God we have one) sent me into a depression. I over ate and drank...ALOT. I am probably somewhere in the deep 20% bf(don't even ask my stomach measurement, its insane) category and have been the heaviest since my football playing days at a BEER GUT 290pds. If you remember the member Rednack's old beer belly pic, well that is what I have become. I do not want any pity as I have vowed never to let myself get this way again the rest of my life(minus health issues, God forbid). I wish I had the courage to post pics, but I don't think I could bring myself to it. I did not mean to go on a rant, but damn that felt good getting that shit off my chest. I've kept that bottled up to long. If in 4-6 months I look like my old self again...I did take starting photos(hidden deep within my phone), I promise I will post up before and after shots.


----------



## the_predator (Jan 9, 2014)

^Sorry, total weight gain(fat gain)...close to 50pds I know...disgusting.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 9, 2014)

Bro, understandable. Ppl fall off the wagon so to speak all the time. HI spends most of his year as a fatarse  GDI I had to lose 40lbs last year cause I got lazy for no real reason 

You got some real nice gears lined up, I'm sure you're going to get king results. But you're going to have to work your arse off for it!


----------



## Vision (Jan 9, 2014)

the_predator said:


> ^LOL, I look like total shit right now. Long story short, I have not lifted and not been on anything in 3+ months because of trying to have a child(been trying for 7 years) and getting the news that my wife has ovarian issues and we will not be able to have another child(Thank God we have one) sent me into a depression. I over ate and drank...ALOT. I am probably somewhere in the deep 20% bf(don't even ask my stomach measurement, its insane) category and have been the heaviest since my football playing days at a BEER GUT 290pds. If you remember the member Rednack's old beer belly pic, well that is what I have become. I do not want any pity as I have vowed never to let myself get this way again the rest of my life(minus health issues, God forbid). I wish I had the courage to post pics, but I don't think I could bring myself to it. I did not mean to go on a rant, but damn that felt good getting that shit off my chest. I've kept that bottled up to long. If in 4-6 months I look like my old self again...I did take starting photos(hidden deep within my phone), I promise I will post up before and after shots.



Brother,
Let me stress this.. We're all human man, none of us here live day by day in the dream world where we are perfect,now considering the environment and lifestyle that we're in, people will put off the vibe that they are perfect in life..
I know first hand that Ive had my days, and been through the trials and tribulations that 10 men in a lifetime may never experience..
What matters most here, is resurrecting, standing up and BLASTING forward, moving step by step and recovering to achieve the goals that you set in place mentally, to display physically..

The community supports you, and I'm willing to lend my shoulder to carry you a few paces upon your path to regain and recover that sense of well being, and physique that you had and deserve once more, just stay sharp so you can enjoy your new gains for some time to come...


----------



## exerciseordie (Jan 9, 2014)

No one can blame you for that bro. We are all here for you if you need anything. Keep killing it and you will be back to your old self in no time!


----------



## the_predator (Jan 9, 2014)

Captn, Vision, thank you both for your kind words and inspiration. I know how to get back, and have the means(hex, Npp, and some other goodies), now I'm just doing it. Been doing cardio twice a day and lifting once a day with a 2 on 1 off 3 on 1 off schedule. Protein intake is through the roof(I know cause I'm on the shitter at least twice a day) and my carbs are almost nonexistent with the exception of some veggies from time to time. My plan is to get back to my original weight 240-255pds with just the diet, cardio, and hex/Npp. Once I hit my original weight I'm going to throw some Clen and T3 into the mix to hopefully hit a solid 225-235pds like I was in my military days. The 240-255pds I hovered around for years after the military with was nice for my strength but it's time to get shredded!


----------



## the_predator (Jan 9, 2014)

Damn Captn, I must of repped the shit out of you for something cause I keep trying to give you reps and it won't let me. And I have spread a ton around!


----------



## exerciseordie (Jan 9, 2014)

the_predator said:


> Captn, Vision, thank you both for your kind words and inspiration. I know how to get back, and have the means(hex, Npp, and some other goodies), now I'm just doing it. Been doing cardio twice a day and lifting once a day with a 2 on 1 off 3 on 1 off schedule. Protein intake is through the roof(I know cause I'm on the shitter at least twice a day) and my carbs are almost nonexistent with the exception of some veggies from time to time. My plan is to get back to my original weight 240-255pds with just the diet, cardio, and hex/Npp. Once I hit my original weight I'm going to throw some Clen and T3 into the mix to hopefully hit a solid 225-235pds like I was in my military days. The 240-255pds I hovered around for years after the military with was nice for my strength but it's time to get shredded!



Don't completely remove carbs....you will run yourself into the ground. Just keep some moderate carb intake, high protein and lower fats (still keep enough healthy fats for obvious reasons) and you will drop weight quickly! Never want to start with no carbs, then the easiest thing to remove is already removed completely and within weeks you will feel like crap.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 9, 2014)

^^^ this. Once a week have a high carb day, but keep it clean ie rice, oats, sweet potato. It will reset your metabolism 

Oh, and GEARS!


----------



## Vision (Jan 9, 2014)

I agree with this.. I suggest doing this pre-leg day


----------



## exerciseordie (Jan 9, 2014)

To the OP, if you are in need of any diet advice feel free to PM me! We can always hit some of the basics and get you set up really fast! Couple basic rules and you will he good to go! If on the other hand you are looking for a coach the forum has a few good choices. Just let me know if there is anything I can do bro! Its time to get you shredded! Haha


----------



## the_predator (Jan 9, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> ^^^ this. Once a week have a high carb day, but keep it clean ie rice, oats, sweet potato. It will reset your metabolism
> 
> Oh, and GEARS!


^ This is what I planned on. Don't get me wrong I haven't eliminted all the carbs it just feels that way compared to how I was stuffing my face before. They are just very low right now.


----------



## the_predator (Jan 9, 2014)

If you guys want I can start a diet and training log here?


----------



## the_predator (Jan 9, 2014)

exerciseordie said:


> To the OP, if you are in need of any diet advice feel free to PM me! We can always hit some of the basics and get you set up really fast! Couple basic rules and you will he good to go! If on the other hand you are looking for a coach the forum has a few good choices. Just let me know if there is anything I can do bro! Its time to get you shredded! Haha


^Thank you brother. I can't wait to get shredded


----------



## exerciseordie (Jan 9, 2014)

the_predator said:


> If you guys want I can start a diet and training log here?



Sounds awesome man!!!!


----------



## the_predator (Jan 9, 2014)

^Alright, keep in mind I have a home gym so I am limited in some of the things I can do

1/9/14
5:30am-did 30 mins on elliptical 
7:00am-8 boiled eggs minus the yolks with one cup of coffee
9:00am-45gram protein shake with one whole banana a one teaspoon peanut butter
10:00am WORKOUT(BACK)
I have decided to keep things light until I get back into the swing of things
-3 sets of deadlifts with one warm up wu/135 1/225 2/275 3/315
-3 sets hammer strength bent rows 1/180 2/230 3/270
-3 sets reverse grip pull downs 1/140 2/160 3/180
-3 sets dumbbell rows 1/90 2/90 3/90
-3 sets of barbell shrugs 1/225 2/275 3/315
11:15am-2 8oz pork cops and one small bowl of salad with oil and vinegar
2:00pm-42 gram "eas to go"(also had 20 carbs in it)protein shake
4:00pm-42 gram protein shake(no carbs)
6:30pm-2 1/2 pound hamburgers with a cup of steamed brocolli
7:00pm-30min cardio on treadmill
9:00pm-42 gram protein shake(no carbs)


----------



## the_predator (Jan 9, 2014)

Oh and water intake is about a gallon a day


----------



## exerciseordie (Jan 9, 2014)

the_predator said:


> Oh and water intake is about a gallon a day



If you can, I would bump that up to 1 1/2 at minimum!


----------



## the_predator (Jan 10, 2014)

^Going to shoot for 2 gallons


----------



## the_predator (Jan 10, 2014)

Forgot to post about yesterday's injection. After warming oil for about 40 seconds or so the oil flowed easy through the pin. The only problem...I went through scar tissue so we really can't account for the PIP cause my ass hurts now. I know I should have pulled out and popped somewhere else, but I'm not a big fan of injecting to begin with. I have a lot of cycles under my belt and in my younger days I didn't rotate inject sites very well and mainly just shot in my ass. I now rotate pretty good with the Hex and Npp being split between delts, triceps, ass, and quads. I might have to go where I said I never would again...the biceps and calves to try to avoid some of the scar tissue in my ass. This time it will be slin pin only for those two.


----------



## exerciseordie (Jan 10, 2014)

I would have just shot it too bro lol. Shoulders, glutes, and my left thigh are the easiest. My right thigh gives me issues on every injection! I'm assuming from surgery I have a few years back because the nerves have never been quite the same. How you do triceps, I will.never understand lol


----------



## the_predator (Jan 10, 2014)

WOW, how the mighty have fallen! Just looking thru my workout notebook, use to be able to bench 315 for 8-10 reps dead 405 for 10-12 reps and squat 405 for 10-12 reps. This week bench-315x3, dead 315x8, squat 315x8. Between my strength and physique...I got a long road ahead.


----------



## the_predator (Jan 10, 2014)

Will post diet and training log later tonight


----------



## exerciseordie (Jan 10, 2014)

the_predator said:


> WOW, how the mighty have fallen! Just looking thru my workout notebook, use to be able to bench 315 for 8-10 reps dead 405 for 10-12 reps and squat 405 for 10-12 reps. This week bench-315x3, dead 315x8, squat 315x8. Between my strength and physique...I got a long road ahead.



I give it a few months tops. You will get there man! It will be no time at all before you are.crushing your current numbers


----------



## the_predator (Jan 10, 2014)

1/10/14 
5:30am-did 30 min on elliptical 
7:00am-8 boiled eggs(no yolks) and 2 one ounce sausage patties
9:00am-45 gram protein shake with one banana and two teaspoons of peanut butter
10:00am WORKOUT(ARMS)
-3 sets of close grip bench press with one warmup set wu/135 1/185 2/205 3/225
-3 sets of cable push downs 1/100 2/120 3/140
-3 sets of lying cross body one arm dumbbell extensions 1/20 2/30 3/40
-3 sets of barbell curls 1/65 2/85 3/105
-3 sets of dumbbell curls 1/20 2/30 3/40
-3 sets of one arm dumbbell preacher curls 1/20 2/20 3/20
11:30am 3 four ounce salmon fillets with one cup of salad with oil and vinegar
2:00pm 42 gram "eas to go" shake(20 carbs)
4:30pm 42 gram protein shake (no carbs)
5:45pm-did 30 mins on the treadmill
7:30pm THE BIG DADDY 32 ounce steak with a bowl of salad with balsamic dressing
At about 10:00 pm I will have another 42 gram no carb protein shake

I did not even come close to hitting 2 gallons of water today. It's harder then I thought. I'm pissing every 30mins-hour and all I got was a gallon and two 8 oz glasses so far. I know the night is still young but I don't want to be up all night pissing either. I already feel better with a week down. Will be giving weight on Sunday. Alright, I getting off the computer soon cause maybe the wife will let me bang her tonight.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm actually hoping to use some of this very soon. 

What's the contents of hormone one more time? 

Powered by EliteBodyTuneup.com using tapatalk.


----------



## Gibbz (Jan 10, 2014)

20mgs testosterone aceate
30mgs testosterone propionate
50mgs testosterone phenylpropionate
90mgs testosterone enanthate
95mgs testosterone cypioate
165mgs testosterone undecaoate[/QUOTE]

-jwgibbons


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jan 10, 2014)

jwgibbons said:


> 20mgs testosterone aceate
> 30mgs testosterone propionate
> 50mgs testosterone phenylpropionate
> 90mgs testosterone enanthate
> ...



-jwgibbons[/QUOTE]

Thank you bro. Really amped to use this blend. I could see this being extremely effective. 

Powered by EliteBodyTuneup.com using tapatalk.


----------



## Gibbz (Jan 10, 2014)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> -jwgibbons



Thank you bro. Really amped to use this blend. I could see this being extremely effective. 

Powered by EliteBodyTuneup.com using tapatalk.[/QUOTE]

You'll have it running thru ya in no time brother,  ill make sure of that.

-jwgibbons


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 11, 2014)

jwgibbons said:


> 20mgs testosterone aceate
> 30mgs testosterone propionate
> 50mgs testosterone phenylpropionate
> 90mgs testosterone enanthate
> ...



That's a sexy blend..


----------



## Christsean (Jan 11, 2014)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> -jwgibbons



Thank you bro. Really amped to use this blend. I could see this being extremely effective. 

Powered by EliteBodyTuneup.com using tapatalk.[/QUOTE]

OSL would you say they have covered the gaps that most sustanon's fail to fill in order to come out of the gate strong then adequately maintain constant hormone levels?


----------



## Christsean (Jan 11, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> That's a sexy blend..



Good descriptor of it Captn! Sexy and Brutish!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 11, 2014)

Christsean said:


> OSL would you say they have covered the gaps that most sustanon's fail to fill in order to come out of the gate strong then adequately maintain constant hormone levels?



I'm not a guru like OSL, but I think it's the best balanced blend on the market I've seen. 2mls you'd be golden!


----------



## Christsean (Jan 11, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> I'm not a guru like OSL, but I think it's the best balanced blend on the market I've seen. 2mls you'd be golden!



I think you are on target Captn! I'm going  to start my post competition cycle with this!  I swore I'd never ever use sustanon again but this stuff is the most complete blend I've ever seen.


----------



## the_predator (Jan 11, 2014)

Christsean said:


> I think you are on target Captn! I'm going  to start my post competition cycle with this!  I swore I'd never ever use sustanon again but *this stuff is the most complete blend I've ever seen*.


^Thats why I decided to go with it. Hell, the last time I used sust was in 1999-2000!


----------



## exerciseordie (Jan 11, 2014)

the_predator said:


> ^Thats why I decided to go with it. Hell, the last time I used sust was in 1999-2000!



Haha that was a while ago! Glad you are liking it though bro! It is a great blend!


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jan 11, 2014)

Christsean said:


> Thank you bro. Really amped to use this blend. I could see this being extremely effective.
> 
> Powered by EliteBodyTuneup.com using tapatalk.



OSL would you say they have covered the gaps that most sustanon's fail to fill in order to come out of the gate strong then adequately maintain constant hormone levels?[/QUOTE]



theCaptn' said:


> I'm not a guru like OSL, but I think it's the best balanced blend on the market I've seen. 2mls you'd be golden!



Have to agree here, the added esters in this make is so appealing and theoretically should keep levels stable. 

Not only do you get a hit out the gate but the undeconate ester will once built up will keep your levels high for a good time. 

Im thinking of dosing it like this 

Front load 2 weeks 
1ml  Monday 
1ml Wednesday 
1ml Friday 


Then drop to 
1ml Monday 
1ml Thursday 

I think the front load would be great with this blend to kick things up and then maintain with the mon/Thursday dosing. 






Powered by EliteBodyTuneup.com using tapatalk.


----------



## Christsean (Jan 11, 2014)

I like that protocol OSL!!! That looks like instant swole up!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_predator (Jan 11, 2014)

1/11/14
7:30am 30 mins on elliptical 
8:00am 6 boiled eggs no yolk
9:30am eas to go 42 gram protein shake(20 carbs)
10:00am (WORKOUT) (DELTS)
-3 sets hammer strength military presses with one warm set wu/90 1/140 2/160 3/180
-3 sets barbell upright rows 1/65 2/85 3/105
-3 sets standing dumbbell side raises 1/10 2/20 3/30
-3 sets standing dumbbell front raises 1/20 2/30 3/40
-3 sets seated calve raise with barbell across knees(hey, it's a home gym) 1/135 2/135 3/135
11:30am 8 ounce steak(left over from previous night) with a cup of salad with oil and vinegar
2:00pm eas to go 42 gram protein shake(20 carbs)
4:15pm 42 gram protein shake (no carbs)
6:30pm CHEAT MEAL CARB TIME BABY! Applebee's honey chicken Mac and cheese combo with 2 Sam Adams beers
At about 9-9:30pm I will have another 42 gram no carb shake

My father-in-law called and asked us to go out to dinner so I figured what better time to throw in my high carb cheat meal! I only have had a gallon or so of water today. I'm really going to try next week to push past this hump. Oh, and I don't know if it's the Hex or the Npp but I realize it's working because my temper has gotten a lot shorter. With all my cycles in the past that and horniness has always been my tell tale sign of stuff starting to kick in. I'm also a lot more horny then usual. I couldn't stop looking at women at Applebee's. I hope the wife didn't notice


----------



## exerciseordie (Jan 11, 2014)

Libido is a good sign. My temper gets bad till I get used to whatever I'm running. Then I'm fine. Glad to see your killing it bro!


----------



## the_predator (Jan 11, 2014)

^Thanks brother


----------



## the_predator (Jan 12, 2014)

1/12/14 Sunday(RELAX DAY)
Sundays I usually just relax at home and spend time with the family so no lifting, no real heavy protein intake, and no cardio done today. We did walk the dog around the community if you want to consider that cardio.
7:30am 4 whole eggs with 3 one ounce sausage patties
11:30am one 10 ounce chicken with one cup salad
2:00pm 20 gram eas protein shake
6:00pm 12 ounce chicken with whole bowl of salad with balsamic dressing
at 9:00pm I will have a 42 gram no carb protein shake

Not going to lie...I probably didn't even get a whole gallon of water today but I did have a really good time with the family. I will get back to the grind on Monday.


----------



## Gibbz (Jan 12, 2014)

Enjoying the log brother

-jwgibbons


----------



## the_predator (Jan 13, 2014)

exerciseordie said:


> Libido is a good sign. My temper gets bad till I get used to whatever I'm running. Then I'm fine. Glad to see your killing it bro!


^Thats funny you say that. My wife is so use to the routine she sums it up like this "you are an asshole for two weeks and then you are fine". So yeah, when I get adjusted I'm g2g.


----------



## the_predator (Jan 13, 2014)

jwgibbons said:


> Enjoying the log brother
> 
> -jwgibbons


I'm trying my best to give you guys all the details so who ever looks at the log can correct me or give me advice if I'm doing something wrong. Believe me, I am not above taking anyones advice as long as it is sound or makes sense. Im not going to take someone advice if they tell to shove two dildos up my ass while squating because you will get a better burn out on your legs. Well...maybe...if you get a better burn? Anyway, maybe in the end when this is all said and done it can help someone else by seeing this info.


----------



## the_predator (Jan 13, 2014)

UPDATE: taped and weighed myself this morning...no changes what so ever. I'm not mad though. I realize miracles don't happen overnight. My first week is under my belt. It's Monday and it's time to press on. Got legs today! I will write out my log tonight.


----------



## Gibbz (Jan 13, 2014)

Keep pushing man youll get there

-jwgibbons


----------



## exerciseordie (Jan 13, 2014)

the_predator said:


> ^Thats funny you say that. My wife is so use to the routine she sums it up like this "you are an asshole for two weeks and then you are fine". So yeah, when I get adjusted I'm g2g.



Eh my girl calls me an ass all the time haha. I'm used to it by now.


----------



## the_predator (Jan 13, 2014)

1/13/14
5:30am 30 mins cardio on elliptical 
7:00am 8 hard boiled eggs(no yolks) with one cup of coffee 
9:00am 46 gram protein shake with one banana and two teaspoons peanut butter
10:00am WORKOUT (LEGS)
-3 sets of barbell squats with one warmup set wu/135 1/225 2/275 3/315
-3 sets of stiff legged deadlifts 1/135 2/185 3/225
-3 sets of leg curls 1/70 2/80 3/90
-3 sets of leg extensions 1/90 2/135 3/180
-3 sets of hammer strength squats 1/230 2/230 3/230
-3 sets of standing calf raises with a barbell 1/225 2/225 3/225
(Good news is, on all exercises the reps went up 2-4 reps)
11:30am 12 ounce chicken breast with one cup of salad with oil and vinegar
2:00pm 42 gram eas to go shake(20 grams of carbs)
4:00pm 42 gram protein shake(no carbs)
6:00pm 16 ounce catfish fillet(flavored with lemon pepper) and a bowl of saut?ed spinach with mushrooms
At 9:00pm I will have a 42 gram protein shake(no carbs)

Well, I finally did it! I got to two gallons of water down! I really didn't think it would be that big of a challenge, but you almost have to have your water source glued to your hand. I'm not sure if I will always get 2 gallons of water down, but I will definetly try. I'm glad I'm starting to get a little stronger. Even though the body has not changed at all it's nice to see progress somewhere. So my last two pins have have left black and blue spots(quad and tricep). Glad I'm lifting at home now. It might be hard to explain at the gym with a tiny black and blue spot on my tricep wearing a sleeveless shirt.  I'm going to try for a bicep injection tomorrow. I have not done one of those in many many years. Last but certainly not least...I realize this is not a super high traffic area and my transformation was not publicized like the one going on over in the WP forum and I'm not a woman(this thread would probably be 10 pages long asking to see my boobs), but I want to give a BIG SHOUT OUT to the SF reps for always replying and "cheering"me on. Thank you guys.


----------



## exerciseordie (Jan 13, 2014)

the_predator said:


> I want to give a BIG SHOUT OUT to the SF reps for always replying and "cheering"me on. Thank you guys.



We are here for you man! You put in the work! We are just here for.support. keep killing that shit


----------



## Gibbz (Jan 13, 2014)

Were here to see yup succeed brother,  we all have work to put in

-jwgibbons


----------



## the_predator (Jan 14, 2014)

Forgot to mention that I did cardio at 5:00pm yesterday also. Damn two gallons of water. I pissed at midnight 2:00am and 5:00am. I might have to change up my lifting schedule also. May go to the 5/3/1 Wendler program. Have done it in the past with good success. We will see after this week.


----------



## exerciseordie (Jan 14, 2014)

the_predator said:


> Forgot to mention that I did cardio at 5:00pm yesterday also. Damn two gallons of water. I pissed at midnight 2:00am and 5:00am. I might have to change up my lifting schedule also. May go to the 5/3/1 Wendler program. Have done it in the past with good success. We will see after this week.



I'm a little over two gallons a day, I feel your pain. I was up at least 4 times last night to piss. Been up since 7ish and have pissed at least 6 times lol. I dropped damn near 7 pounds in water over night.


----------



## the_predator (Jan 14, 2014)

exerciseordie said:


> I'm a little over two gallons a day, I feel your pain. I was up at least 4 times last night to piss. Been up since 7ish and have pissed at least 6 times lol. I dropped damn near 7 pounds in water over night.


7 pounds is crazy! I remember when I wrestled in high school, I dropped 7 pounds in a two hour practice. I felt like shit afterward but made weight the next day.


----------



## the_predator (Jan 14, 2014)

1/14/14
5:30am 30 mins of cardio on elliptical 
7:00am 8 boiled eggs(no yolks)
9:00am 42 gram protein shake(no carb)
11:00am 46 grams protein shake with one banana and two teaspoons of peanut butter
12:30pm WORKOUT (CHEST)
-3 sets of power rack bench(I call them dead stops because you start with the bar 2-3 inches off the chest) with one warm up set wu/135 1/225 2/275 3/315 4(set was performed as a regular bench)/315
-3 sets dumbbell incline 1/85 2/95 3/105
-3 sets hammer strength declines 1/180 2/230 3/270
-3 sets dumbbell flys 1/40 2/40 3/40
1:45pm 16 ounce catfish fillet
4:00pm 42 gram eas to go shake(20 carbs)
5:00pm 30 mins of cardio on the treadmill
6:15pm 3 four ounce tilapia fillets with a bowl of salad with oil and vinegar dressing
At 9:00pm I will have a 42 gram (no carb) protein shake
Had about a gallon and a half of water today

The bicep injection did not go that bad. I realize the oil has the dissipate in that small area so it's a little tight. Sorry if this log is getting repeative but I'm just trying to keep it simple and keep on schedule. It's only Tuesday and I can't wait for my high carb cheat meal!


----------



## Gibbz (Jan 14, 2014)

Brother the log looks great,  its gonna be awesome to be able to look back on your journey and remember what it took.

-jwgibbons


----------



## the_predator (Jan 14, 2014)

jwgibbons said:


> brother the log looks great,  its gonna be awesome to be able to look back on your journey and remember what it took.
> 
> -jwgibbons


^like


----------



## exerciseordie (Jan 14, 2014)

the_predator said:


> 7 pounds is crazy! I remember when I wrestled in high school, I dropped 7 pounds in a two hour practice. I felt like shit afterward but made weight the next day.



I wrestled a little when I was younger but i wrestled up a weight class and got my ass handed to me. I remember just chugging water just to meet the minimum weight....fuck that noise haha. I had to piss the entire night. Even during the match haha


----------



## the_predator (Jan 15, 2014)

1/15/14(OFF LIFTING DAY)
5:30am 30 min cardio on elliptical 
7:00am 7 boiled eggs(no yolk)
9:00am eas to go 20 gram protein shake(20 grams carbs)
11:00am 4 ounce tilapia fillet and 4 ounce chicken breast with a cup of salad with balsamic dressing
2:00pm eas to 42 gram protein shake(20 grams carbs)
4:00pm 42 gram protein shake(no carbs)
4:30pm 30 min cardio on elliptical 
5:30pm 3 turkey sausage links with a bowl of salad and asparagus 
Going to have a 42 gram protein shake(no carb) at 8:30

Had about a gallon and a half of water. I'm really tired. Can't wait for the weekend and no alarm!


----------



## exerciseordie (Jan 15, 2014)

the_predator said:


> 1/15/14(OFF LIFTING DAY)
> 5:30am 30 min cardio on elliptical
> 7:00am 7 boiled eggs(no yolk)
> 9:00am eas to go 20 gram protein shake(20 grams carbs)
> ...



Still killing it I see. Dieting gets easier IMO. You get used to the process and it becomes habbit. Then you won't be as tired all the time!


----------



## Vision (Jan 16, 2014)

Why cant I like any of this??


----------



## Vision (Jan 16, 2014)

the_predator said:


> 1/14/14
> 5:30am 30 mins of cardio on elliptical
> 7:00am 8 boiled eggs(no yolks)
> 9:00am 42 gram protein shake(no carb)
> ...


The EAS lab protein shake from the bag, I use the same stuff..  great bang for the buck..  I pay 16 Euros... please keep this log going my brother!


----------



## the_predator (Jan 16, 2014)

Well, today was the day for the left side of my body. One injection in the quad, one injection in the bicep. I forgot to heat the oil again because I was in such a rush but things still turned out just fine. I think the reason for the black and blues before were because I was just pushing so hard on the plunger. I have eased up a bit. I had a crazy looking farmers tan thanks to the oil dissipating down my right bicep from Tuesday's inject yesterday. It seems cleared up today. I'm sure today's inject will do the same to the left arm, but it's all good. I will post my log later tonight.


----------



## exerciseordie (Jan 16, 2014)

Sounds good man. Keep it coming!


----------



## the_predator (Jan 16, 2014)

1/16/14
5:30am 30 mins of cardio on ellipica
7:00am 8 hard boiled eggs(no yolks) and two 1 ounce sausage patties
9:00am 42 gram protein shake(no carbs)
11:30am 46 grams of protein with a banana and one cup of peanuts
1:00pm WORKOUT (BACK)
-3 sets of deadlifts with one warmup set wu/135 1/225 2/275 3/315
-3 sets barbell bent rows 1/185 2/205 2/225
-3 sets reverse grip pull downs 1/180 2/220 3/240
-3 sets of hammer strength one arm rows 1/90 2/90 3/90
-3 sets barbell shrugs 1/225 2/275 3/315
2:30pm 13 ounce chicken breast with a cup of salad with oil and vinegar dressing
4:00pm 42 gram eas to go protein shake(20 grams carbs)
5:30pm two 13 ounce chicken breast
9:00pm I'm drinking a 42 gram no carb protein shake

I didn't do my second session of cardio because I had some stuff I had to take care of. I drank about 2 gallons of water today. Hopefully I won't have a problem doing arms tomorrow with my bicep injection today.


----------



## Gibbz (Jan 16, 2014)

Keep it up man

-jwgibbons


----------



## the_predator (Jan 17, 2014)

1/17/14
6:00am 30 mins of cardio on elliptical
7:00am 7 boiled eggs(no yolks) and 4 slices of fried ham
9:00am 46 gram protein shake with 2 teaspoons of apple butter
10:30am WORKOUT (BACK)
-3 sets of close grip bench presses with one warmup set wu/135 1/205 2/225 3/245
-3 sets of skull crushers 1/65 2/85 3/105
-3 sets of reverse grip tricep cable pushdowns(one arm) 1/30 2/40 3/50
-3 set ez bar curls 1/65 2/85 3/105
-3 sets incline dumbbell curls 1/25 2/25 3/25
12:15pm 13 ounce chicken breast with one cup of peas
2:00pm 42 gram no carb protein shake
5:00pm CHEAT MEAL One massive burrito from the Mexican restaurant with a cupcake for dessert
8:00pm 42 gram protein shake(no carb)

Had about a galllon and a half of water today. Wasn't a regimented as usual with diet and protein intake because I spent the day with my wife while my little girl was in school. Didn't do cardio in the afternoon, but because of not doing it I found out I'm developing "deca dick" (wife and I had some alone time). I'm not having problems getting it up, it's just not as hard as usual. My wife noticed right away. Anyway, my inject sites are ok today. My left bicep shot went better then my right bicep, but my right quad inject went better then my left quad inject...I know, go figure?


----------



## the_predator (Jan 18, 2014)

Well, going to try a calf injection this morning, haven't done one in many years. I will let you know how it goes/feels in my log later this evening.


----------



## the_predator (Jan 18, 2014)

Holy shit...ok two strikes and out for me. NO MORE CALF SHOTS, EVER ! My daughter asked me why am I limping? I had to tell her I pulled a muscle. Damn I hope I'm g2g for Monday...


----------



## the_predator (Jan 18, 2014)

1/18/14
7:00am 30 mins of cardio on the elliptical 
8:00am 6 boiled eggs(no yolk) with 3 slices of bacon
10:00am 42 gram eas to go protein shake(20 carbs)
11:00am WORKOUT (SHOULDERS)
-3 sets of military presses with one warmup set wu/95 1/135 2/155 3/185
-3 sets of dumbbell side raises 1/20 2/20 3/20
-3 sets of dumbbell front raises 1/30 2/30 3/30
-3 sets of rear delt raises 1/40 2/40 3/40
12:30pm two 8 ounce pieces of chicken
2:30pm 30 gram premier protein shake
5:15pm 30 mins of cardio on elliptical(thought this might help my calf...damn, I'm an idiot)
6:00pm 16 ounce steak with a bowl of salad with oil and vinegar dressing
At 8:30 I will have a 42 gram protein shake(no carbs)

Had a birthday party this afternoon, so that is why there is such a massive gap in between eating at 2:30 then 6:00. I forgot to take a shake with me and they had nothing but junk food there. I had a gallon and two cups of water today. My damn calf is killing me right now. I have a heating pad on it but I'm afraid it's way past that. No more calf shots...EVER


----------



## Gibbz (Jan 18, 2014)

You just saved me from ever trying calf injections lol. Keep up the good work

-jwgibbons


----------



## exerciseordie (Jan 18, 2014)

This is going to sound dumb but I pin glutes and shoulders. Hit a nerve in my leg one time and it swelled and bruised bad so I can't work up the courage to try again lol.


----------



## Gibbz (Jan 18, 2014)

exerciseordie said:


> This is going to sound dumb but I pin glutes and shoulders. Hit a nerve in my leg one time and it swelled and bruised bad so I can't work up the courage to try again lol.



I hear ya man. Quads are it for me. Except on leg days.

-jwgibbons


----------



## the_predator (Jan 18, 2014)

exerciseordie said:


> This is going to sound dumb but I pin glutes and shoulders. Hit a nerve in my leg one time and it swelled and bruised bad so I can't work up the courage to try again lol.


^So far, I got bruises on my right quad and left tricep. I'm hoping this calf don't bruise. My smart ass wife asked me if I needed a pair of crutches. Definetly no plans for tomorrow!


----------



## the_predator (Jan 19, 2014)

Well the calf feels a little better today. At least I can somewhat hobble/walk. I guess it don't matter if you use a 23 gauge or a slin pin...calf injections are not for me. Pretty sure I'm going to switch to Wendler's 5/3/1 starting Monday. It will just be more convenient for my schedule. Today is my chill day so I will post a log later, but it's going to be short and sweet cause...no cardio, lifting, or massive protein intake. Anyway, I'm going to sit on my ass and rest my calf cause stretching it and walking on it make it worse.


----------



## the_predator (Jan 19, 2014)

1/19/14
8:00am 5 whole fried eggs with 3 pieces of bacon
11:00am 13 ounce chicken with a cup of salad with oil and vinegar
2:00pm premier protein 30 gram protein shake
6:00pm two 4 ounce spare ribs with a cup of broccoli 
At 9:00pm I will have a 42 gram protein shake(no carb)

It was just an easy relaxing day spent with family. I had one gallon of water. Legs tomorrow, hope the calf is ok.


----------



## the_predator (Jan 20, 2014)

*UPDATE:* Taped and weighed myself this morning. I have dropped 1 whole whopping pound, but the good news is I've lost 2 inches off my gut. I know the tape and mirror are best friends compared to the scale. That damn scale can just fuck with your mind. The tape and mirror never lie! Anyway, couldn't do cardio this morning because of calf. I will try this afternoon. I got legs today, hope I have no problems. Did I mention...I AM NEVER DOING A CALF SHOT AGAIN! Ok, just checking.


----------



## the_predator (Jan 20, 2014)

HELLO...IS ANY ONE OUT THERE
1/20/14
7:00am 8 boiled eggs(no yolks)
9:00am 42 gram no carb protein shake
11:00am 46 gram protein shake with one banana and two teaspoons of peanut butter
12:00am WORKOUT (5/3/1)
-Squats-wu/135 1/305 2/325 3/345
-Hammer Strength Squat- 4 sets of 10 reps w/180pds
-Leg Ext- 4 sets of 20 reps w/90pds
-Leg Curls- 4 sets of 10 reps w/70pds
-Abs- 4 sets of 10 reps
1:30pm two 8 ounce steaks and a salad with oil and vinegar dressing
3:00pm 42 gram protein shake(20 carbs)
5:30pm one 10 ounce salmon fillet with a cup of corn
At 8:30 I will have a 42 gram no carb protein shake

Damn, no cardio for two days. My calf should be better tomorrow. Was able to do legs but it was a pain. Obviously there was no calve work done today. I'm doing cardio tomorrow no matter what. I actually feel tired today from not doing cardio. Started 5/3/1 today but going to keep it light with this first go around. I will turn it up after the first 5/3/1 cycle is over. I drank about a gallon and a half of water today. Most of the time I kind of feel all alone with this log, but I guess in the end it is for me anyway. If all goes as planned I can look back and see how I accomplished my goal.


----------



## apostolic777 (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm with you brother. How is the hex 450 treating you

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gibbz (Jan 20, 2014)

Damn man feel better,  I dont envy you tomorrow lol

-jwgibbons


----------



## the_predator (Jan 21, 2014)

apostolic777 said:


> I'm with you brother. How is the hex 450 treating you
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


^So far so good. My aggression levels are through the roof though!


----------



## the_predator (Jan 21, 2014)

1/21/14(NO LIFT/OFF DAY)
5:30am 30 mins of cardio on the elliptical 
7:00am 7 hard boiled eggs(no yolks)
9:00am 42 gram protein shake(no carbs)
11:00am 42 gram of protein eas to shake(20 carbs)
1:30pm three 4 ounce spare ribs(left overs from a few nights ago)
3:00pm 30 gram protein premier protein shake
6:00pm one 8 ounce chicken and two 3 ounce turkey sausage links with a bowl of salad(oil and vinegar dressing)
At 9:00pm I will have a 42 gram no carb protein shake

Unfortunately no cardio this evening. Father in-law came over for dinner and we all bullshitted for a while. I had about a gallon and a half of water today. No lifting because it's an off day.


----------



## Gibbz (Jan 21, 2014)

Keep up the good work brother

-jwgibbons


----------



## exerciseordie (Jan 21, 2014)

Family first bro! Sometimes a full day off can be good for the body. Everything is looking solid though bro. Impressed with this log!


----------



## the_predator (Jan 22, 2014)

exerciseordie said:


> Family first bro! Sometimes a full day off can be good for the body. Everything is looking solid though bro. Impressed with this log!


^Thanks brother! Definetly looking forward to lifting today. Agression is through the roof, confidence is high, and I always want to fuck the wife. I would most definetly say...the juice is loose!


----------



## the_predator (Jan 22, 2014)

1/22/14
5:30am 30 mins of cardio on elliptical
7:00am 8 whole boiled eggs(no yolks) with two 2 ounce sausage patties
9:00am 42 grams of protein eas to go shake(20 carbs)
11:00am 46 gram protein shake with one banana and two teaspoons of peanut butter
12:00pm WORKOUT (5/3/1)
Bench press wu/135 1/250 2/265 3/280(crushed it with 10 reps)
Incline Dumb presses- 4 sets of 10 reps with 85pds
Dips- 4 sets of 8 reps with body weight(I know, I'm a pathetic fat fuck, but I'll get back to weighed dips soon)
Dumbbell Flyes- 4 sets of 12 reps with 40pds
Cable Tricep Pushdowns- 4 sets of 10 reps with 120pds
1:15pm 10 ounce steak with one cup of Salad
3:30pm 30 gram protein shake(premier protein)
4:30pm 30 mins of cardio on treadmill
6:00pm one 8 ounce chicken with a bowl of salad(balsamic dressing) 
At 9:00pm I will have a 42 gram no carb protein shake

Well my strength has definetly gone up. I'm eager to get this first 5/3/1 cycle out of the way and get back to some 
heavy lifting. Unfortunately, in my mind that is the only way to go. My energy levels have gone up also. I'm sure that is a combo of the gear and the cardio. I have had a gallon and a half of water today. I think that is my comfort spot. With that intake I only get up once in the night. I think in a while I may start to incorporate one day of running into the mix to start gradually building back up to my military days. Shit, we use to run everyday. Damn I have become lazy. LOL


----------



## exerciseordie (Jan 22, 2014)

Lol bro I get up several times a night to piss and I sweat so fucking much. I understand the pain there! You planning on getting bloods done?


----------



## the_predator (Jan 23, 2014)

^You know I never thought about getting bloods done. I probably should. I have in the past. The problem is I probably won't cause I'm to lazy LOL


----------



## the_predator (Jan 24, 2014)

1/23/14
5:30am 30 mins of cardio on elliptical 
7:00am 7 boiled eggs(no yolks)
9:00am 42 gram protein shake no carbs
11:00am 42 gram protein  eas to go shake(20 carbs)
1:00pm one 13 ounce chicken and one whole avocado 
3:00pm 30 gram premier protein shake
3:30pm 30 mins of cardio on treadmill
5:15pm one 13 ounce chicken
8:00pm 42 gram protein no carb shake

I had a little over a gallon and a half of water yesterday


----------



## Gibbz (Jan 24, 2014)

Im loving seeing the dedication and commitment you are showing brother.  Keep it up

-jwgibbons


----------



## Vision (Jan 24, 2014)

Im beyond impressed here...great log brother.. I would love to see some bloods done


----------



## the_predator (Jan 24, 2014)

Hey sorry guys, I've been a little lazy about my shot record. Yesterday was hex 450 in the left glute and today was a Npp shot to the left tricep. Absolutely no PIP from the hex(think the warming and just getting use to shooting so much again helps). I will post up on the Npp tomorrow. I will admit I still have a little black and blue mark from the last tricep shot in left triceps.


----------



## the_predator (Jan 24, 2014)

1/24/14
5:30am 30 mins of cardio on elliptical 
7:00am 7 board boiled eggs(no yolk) and one 2 ounce sausage patty
9:00am 42 gram no carb protein shake
11:00am 46 gram protein shake with 1 banana and 2 teaspoons of peanut butter
12:30pm WORKOUT (5/3/1)
Deadlift wu/135 1/305 2/325 3/345
Pulldowns(rev grip) 4 sets of 10 reps with 210 pds
Barbell bent rows 4 sets of 15 reps with 185pds
Good mornings 4 sets of 10 reps with 95pds
1:30pm one 13 ounce chicken withs half cup rice
3:00pm 30 gram premier protein shake
6:00pm two 4 ounce hammer patties and one 2 ounce sausage link with one cup of asparagus 
I will have a 42 gram no carb protein shake at 8:30pm

Had a real good workout today. Last set of deads was done for an easy 10 reps. I realize I can move all my weights up but I want to be completely comfortable with the program again. I drank about a gallon and a half of water today. Starting to slightly feel the Npp shot. Maybe my left side is a little more sensitive?


----------



## Gibbz (Jan 25, 2014)

Keep at it brother

-jwgibbons


----------



## the_predator (Jan 25, 2014)

1/25/14
7:00am 7 hard boiled eggs with 3 slices of Swiss cheese melted over them
9:00am 42 gram no carb protein shake
11:15am one 4 ounce hamburger patty with one 2 ounce turkey sausage
12:00pm WORKOUT (5/3/1)
Military press wu/95 1/155 2/170 3/185
Hammer Strength Shoulder press- 4 sets of 10 reps with 180pds
Barbell Upright Rows- 4 sets of 10 reps with 95pds
Rear delt reverse Flyes- 4 sets of 10 reps with 30pds
Dumbbell curls(standing) 4 sets of 10 reps with 30pds
1:05pm 3 two ounce turkey sausages
3:00pm 30 gram premier protein shake
6:00pm CHEAT MEAL large plate of French fries covered in cheese, bacon, sour cream(no clue on the ounces but it was huge)
At 8:30pm I will have 42 gram no carb protein shake

Well I didn't do any cardio today and damn I feel guilty about it. I just had to many chores and shit around the house to contend with. I feel like absolute shit from the cheat meal. No bullshit, I'm shitting on the toilet as I write this log evacuating all that horrible food. I had about a gallon and a little less then half of water today(wife kept me running LOL). What ever slight PIP(from npp shot) I felt yesterday is 100% gone today. Since I didn't do cardio yesterday I may try to get at least a session in tomorrow. Don't hold me to it though since its family day/relax day.


----------



## the_predator (Jan 26, 2014)

1/26/14(RELAX/FAMILY DAY)
7:30am 3 whole eggs with 3 pieces of bacon
11:00am 10 ounces of chicken with melted cheese on top and one whole diced avacado
2:00pm 38 gram coffee protein shake(I saw the idea in SheriV's log and wanted to try, little to much carbs for me, but good though)
5:30pm 10 ounces of ham(wife made in crockpot) and two pieces of pineapple
At 8:30 pm I will have a premier protein 30 gram protein shake

I had about a gallon of water today. Was going to do cardio but I backed out. Two straight days without cardio, kind of feel lazy LOL. I will start back again Monday. My Npp shot went a little scary today when my daughter started knocking on the bathroom door. Fortunately all the oil was in but I rushed pulling the slin pin out and bent the needle. Could have been really horrible if the pin broke off. Anyway, tomorrow is tape and weight!


----------



## the_predator (Jan 27, 2014)

*UPDATE:* I can't figure it out but I've only lost a total of 2 pounds. Good news is I've lost another inch off my gut for a total of 3 inches lost since the start of the program. I will post my log later this evening.


----------



## the_predator (Jan 27, 2014)

1/27/14
5:30am 30 mins of cardio on elliptical 
7:00am 8 boiled eggs no yolks
9:00am 42 gram protein shake no carbs
11:00am 12 ounces of ham
12:30pm WORKOUT (5/3/1)
-Squats wu/135 1/325 2/345 3/365
-Hammer Machine Squats 4 sets of 10 reps with 180pds
-Leg Extensions 4 sets of 20 reps with 90pds
-Leg Curls 4 sets of 10 reps with 70pds
-Barbell Standing Calf Raises 4 sets of 10 reps with 225pds
1:30pm 14 ounces of chicken with a cup of broccoli and carrots
3:30pm 42 gram eas to go protein shake
6:00pm 12 ounce salmon with a bowl of salad with oil and vinegar dressing
At 9:00pm I will have a 42 gram protein shake with no carbs

I have had about a gallon and a half of water today. Can't really consider PIP today because I found scar tissue in my quad today while shooting my hex 450. Even though it went though the scar tissue, it really isn't that bad.


----------



## Vision (Jan 28, 2014)

Brother...these updates are great...scar tissue? we all have wounds of war!


----------



## the_predator (Jan 28, 2014)

1/28/14(OFF DAY FOR GYM)
7:00am 30 mins of cardio on the elliptical
8:00am 7 boiled eggs no yolks
10:00am 42 gram no carb protein shake
12:00pm 10 ounce salmon fillet with one cup of salad with balsamic dressing 
3:00pm 38 gram coffee flavored protein shake with one banana
4:00pm 30 mins of cardio on the treadmill
6:00pm 12 ounce piece of chicken with mushrooms and a cup of spinach
At 8:30pm I will have a 42 gram protein shake(no carbs)

I am holding steady at a gallon and a half of water today, but as of late I have been more thirsty. I really missed lifting today and can't wait to get back at it. I know 5/3/1 works awesome but this EOD lifting is getting to my head. The injection that went through the scar tissue in my quad is fine today. It is just slightly tender, very slight. I was suppose to do a slin pin bicep shot today, but decided I did not want to go straight on(last time I went in the side) so I just pinned the side of my right quad. No problems at all there. I am excited about my inches lost but my pounds tell a different story. I am thinking about bumping and switching up my time-line a little. I might start my clen and T3 protocol earlier and not wait to get back to my original weight. I also thought about switching the NPP out for some tren to really help with the cut. I guess I might be talking to Vision, jwgibbons, or exerciseordie about my Christmas caption contest discount in a month or so maybe. If anybody has any input about my diet or maybe switching up my cycle please let me. My original hit time to be at my personal best shape/lowest weight was 6 months. I know I may be pushing it, but I REALLY WANT THIS! My wife is planning a trip to a warm place somewhere and I want to be able to take my shirt off again and be proud.


----------



## exerciseordie (Jan 28, 2014)

We will have you in shape brother. Feel free to pm me any diet questions you may have


----------



## the_predator (Jan 29, 2014)

1/29/14
7:00am 30 mins of cardio on elliptical
8:00am 8 boiled eggs no yolks with 3 pieces of bacon
10:00am 42 gram protein shake no carb
12:00pm 46 gram protein shake with 1 banana and 1 teaspoon of peanut butter
1:00pm WORKOUT (5/3/1)
-Bench press wu/135 1/265 2/285 3/300
-Incline dumb press 4 sets of 10 reps with 85pds
-Dips 4 sets of 10 reps with body weight 
-Dumbbell Flyes 4 sets of 12 reps with 40pds
-Cable tricep ext 4 sets of 10 reps with 120pds
2:45pm 16 ounces of ham
4:15pm 30 mins of cardio on treadmill
6:00pm 10 ounces of chicken with a bowl of salad with oil and vinegar dressing
At 8:30pm I will have a 42 gram no carb protein shake

I have had about a gallon and a half of water today. Tried running on my treadmill. I guess it don't like 288pds trampling on it because it would slip a lot. It forced me to go back to incline walking. When I was 240-255pds I had no problem running on it. Amazing what extra weight does! It's been a really rough day. I have pretty much given up drinking since starting this program, but I might have a glass of vodka and something tonight. Last injection...well hell it feels so good I almost forgot were I shot. LOL


----------



## the_predator (Jan 30, 2014)

1/30/14(NO LIFT DAY)
7:00am 30 mins of cardio on elliptical 
8:00am 6 boiled eggs with no yolks with 4 ounces of ham
10:00am 42 gram protein shake no carbs
12:00pm 2 ounces of ham, 4 ounces of chicken with a cup of salad with balsamic dressing
3:05pm 42 gram eas to go protein shake(20 carbs)
4:00pm 30mins of cardio on treadmill
6:00pm two 4 ounce pieces of talipia fish with a bowl of salad with oil and vinegar dressing
At 8:30pm I will have a 42 gram no carb protein shake

I had about a gallon and two cups of water today. I know I slacked a little on the water. Took two shots today in opposite quads. One Npp slin pin, one hex 450 25x1g. Both turned out fine and honestly I feel no PIP. Today was a long day. I very tired. I didn't have anything to drink yesterday as I planned, but DAMN...I am craving a beer something fierce! I know what I'm having for with my cheat meal.


----------



## Vision (Jan 30, 2014)

every man deserves a beer...if i could bottles hops & Barley you would have a case at your front door my friend... great log


----------



## exerciseordie (Jan 30, 2014)

I slacked on water today too brother. I blame 0 calorie monsters. They are so good though! Keep at it brother! Your are killing this shit


----------



## Gibbz (Jan 30, 2014)

Keep it up man your killing it

-jwgibbons


----------



## Vision (Jan 30, 2014)

exerciseordie said:


> I slacked on water today too brother. I blame 0 calorie monsters. They are so good though! Keep at it brother! Your are killing this shit


omg they are so good GREEN


----------



## exerciseordie (Jan 30, 2014)

Vision said:


> omg they are so good GREEN



I like the red ones. Those are real real good. White is alright and blue is amazing. Its just, during a diet its hard not to want to have something that isn't chicken, fish, or rice lol


----------



## the_predator (Jan 30, 2014)

Vision said:


> every man deserves a beer...if i could bottles hops & Barley you would have a case at your front door my friend... great log


^Thank you brother


----------



## the_predator (Jan 30, 2014)

exerciseordie said:


> I like the red ones. Those are real real good. White is alright and blue is amazing. Its just, during a diet its *hard not to want to have something that isn't chicken, fish, or rice* lol


^The truth right here! Saturday evening is my cheat meal and I plan on stuffing my face...buffet maybe?


----------



## Gibbz (Jan 30, 2014)

the_predator said:


> ^The truth right here! Saturday evening is my cheat meal and I plan on stuffing my face...buffet maybe?



The problem I have with cheat meals is that they are never as good as you imagine. ..... all week you are wondering what should I eat as a cheat then you make what sounds good and boom it sucks..... should have had this or that.... shoot. So a buffet the options are not limited.  Have fun and eat some nasty good food for me!

-jwgibbons


----------



## the_predator (Jan 31, 2014)

^You are right on point my friend. My last two cheat meals were actually both big let downs.


----------



## futureMrO (Jan 31, 2014)

Vision said:


> Please keep us updated my brother.. Heating with with hot water, or a* blow dryer *will help with the oil viscosity, making it easier to drawl and inject..
> 
> I promise you'll enjoy this product.. Keep us all updated!


never thought of that, thats a good idea


----------



## Vision (Jan 31, 2014)

futureMrO said:


> never thought of that, thats a good idea


its a fast messure, when hot water is not an option..works wonders..


----------



## 13bret (Jan 31, 2014)

exerciseordie said:


> I like the red ones. Those are real real good. White is alright and blue is amazing. Its just, during a diet its hard not to want to have something that isn't chicken, fish, or rice lol



White ones are my favorite, followed by sugarfree NOS

Sent from my A110 using Tapatalk


----------



## the_predator (Jan 31, 2014)

1/31/14
5:30am 30 mins of cardio on elliptical 
7:00am 7 boiled eggs no yolk with two 2 ounce sausage patties
9:00am 42 gram protein shake no carbs
11:00am 13 ounce chicken with mushrooms and lite gravy
12:30pm WORKOUT (5/3/1)
-Deadlifts wu/135 1/325 2/345 3/365
-Pulldowns 4 sets of 10 reps with 210pds
-Barbell Bent Rows 4 sets of 15 reps with 185pds
-Good mornings 4 sets of 10 reps with 95pds
-Standing calf raises 4 sets of 10 reps with 225pds
1:30pm two 6 ounce fish fillets with cheese and a cup of salad with ham and low fat ranch(tasted like shit)
3:30pm eas to go 42 gram protein shake(20 carbs)
6:30pm two 8 ounce pork chops with one whole avacado
At 9:00pm I will have a 42 gram no carb protein shake

I had two gallons of water today and have been pissing like a race horse every half hour because of it. Yesterday's injection sites are fine, the left(as always) is a tad tender. Got a Npp shot tomorrow in the delt. Was going to do cardio but grandpa wanted our daughter to spend the night at his house, so cardio is going to turn into a sexy bubble bath and sexy massages for the wife and me. So in this case, I said "fuck cardio".


----------



## Vision (Jan 31, 2014)

hahha enjoy the time with the wife and you.. you deserve it. you been putting a lot into the log.. dude. i mean it!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 31, 2014)

I've been out for a while ... Great log and results ... Answered the main question: no pip with this high mg gear... Aggression thru the roof is a good sign too


----------



## exerciseordie (Jan 31, 2014)

You will be getting enough cardio bro....no exercise equipment needed! Lol


----------



## the_predator (Jan 31, 2014)

Vision said:


> hahha enjoy the time with the wife and you.. you deserve it. you been putting a lot into the log.. dude. i mean it!


^Thank you brother


----------



## the_predator (Jan 31, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> I've been out for a while ... Great log and results ... Answered the main question: no pip with this high mg gear... Aggression thru the roof is a good sign too


^Yeah I hadn't seen you in AG for a while Capt. The PIP is extremely minimal if any and strength is going up literally everyday. Aggression is retarded high. I was in Walmart today and this guy accident hit me with his cart, holy shit I envisioned throwing him and the cart down the aisle. He was very apologetic though and I told him no worries, but I haven't been this angry since tren.


----------



## the_predator (Jan 31, 2014)

exerciseordie said:


> You will be getting enough cardio bro....no exercise equipment needed! Lol


^Yeah, I can only imagine how sex is going to be when I get on the Clen and t3. I will be drenched from all the sweat, she will be drenched from me sweating on her, the bed will be drenched. LOL


----------



## Gibbz (Jan 31, 2014)

the_predator said:


> ^Yeah I hadn't seen you in AG for a while Capt. The PIP is extremely minimal if any and strength is going up literally everyday. Aggression is retarded high. I was in Walmart today and this guy accident hit me with his cart, holy shit I envisioned throwing him and the cart down the aisle. He was very apologetic though and I told him no worries, but I haven't been this angry since tren.



Gotta love the increase in aggression.  Mine gets me in trouble. .... H.R tried to fire one of my employees and wanted me to do it. I stood up and told the guy he nor anyone was firing my employees without my approval. Then he asked me to write the girl up and I said no. The issue was handled and expectations going forward have been set..... dude said okay and backed off. I think he's gonna wanna fire me now. But im just so damn good at my job no one would let it happen.  Haha

-jwgibbons


----------



## Gibbz (Jan 31, 2014)

the_predator said:


> ^Yeah, I can only imagine how sex is going to be when I get on the Clen and t3. I will be drenched from all the sweat, she will be drenched from me sweating on her, the bed will be drenched. LOL



Haha how you gonna stack your t3 and clen dosages? 

-jwgibbons


----------



## exerciseordie (Jan 31, 2014)

the_predator said:


> ^Yeah, I can only imagine how sex is going to be when I get on the Clen and t3. I will be drenched from all the sweat, she will be drenched from me sweating on her, the bed will be drenched. LOL



Dude the NPP and test has me drenching the bed in sweat every night. Plus the girl likes to sleep in temperatures that compete with the fucking Sun! Lmao. When I sleep, I want to shiver.


----------



## the_predator (Jan 31, 2014)

Listen I just want to say I really appreciate all you guys help. It makes the log/lifting/life a little easier with you guys checking in and supporting me. Thanks guys.


----------



## Gibbz (Jan 31, 2014)

Its our pleasure man! Your making the log worth while to check in on.

-jwgibbons


----------



## the_predator (Feb 1, 2014)

jwgibbons said:


> Haha how you gonna stack your t3 and clen dosages?
> 
> -jwgibbons


^t3 protocol-> will probably be 25mcg a day maybe working up to 100mcg a day. When it's quitting time I will slowly ramp down from whatever the high is, say 50mcg to 25mcg for two weeks then down to 12.5mcg for two weeks. I know the debate rages on about having to tamper or not but I just feel more comfortable tampering down. I will probably not run the t3 for more the 3 or 4 months. 
clen protocol-> day 1/2-20mcg day 3/4-40mcg day 5/6-60mcg day 7 thru 12-80 to 100mcg(depends on comfort level) day 13/14-40mcg. After that I will take two to four weeks in between cycles. I don't want to keep going with keto because that shit puts me to sleep. My workouts seem to suffer a little on Clen too so if the t3 is kicking ass I may just run that alone with my hex and Npp.


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 1, 2014)

The SF rep tsek uses a pretty sweet t3 protocol. I'll see if I can't get him to post it up.


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 1, 2014)

Hey pred, empty your inbox


----------



## tsek0s (Feb 1, 2014)

Hello bro can you tell me whats your trget with the T3?? you want to fix your apetite or to start cutting fat?
in case of apetite i would suggest t3 3 weeks on/2 off to avoid any suspresion with dosage 12.5/25/12.5 or 25/25/25 and the 2 weeks off...
Now in case you want to use for long time and cut down then tapper in/out until 50mgc you dont need to go more than 50mcg...take care of your thyroid fucntion if you mess it then you will have big problems 
For anything you want let me know bro and see how i can help you...

Thanks
tsek0s


----------



## the_predator (Feb 1, 2014)

tsek0s said:


> Hello bro can you tell me whats your trget with the T3?? you want to fix your apetite or to start cutting fat?
> in case of apetite i would suggest t3 3 weeks on/2 off to avoid any suspresion with dosage 12.5/25/12.5 or 25/25/25 and the 2 weeks off...
> Now in case you want to use for long time and cut down then tapper in/out until 50mgc you dont need to go more than 50mcg...take care of your thyroid fucntion if you mess it then you will have big problems
> For anything you want let me know bro and see how i can help you...
> ...


^Yeah I am going to be long term I suppose(3-4months). I will take your advice and stay with 50mcg and tamper in and out. Thanks brother. Reps coming your way!


----------



## the_predator (Feb 1, 2014)

exerciseordie said:


> Hey pred, empty your inbox


^Sorry brother! It's been emptied.


----------



## the_predator (Feb 1, 2014)

Sorry tsek0s, fat lose is my primary goal. Forgot to write that in my post above.


----------



## tsek0s (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks for reps bro  
Also if your primary goal is fatloss thes go tapper in/out up to 50 mcg you dont need to increace more a i said before dont play with your thyroid...
 also tapper every week..stay in a dose 1 week then go up etc...
And remember when you use T3 keep the protein high to help maintain you as well ....( also when you go at 50mcg split into 2 doses 1st AM with empty stomach and let i alone inside for 10-15 min to pass in your system and eat ahead and the 2nd dose 10-12h later...
For anything else you need bro just let me know how i can help you 

Thanks
tsek0s


----------



## Christsean (Feb 1, 2014)

Great info Tsek0s!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tsek0s (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks bro


----------



## the_predator (Feb 1, 2014)

tsek0s said:


> Thanks for reps bro
> Also if your primary goal is fatloss thes go tapper in/out up to 50 mcg you dont need to increace more a i said before dont play with your thyroid...
> also tapper every week..stay in a dose 1 week then go up etc...
> And remember when you use T3 keep the protein high to help maintain you as well ....( also when you go at 50mcg split into 2 doses 1st AM with empty stomach and let i alone inside for 10-15 min to pass in your system and eat ahead and the 2nd dose 10-12h later...
> ...


^So you are saying basically...as an example 1st dose 6am 2nd dose 6pm correct?


----------



## the_predator (Feb 1, 2014)

2/1/14
7:00am 30 mins of cardio on elliptical 
8:00am 5 boiled eggs with two 2 ounce sausage patties
10:00am 42 gram no carb protein shake
12:00pm 46 gram protein drink with with one banana and one tablespoon of peanut butter(I know, I went a little crazy with the PB)
1:15pm WORKOUT (5/3/1)
- Military press wu/95 1/170 2/185 3/200
- Hammer Strength Press 4 sets of 10 reps with 180pds
- Barbell Uprights 4 sets of 10 reps with 95pds
- Rear Delt Reverse Flyes 4 sets of 10 reps with 30pds
- Standing Dumbbell Curls 4 sets of 10 reps with 30pds
2:30pm one 8 ounce Porkchop with a cup and a half of cottage cheese with a bowl of salad with oil and vinegar dressing
5:30pm CHEAT MEAL - a buffet style selection of Mexican food(I will explain below)
8:00pm 42 gram no carb protein shake

I had about a gallon and a half of water today. I didn't do my second round of cardio because the cheat meal got bumped up to a family dinner at the last minute due to someone's surprise birthday party. So because of this everyone brought a Mexican style dish. My poor wife scrambled to find something to bring at the last minute...we brought tacos LOL. It was actually a pretty good cheat meal and a pretty good time. Not going to lie, the workout today kind of sucked. My dog had diarrhea last night and woke us up every 3 hours or so. Sleep was pretty nonexistent. Thank God my daughter stayed the night at Grandpa's otherwise she would have been cranky as hell. The Npp shot went flawlessly into my left delt with no PIP. I will say Thursdays Npp quad shot is still tender. I think I may have bumped my leg on something because the Npp slin pin shots almost(99% of the time) never hurt. I may change my 5/3/1 shoulder workout portion from military presses to front presses. With the home gym stuff I have I just can't seem to get the right feel for it. Anyway, I'm pretty beat from lack of sleep from last night so I will probably be out soon.


----------



## Gibbz (Feb 1, 2014)

Man I love Mexican food, get some sleep bro. 

-jwgibbons


----------



## the_predator (Feb 2, 2014)

2/2/14(FAMILY DAY/RELAX DAY)
7:00am 6 whole fried eggs with salsa
12:00pm 13 ounce chicken 
2:30pm 30 gram premier protein shake
6:00pm 1 pound of ground beef(don't ask) with one avacado
At 8:30pm I will have a 42 gram no carb protein shake

I have had a little over a gallon of water today. Saturday's npp shot is fine today. Today was just a chill day with the family. Thought about having one beer during the super bowl but this game was decided pretty much on the first play. Not the greatest super bowl but when my team don't make it I always go for the underdog. I guess it looks like the underdog(Seattle) may pull it off. Anyway, it will be business as usual tomorrow.


----------



## the_predator (Feb 3, 2014)

*UPDATE*: Well, I lost 3 pounds but inches have stayed the same. At least it's progress some way. I'm either losing inches or pounds both not both at the same time. It's weird. So the grand total for the first 4 weeks/month is 5 total pounds lost and 3 inches off my gut. Man, you can never get weight off the way you can put it on. LOL


----------



## the_predator (Feb 3, 2014)

2/3/14 (FAIL WEEK FOR 5/3/1)
5:30am 30mins of cardio on elliptical 
7:00am 8 boiled eggs no yolk
9:00am 42 gram no carb protein shake
11:00am 48 gram protein shake (29 grams of carbs)
12:30pm WORKOUT (5/3/1)
- Squats wu/135 1/305 2/345 3/385(got 8 reps, probably could have got 2 more)
- Hammer Strength Squats 4 sets of 10 reps with 180pds
- Leg Extension 4 sets of 20 reps with 90pds
- Leg Curls 4 sets of 10 reps with 70 pds
- Standing Barbell Calf Raises 4 sets of 10 reps with 225pds
1:45pm 1 cup of ground meat mixed with 1 cup of cottage cheese(I don't know why, but it was not bad)
3:30pm 30 gram premier protein shake
6:30pm 10 ounce chicken with a bowl of salad with oil and vinegar dressing
At 8:30pm I will have a 42 gram protein shake no carbs

I had a gallon and a half of water today. Both of my shots went well. I went a little forward of my delt with the Npp shot and it's a tad stiff but the hex in the glute is fine. I crushed my 5/3/1 supposed single of 385pds with 8 reps on squats. I knew from the start I was undercutting myself just to get comfortable with the weights. Next mesocycle I will up the weight. Today, for the first time(non cheat day) I felt like I over ate. I may need to revalute my calorie intake starting next week and maybe drop a meal. I just hate losing the protein if I have to do that. If you guys see anything from the log food wise, please let me know and I will correct it.


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 3, 2014)

the_predator said:


> *UPDATE*: Well, I lost 3 pounds but inches have stayed the same. At least it's progress some way. I'm either losing inches or pounds both not both at the same time. It's weird. So the grand total for the first 4 weeks/month is 5 total pounds lost and 3 inches off my gut. Man, you can never get weight off the way you can put it on. LOL



Feel free to hit me up. That isn't enough IMO for the work you are putting in. Some simple diet tweaks may help get that fat shredded off!


----------



## the_predator (Feb 4, 2014)

exerciseordie said:


> Feel free to hit me up. That isn't enough IMO for the work you are putting in. Some simple diet tweaks may help get that fat shredded off!


^I feel the same bro. Today if I get some time I am going to calculate my average daily calorie, protein, and carb intake. I am pretty frustrated. I am beginning to wonder if I should switch the Npp for tren and start my t3 and Clen protocol. I really wanted to get down in weight more before I started that, but DAMN, I'm kind of pissed!


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 4, 2014)

the_predator said:


> ^I feel the same bro. Today if I get some time I am going to calculate my average daily calorie, protein, and carb intake. I am pretty frustrated. I am beginning to wonder if I should switch the Npp for tren and start my t3 and Clen protocol. I really wanted to get down in weight more before I started that, but DAMN, I'm kind of pissed!



You have been off for a while so you may be recomping some too. Don't get frustrated. It will be an easy fix and you have made progress!


----------



## the_predator (Feb 4, 2014)

Ok so I came up with my daily averages.

Cals: 2200(non-training and off days)-2800(mainly just training days) I actually bumped the high by about 400 cals if I have bigger portions that day. If I eat regular it's usually around 2400-2500.

Protein: 275(non-training)-350(training days only) grams

Carbs: 30(non-training) -100(training days) I actually bumped this by about 40 carbs in case I over looked something

Now I'm not counting my cheat meal in here at all, but that is only one meal usually on Saturday or Sunday.My most calorie heavy meals are my eggs(560), my protein shake(460) before I lift, and dinner(280-400). I really don't think I'm eating all that much. What do you guys think?


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 4, 2014)

the_predator said:


> Ok so I came up with my daily averages.
> 
> Cals: 2200(non-training and off days)-2800(mainly just training days) I actually bumped the high by about 400 cals if I have bigger portions that day. If I eat regular it's usually around 2400-2500.
> 
> ...



You aren't bro. Like I said maybe you are just recomping a bit. What is the mirror saying? Scales can deceive.


----------



## the_predator (Feb 4, 2014)

2/4/14(NO LIFT DAY/OFF DAY)
5:30am 30 mins of cardio on elliptical
7:00am 7 boiled eggs no yolks
9:00am 42 gram protein shake no carbs
11:00am 8 ounce chicken breast with a cup of salad with no fat ranch dressing
2:00pm 42 gram eas to go protein shake
3:30pm 30 mins of cardio on treadmill
5:00pm two 6 ounce hamburger patties with a bowl of salad with oil and vinegar dressing
8:30pm 42 gram protein shake no carbs

I had a gallon and a half of water today. Npp delt shot is still a little tender but the hex is pain free.


----------



## the_predator (Feb 4, 2014)

exerciseordie said:


> You aren't bro. Like I said maybe you are just recomping a bit. What is the mirror saying? Scales can deceive.


The mirror is still telling me I'm a fat ass. LOL


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 4, 2014)

the_predator said:


> The mirror is still telling me I'm a fat ass. LOL



Haha bro just keep at it. I'm guessing that you are just recomping. Adding in t3/clen will help a ton


----------



## Vision (Feb 4, 2014)

I think we need to step in and dial on your diet!


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 4, 2014)

Vision said:


> I think we need to step in and dial on your diet!



See I thought the same but he is a big boy and his calories aren't out of control by any means. I'm sure we could make some positive changes though!


----------



## the_predator (Feb 5, 2014)

exerciseordie said:


> Haha bro just keep at it. I'm guessing that you are just recomping. Adding in t3/clen will help a ton


Please guys, I am definetly all ears! If you guys spot anything please let me know. If everything seems ok(which myself and exerciseordie have been over, thanks bro), then starting in March I will begin my t3/Clen protocol that was discussed with tsek0s. If you guys do spot something though, we will go down that route first. I have also thought about dropping the Npp and throwing tren into the mix and maybe picking the Npp back up when all the weight is dropped. To be honest, since using the hex 450, I'm not sure if I will ever go back to using test e again for blasts, maybe just for crusing. I'm really liking the hex 450, as I stated earlier in this log, my aggression has not been this high since being on tren.


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 5, 2014)

the_predator said:


> Please guys, I am definetly all ears! If you guys spot anything please let me know. If everything seems ok(which myself and exerciseordie have been over, thanks bro), then starting in March I will begin my t3/Clen protocol that was discussed with tsek0s. If you guys do spot something though, we will go down that route first. I have also thought about dropping the Npp and throwing tren into the mix and maybe picking the Npp back up when all the weight is dropped. To be honest, since using the hex 450, I'm not sure if I will ever go back to using test e again for blasts, maybe just for crusing. I'm really liking the hex 450, as I stated earlier in this log, my aggression has not been this high since being on tren.



Now this is all "bro science" on my part but I honestly believe I lean out quicker on whole foods. Chicken/turkey/tuna>protein shakes. Idk if its the micro nutrient content or what...but that's just how I feel. You could also drop your calories a bit on non workout days and make sure you concentrate carbs around your workouts on workout days. Again mostly bro science but those are a few changes that are maybe worth trying.


----------



## the_predator (Feb 5, 2014)

exerciseordie said:


> Now this is all "bro science" on my part but I honestly believe I lean out quicker on whole foods. Chicken/turkey/tuna>protein shakes. Idk if its the micro nutrient content or what...but that's just how I feel. You could also drop your calories a bit on non workout days and make sure you concentrate carbs around your workouts on workout days. Again mostly bro science but those are a few changes that are maybe worth trying.


Thank you brother. I'll give it a try!


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 5, 2014)

the_predator said:


> Thank you brother. I'll give it a try!



Let me know how it goes bro! I'm bout to go kill back. What you hitting today?


----------



## the_predator (Feb 5, 2014)

So I think what the plan will be(going off what exerciseordie recommends) is to eliminate two shakes a day and replace them with food. So instead of 4 shakes on workout days it will be 2, and instead of 3 on non-workout days it will be 2. The shakes that will remain in place are the 42 gram of protein, 180 cal, no carb drinks. I think I will leave the amounts in place for now because I am barely getting by with the energy I have now on the food I eat. I believe I will definetly need the meals when I start the t3/Clen protocol.


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 5, 2014)

the_predator said:


> So I think what the plan will be(going off what exerciseordie recommends) is to eliminate two shakes a day and replace them with food. So instead of 4 shakes on workout days it will be 2, and instead of 3 on non-workout days it will be 2. The shakes that will remain in place are the 42 gram of protein, 180 cal, no carb drinks. I think I will leave the amounts in place for now because I am barely getting by with the energy I have now on the food I eat. I believe I will definetly need the meals when I start the t3/Clen protocol.



Sounds good man. Again I think you are recomping some and that's while the scale hasn't moved a whole lot. Also you are probably storing some water. Just keep at it man. You will get there in no time!


----------



## the_predator (Feb 5, 2014)

2/5/14
5:30am 30 mins of cardio on the elliptical 
7:00am 8 boiled eggs with no yolks
9:00am 42 gram protein shake no carbs
11:00am 48 gram protein shake with one banana and one tablespoon of peanut butter
1:00pm WORKOUT (5/3/1)
- Bench Press wu/135 1/250 2/280 3/315 4/365
- Incline Dumb Press 4 sets of 10 reps with 85pds
- Dips 4 sets of 10 reps with body weight 
- Dumbbell Flyes 4 sets of 10 reps with 40pds
- Cable Tricep Extensions 4 sets of 10 reps with 120pds
2:30pm one 8 ounce chicken with one cup of salad with oil and vinegar dressing
4:30pm 30 mins of cardio on elliptical 
5:30pm 12 ounce steak with a cup of beets
At 8:30pm I will have a 42 gram protein no carb drink

I had a little over a gallon and a half of water today. WOW, today's workout felt good. Everything felt easy. I was only suppose to do 3 sets for bench but decided to try 365 since I was feeling strong. I got one easy and racked it. I think I could have done one or two more. It's hard to push hard sometimes when you workout at home and have no spotter. Daughter has strepe throat, so that is no good. Wife is on period, so that is no good. The dog started eating her blanket today, so that is no good. You know what though, I had one hell of a workout so I'm still a happy man.


----------



## Gibbz (Feb 5, 2014)

Awesome brother! Keep at it man

-jwgibbons


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 5, 2014)

Haha that is a lot of "no goods". Tale care of your daughter bro, and if your wife is anything like my girl than avoiding is the best option! Hahah


----------



## the_predator (Feb 5, 2014)

exerciseordie said:


> Haha that is a lot of "no goods". Tale care of your daughter bro, and if your wife is anything like my girl than avoiding is the best option! Hahah


Tried giving you reps about avoiding the wife LOL but I must spread some reps around before giving back to you.


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 5, 2014)

the_predator said:


> Tried giving you reps about avoiding the wife LOL but I must spread some reps around before giving back to you.



Haha all good bro! I really need to get on the computer and send out some reps to people. I always forget!


----------



## the_predator (Feb 6, 2014)

Npp shot from yesterday in the tricep is nonexistent already, but Mondays npp delt shot is still tender. As I stated earlier, it may be from how far forward of the delt I shot. I think I have finally made a definite decision to switch to tren from Npp and start my t3/Clen cycle starting in March.


----------



## the_predator (Feb 6, 2014)

2/6/14(NO LIFT DAY/ OFF DAY)
6:00am 30 mins of cardio on elliptical 
7:00am 8 boiled eggs no yolk
9:00am 42 gram no carn protein drink
11:00am 13 ounce chicken with a cup of hash browns 
1:45pm 2 cups of cottage cheese with a handful of cashews
5:00pm 14 ounce sausage link
8:00pm 42 gram no carb protein drink

I had about 2 gallons of water today. Today was just a crazy day. I think I may be getting my daughter's strep throat. It's starting to get a little hard to swallow. My eating today was all over the place with odd things. I honestly just want to forget about today and get some sleep. I forgot, didn't do night cardio(I know, I know).


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 7, 2014)

Go to the doctor bro. Get that shit knocked out before it gets bad!


----------



## the_predator (Feb 7, 2014)

2/7/14
6:00am 30 mins of cardio on elliptical
7:00am 8 boiled eggs no yolks with 4 ounce sausage link
9:00am 42 gram no carb protein drink
12:00pm 10 ounce steak with a cup of salad with oil and vinegar dressing
1:45pm WORKOUT (5/3/1)
- Deadlifts wu/135 1/305 2/345 3/385
- Reverse grip Pulldowns 4 sets of 10 reps with 210pds
- Bent Rows 4 sets of 10 reps with 185pds
- Good Mornings 4 sets of 10 reps with 95pds
3:00pm 13 ounce chicken
6:30pm 10 ounce salmon fillet with a cup of string beans
7:30pm 30 mins of cardio on treadmill
At 9:00pm I will have a 42 gram no carb shake

I had about one and a half gallons of water today. The weights went up super easy today. I guess I was wrong about me getting strep throat. I tend to be a little of a hypochondriac. My wife said my throat was just a tad bit red. I will say exerciseordie's advice was on the money. Dropping the higher calorie shakes and eating whole food instead definetly felt better. I was not bloated at all because of dropping the shakes. I felt "lighter" if you know what I mean. I did a tricep Npp shot today and absolutely no PIP at all. Definetly felt better today compared to yesterday.


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 7, 2014)

Since I've started eating clean I have no stomach issues. I don't take 5 shits a day. I honestly just feel better.


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 7, 2014)

And bro you shoot in some areas I wouldn't dare lol


----------



## the_predator (Feb 8, 2014)

exerciseordie said:


> And bro you shoot in some areas I wouldn't dare lol


Yeah, but biceps and triceps are with slin pins. I shot my calf and bicep once with a 23g x 1.5 and I use to do my triceps a lot with that in the rotation. All I can say is thank goodness for slin pins! Either way, NO MORE CALF SHOTS! LOL


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 8, 2014)

the_predator said:


> Yeah, but biceps and triceps are with slin pins. I shot my calf and bicep once with a 23g x 1.5 and I use to do my triceps a lot with that in the rotation. All I can say is thank goodness for slin pins! Either way, NO MORE CALF SHOTS! LOL



Haha I use easy spots. Delts, glutes, and thigh


----------



## the_predator (Feb 8, 2014)

2/8/14
7:00am 8 boiled eggs no yolks with 2 pieces of bacon
9:00am 42 gram no carb protein drink
9:30am WORKOUT (5/3/1)
- Front Press wu/95 1/155 2/185 3/215
-Hammer Strength Press 4 sets of 10 reps with 180pds
- Uprights 4 sets of 10 reps with 95pds
- Rear Delt Rev. Flyes 4 sets of 10 reps with 40pds
- Standing Dumbbell Curls 4 sets of 10 reps with 40pds
11:15am one 4 ounce piece of salmon, one 4 ounce link of sausage, one cup of cottage cheese
2:00pm 42 gram eas to go protein shake
5:00pm CHEAT MEAL at Panera Bread Co-> had a bread bowl and a huge salad
At 8:00pm I will have a 42 gram no carb drink

Had close to two gallons of water today. No cardio in the morning or evening due to a early birthday party(it was either lift or do cardio), but at the birthday party I played with the kids(I'm just a big kid at heart and would rather play with the kids then have the bullshit fake conversions with the adult, ie, how's the weather? how is life? just bullshit you know) and ran around like crazy so that's some cardio right? The down fall is I had to have a shake cause all the had was pizza and cake. Plus the birthday party was over an hour away(anything for family right?) so I gave up the hope of night cardio as I'm just beat as we just got home. I also changed military presses to front presses cause they were bothering my shoulder. Also prematurely moved up weight on last two exercises because I got distracted with shit. By the way my daughter is feeling way better as evidenced by going to a birthday party. Anyway, tonight I may just have a single beer. LOL


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 9, 2014)

Looking good. Only thing I'd change is the bacon to turkey bacon. I love bacon and once contest season is over I will be smashing some for sure but it isn't real good on a cut lol. Other than that bro keep killing it and lifting>cardio everyday if you have to choose between the two!


----------



## the_predator (Feb 9, 2014)

exerciseordie said:


> Looking good. Only thing I'd change is the bacon to turkey bacon. I love bacon and once contest season is over I will be smashing some for sure but it isn't real good on a cut lol. Other than that bro keep killing it and lifting>cardio everyday if you have to choose between the two!


Yeah, I didn't add it in last night because it happened after I wrote my log, but the wife and I got into a small fight and I have realized over the years to just walk away and think about things or something bad can get said. So I did do cardio last night at around 9:30pm for 30 mins on the elliptical and then YES?I HAD ONE SINGLE BEER IN MY FEED UP STATE.


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 9, 2014)

the_predator said:


> Yeah, I didn't add it in last night but the wife and I got into a small fight and I have realized over the years to just walk away and think about things or something bad can get said. So I did do cardio last night at around 9:30pm for 30 mins on the elliptical and then YES?I HAD ONE SINGLE BEER IN MY FEED UP STATE.



Haha enjoy the beer brother! I will have one soon enough. I miss beer but I've never been a big drinker so it isn't too tough to not have


----------



## the_predator (Feb 9, 2014)

2/9/14(FAMILY DAY/ RELAX DAY)
8:00am 4 boiled eggs with one piece of bacon
12:00pm 13 ounce chicken with one hole avacado
2:30pm 1 cup of cottage cheese
5:30pm 2 cups with of roast beef

I had about one gallon of water today. We were invited over to the families house for dinner. I was at my father in laws mercy today for dinner because he didn't know I had my cheat meal yesterday so I had to eat what he made so I couldn't have much.I did come home and had a small snack not listed above though of almonds and lunch meat. Next week is deload week for lifting so the main lifts are light and at 5 reps for each set. Tomorrow I will tape and weigh myself. Hopefully there will be some lose.


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 9, 2014)

Keep at it buddy and let me know how the tape and scale treat you!


----------



## the_predator (Feb 9, 2014)

Damn, forgot to let you guys know about injection. Npp shot into left bicep. No pip, I will update tomorrow if I have any issues


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 9, 2014)

the_predator said:


> Damn, forgot to let you guys know about injection. Npp shot into left bicep. No pip, I will update tomorrow if I have any issues



Fucking bicep and triceps shots man....I'm going to have to get you to teach me your ways of putting needles into these places haha


----------



## the_predator (Feb 10, 2014)

*UPDATE*: Now, I know dieting and loosing weight takes time, I get that, I have done this before, but right now I'm pissed. I'm not expecting miracles and I know people plateau, but when you start out a fat 290 pounds, the fat weight or even water should come off a little faster then it has been. Shit its been over a month now and I've only dropped 3 inchs and 7 pounds...WTF. Hell, in the past when I have dieted down I've lost 5-7 pounds in a weeks time eating less clean then I am now. This is probably the cleanest I've eaten my whole life and this past week I've only managed to drop 2 pounds(and that shit I'm rounding up from 1.6 on the scale) and no inches lost. So these last two weeks my gut has not changed inch-wise at all. Sorry for the rant guys, it's just that I'm busting my ass doing cardio twice a day(almost 6 days a week), lifting 4 days a week and eating pretty damn clean. Anyway, bicep injection from yesterday is 100% pain free still. I will be doing a hex quad shot today.


----------



## Gibbz (Feb 10, 2014)

Brother im pming you. We will get you there

-jwgibbons


----------



## the_predator (Feb 10, 2014)

2/10/14(DELOAD WEEK)
5:30am 30 mins of cardio on elliptical 
7:00am 8 boiled eggs no yolks
9:00am 42 gram no carb protein drink
11:00am 13 ounce chicken with 1/2 cup olives 
12:30pm WORKOUT (5/3/1 DELOAD)
- Squat wu/135 1/245 2/265 3/285
- Leg Curls 3 sets of 10 reps with 70 pds
- Leg Ext 3 sets of 10 reps with 115 pds
1:00pm 2 cups cottage cheese with 1/2 cup almonds
3:30pm 2 pieces of sliced chicken, two cheddar sticks, 1/2 cup almonds
4:30pm 18 mins of HIIT on treadmill
6:30pm 12 ounce chicken with 4 ounce sausage and a bowl of salad with oil and vinegar dressing
8:30pm 42 gram no carb protein drink

I had close to two gallons of water today. My Npp shot from Sunday is fine. I pinned quad with hex and no PIP. This week is a DELOAD phase so I will be taking it easy with straight 5's on the main lifts and then just two other exercises for ten reps. JW pm'd me(thank you brother) and recommended HIIT. I use to do this all the time when I was in the military and use to do it 2-3 times a week when I was training right many, many months ago. I did realize HIIT is definetly going to have to be done in the afternoon or night because it sounds like a railroad track when I'm going. I went on the treadmill and went 30 seconds all out and 1:00min easy pace for 18mins. The all out was 9mph fast run on the treadmill, the easy pace was a semi fast walk at 3mph. My wife came in and thought we were having a earthquake. I guess a 280+pd man and a older treadmill don't mix(hey, you gotta do what you gotta do right?). My plan then is to do regular cardio upon waking and HIIT in the afternoon/evening.


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 10, 2014)

Keep at it bro and fuck those protein shakes! Post workout only for me. I want real food to stay full


----------



## Gibbz (Feb 10, 2014)

the_predator said:


> 2/10/14(DELOAD WEEK)
> 5:30am 30 mins of cardio on elliptical
> 7:00am 8 boiled eggs no yolks
> 9:00am 42 gram no carb protein drink
> ...



Your welcome man! We will get you there. Just all the studies I've seen show that hiit you will burn more bf. It works for tons of people. .... it just sucks to do lol

-jwgibbons


----------



## the_predator (Feb 11, 2014)

exerciseordie said:


> Keep at it bro and fuck those protein shakes! Post workout only for me. I want real food to stay full


I know brother. I already dropped all other shakes. The two are light 180 cal 42 grams of protein and 2 grams carbs. They are just nice before bed to prevent fullness and extra calories and good mid morning cause I'm always running around in the morning.


----------



## the_predator (Feb 11, 2014)

Hex shot from yesterday is a little tender today. Bicep shot from Sunday is fine. I did another bicep shot today in right arm and no PIP at all. I will post more in my log later if there are changes.


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 11, 2014)

the_predator said:


> I know brother. I already dropped all other shakes. The two are light 180 cal 42 grams of protein and 2 grams carbs. They are just nice before bed to prevent fullness and extra calories and good mid morning cause I'm always running around in the morning.



Makes sense bro! Haha just giving you a hard time!


----------



## the_predator (Feb 11, 2014)

2/11/14
6:00am 30 mins of cardio on elliptical
7:00am 8 boiled eggs no yolks
9:00am 42 gram no carb protein drink
12:00pm 13 ounce chicken with one stick of cheddar string cheese
2:30pm 30 gram premier protein shake(I had a surprise meeting to go to so I got caught with my pants down)
4:00pm 1 cup of almonds
5:00pm 15 mins of HIIT on treadmill
6:00pm 14 ounces of chicken with a bowl of salad with balsamic dressing
9:00pm 42 gram no carb protein shake

I had about 2 gallons of water today. Quad shot from Monday is tender. I wonder if I knicked something? Npp shot in bicep today is great. It's funny cause I always get a little uneasy with biceps because my first ever bicep shot in early 2000 something, but they are actually fast becoming my easiest shot I do.


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 11, 2014)

Quad shots are a pain bro. Too many damn nerves in that area


----------



## Gibbz (Feb 11, 2014)

exerciseordie said:


> Quad shots are a pain bro. Too many damn nerves in that area



Agreed tren cough always seems to hit me lately when I do quads

-jwgibbons


----------



## the_predator (Feb 12, 2014)

2/12/14
5:30am 30 mins cardio on elliptical 
7:00am 8 boiled eggs no yolks
9:00am 42 gram no carb protein drink
11:00am 6 ounces of chicken with 4 ounces of sausage
12:30pm WORKOUT (5/3/1 DELOAD)
-Bench Press wu/135 1/225 2/240 3/255
-Hammer Strength Incline 3 sets of 10 reps w/ 180pds
-Dumbbell Flyes 3 sets of 10 reps w/ 40pds
1:30pm 13 ounce chicken with one whole avacado
3:30pm 1 cup of cashews
4:30pm 30 mins of cardio on treadmill
6:15pm 8 ounce porkchop with a bowl of salad with low fat ranch dressing
At 8:30pm I will have a 42 gram no carb shake

I had a gallon and a half of water today. No shots today. Previous shots feel ok, left quad is just a tad tender but better then yesterday. I'm getting bored quick with this DELOAD phase. I want to get back into the real weights. I figure I will do HIIT Mon,Tues, Thurs, Fri. Still very aggressive. I can only imagine when I switch to tren how bad it will be Lol


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 12, 2014)

Dude I hate deload weeks haha I honestly probably should do them more than I do. Its just so fucking boring


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 13, 2014)

:waiting anxiously for predators update: haha. In all seriousness hope you had a killer day bro!


----------



## the_predator (Feb 13, 2014)

2/13/14
5:30am 30 mins of cardio on elliptical 
7:00am 8 boiled eggs no yolks
9:00am 42 gram no carb protein drink
11:00am 13 ounce chicken with one whole avacado
2:00pm 1 cup of cashews
4:00pm 15 mins HIIT cardio on tredmill
5:00pm 10 ounces of chicken with a bowl of salad with oil and vinegar
8:00pm 42 gram no carb protein shake

I had a gallon and a half of water today. I did two shots, one quad, one delt. Both are fine with no PIP. I'm really looking forward to my cheat meal. Instead of going out and being disappointed I decided to stay home and make dinner. So I think the cheat meal for Saturday is going to be some kind of stuffed ravioli which I will make, and pecan pie for dessert which my wife will make.


----------



## the_predator (Feb 13, 2014)

exerciseordie said:


> Dude I hate deload weeks haha I honestly probably should do them more than I do. Its just so fucking boring


Tell me about it! I'm bringing it next week. If things are still easy then I will up the weight in the middle of the program if needed this time and not wait. I want to get back to my totals from last year and hopefully beyond. Bench: 405, Dead: 545, Squat: 600 I just can't let the wife know I'm powerlifting again. I promised I would stop cause she is worried I will get hurt.


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 13, 2014)

the_predator said:


> Tell me about it! I'm bringing it next week. If things are still easy then I will up the weight in the middle of the program if needed this time and not wait. I want to get back to my totals from last year and hopefully beyond. Bench: 405, Dead: 545, Squat: 600 I just can't let the wife know I'm powerlifting again. I promised I would stop cause she is worried I will get hurt.



Haha what women don't know won't hurt em! Lmao


----------



## the_predator (Feb 14, 2014)

2/14/14
5:30am 30 mins of cardio on elliptical 
7:00am 8 boiled eggs no yolks
9:00am 42 gram no carb protein drink
11:00am 12 ounces of chicken with a cup of salad with light ranch 
12:30pm WORKOUT (DELOAD)
- Deadlift wu/135 1/245 2/265 3/285
- Reverse Grip Pulldowns 4 sets of 10 reps with 180pds
- Hammer Strength One Arm Rows 4 sets of 10 reps with 90pds
1:30pm 2 cups of cottage cheese with almonds
3:30pm 1 cup of cashews
4:30pm 15 mins of HIIT on treadmill
5:30pm 12 ounce steak with a bowl of salad with light ranch dressing
9:00pm 42 gram no carb protein drink

I had one and a half gallons of water today. Previous shots are all good. It's Valentines so this is going to be short and sweet. I will update tomorrow. Wife's got plans if you get my drift


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 15, 2014)

Get it bro! Make sure you are measuring out all of you ranch or really any sauces that aren't low low calorie. Wasn't till I started prepping that I realized BBQ sauce has a fuck ton of sugars in it. Sad day when a man can have some fucking BBQ sauce, but it is what it is.


----------



## the_predator (Feb 15, 2014)

2/15/14
6:30am 8 boiled eggs with 3 pieces of bacon
8:00am WORKOUT (DELOAD)
- Front Press wu/95 1/105 2/120 3/135
- Dumbbell Tricep Double Arm Extensions 3 sets of 10 reps with 40pds
- Standing Dumbbell Curls 3 sets of 10 reps with 40pds
Cardio immediately after- I ran 2 miles (don't know why, I just did)
9:30am 4 ounces of ham, 4 boiled eggs, and a bowl of salad with oil and vinegar dressing
12:00pm 42 gram no carb protein shake
2:00pm 1 and a half cups of cottage cheese with a handful of almonds
5:30pm CHEAT MEAL-> A massive burrito from the Mexican restaurant
Wife made me pecan pie so I have to have a piece tonight even though I already had cheat meal(I will forgo my protein drink to try to save some calories LOL)

Today has just been a WEIRD day! I woke up a 5:00am without my alarm(usually wake every weekday at 5:30am). I woke up starving which is not usual. Oh, the wife and I have two drinks each for Valentines last night. I had a bloody Mary and a glass of wine and she had two glasses of wine. Last night was pretty awesome...I will leave it at that.
My cheat meal that I had mentioned early in my log(ravioli with Alfredo sauce) went out the window because we got caught up shopping for shoes and clothes for the child and time just got away from us so we said the hell with it lets eat out. It's cool though, I was very happy with my burrito. Anyway, back to business! I had a gallon and maybe a quarter of water today(I know). I also did Npp delt shot. So far so good. I'm glad this DELOAD phase is over so next week the fun will begin.


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 15, 2014)

Don't worry about eating out either bro. Remember at most sit down places you can eat healthy! Start lifting heavy bro! Deloads suck


----------



## the_predator (Feb 16, 2014)

2/16/14 FAMILY DAY/ RELAX DAY
7:00am 5 fried eggs with salsa and cheese
11:30am two 4 ounce hamburgers
3:00pm 1 cup cashews
6:30pm a bowl of spinach with a half pound of shrimp

I had about 1 and a half gallons of water today. Today was a nice chill relaxing day with the family. My wife's sister came over and had dinner with us. I got to play with my daughter almost all day which is awesome. Tomorrow I'm back on the regular 5/3/1 and can't wait. Saturday's shot is still fine. Monday is back to business!


----------



## Gibbz (Feb 16, 2014)

Awesome man, always great to have that time with the kiddos. Alot of times we forget how special it is till we have it again

-jwgibbons


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 16, 2014)

Get it brother! Hope you had fun with the daughter!


----------



## the_predator (Feb 17, 2014)

*UPDATE: *Well earlier in the week(Wednesday or Thursday maybe?) for shits and giggles I weighed myself and I weighed 280pds on the dot. That would have been a total of 10 pounds. I said "well Monday's tape and weight should be even better then". HELL NO! Today I weighed 283 pds and no inches lost off stomach at all. Now that's three weeks and I'm done with being stuck. Next week I'm switching to tren(unfornately not SF tren as I had another sponsor's tren left from a previous run). I will drop the Npp after this week then the following week I will start my t3/Clen protocol. If I can save up some money I will get some SF tren and Proviron, but until then all I can comment on is the Hex which has been outstanding so far. I'm very happy with the Npp also I just think the tren will help me more along the lines with cutting as it has done so for me in the past.


----------



## Gibbz (Feb 17, 2014)

the_predator said:


> *UPDATE: *Well earlier in the week(Wednesday or Thursday maybe?) for shits and giggles I weighed myself and I weighed 280pds on the dot. That would have been a total of 10 pounds. I said "well Monday's tape and weight should be even better then". HELL NO! Today I weighed 283 pds and no inches lost off stomach at all. Now that's three weeks and I'm done with being stuck. Next week I'm switching to tren(unfornately not SF tren as I had another sponsor's tren left from a previous run). I will drop the Npp after this week then the following week I will start my t3/Clen protocol. If I can save up some money I will get some SF tren and Proviron, but until then all I can comment on is the Hex which has been outstanding so far. I'm very happy with the Npp also I just think the tren will help me more along the lines with cutting as it has done so for me in the past.



I love tren for cutting man, I can't right this second but later this evening ill pm ya.

-jwgibbons


----------



## the_predator (Feb 17, 2014)

jwgibbons said:


> I love tren for cutting man, I can't right this second but later this evening ill pm ya.
> 
> -jwgibbons


I will keep watch for your pm this evening. I know Npp is not the best choice for cutting but I got crappy joints so I was hoping the hex, diet, and cardio would get me by and just use the Npp as a joint aid. I've tried glucosimine chondrotin, msm and other stuff, but nothing worked better then deca/Npp.


----------



## the_predator (Feb 17, 2014)

2/17/14
5:30am 30 mins of cardio on elliptical 
7:00am 8 boiled eggs no yolks
9:00am 42 gram no carb protein drink
11:00am two 4 ounce (20 grams of protein each) turkey burgers
12:30pm WORKOUT 5/3/1
- Squats wu/135 1/345 2/365 3/385
- Hammer Strength Squats 4 sets of 10 reps with 230pds
- Leg Curls 4 sets of 10 reps with 90pds
- Leg Extensions 4 sets of 10 reps with 135pds
- Standing Barbell Calf Raises 4 sets of 15 reps with 225pds
1:30pm 13 ounce chicken and one whole avacado
3:30pm 1 cup of cashews
6:30pm 10 ounces of chicken with a cup broccoli 
At 9:00pm I will have a 42 gram no carb protein drink

I had almost 2 gallons of water today(maybe 16 ounces short?). Took two shots today. One Npp shot into tricep, one hex shot into lower glute. Gotta tell you the truth, this is the first time I've had a little duel pip. I will update tomorrow about shots. I think I may throw a little carbs into the mix starting tomorrow. Something is going wrong here! Maybe I'm carb depleting to much? I think I may have carbs at breakfast and right after my workout. I will see.


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 17, 2014)

I think IMO you may be recomping and losing fat. Either way you're a fucking monster....keep killing it


----------



## the_predator (Feb 17, 2014)

exerciseordie said:


> I think IMO you may be recomping and losing fat. Either way you're a fucking monster....keep killing it


Thanks bro, I think I may throw some carbs in the rest of the week and see how it plays out. I can always dump them next week if it gets worst.


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 17, 2014)

Yea for sure! I'm sure you are making progress that you don't even notice. At a higher bf% and getting back into the gym I see no reason why you wouldn't be adding a bit of muscle and losing fat


----------



## Vision (Feb 17, 2014)

exerciseordie said:


> Yea for sure! I'm sure you are making progress that you don't even notice. At a higher bf% and getting back into the gym I see no reason why you wouldn't be adding a bit of muscle and losing fat



I agree.. I always advocate that the conversion of newly developed muscle weight vs fat loss tends to show the scale being bit stagnant..When someone is burning fat very well could be replacing that weight ratio with new hard earned muscle..Therefor giving the appearance is slow gains,far as the scale may be concerned..


----------



## the_predator (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks guys! Either way whether I decide to add carbs tomorrow or not I'm still switching to tren next week instead of Npp and then March 1st starts the t3/Clen run. I am really going to try to set aside some money and get some SF tren and Proviron in the next month or so. I trust my other sponsor's tren that I have now from a real old cycle, but from the use of the SF hex I am doing now, I can imagine SF tren to be just as appealing.


----------



## Gibbz (Feb 17, 2014)

the_predator said:


> Thanks guys! Either way whether I decide to add carbs tomorrow or not I'm still switching to tren next week instead of Npp and then March 1st starts the t3/Clen run. I am really going to try to set aside some money and get some SF tren and Proviron in the next month or so. I trust my other sponsor's tren that I have now from a real old cycle, but from the use of the SF hex I am doing now, I can imagine SF tren to be just as appealing.



Brother our tren is no joke.... I can't get enough! 

-jwgibbons


----------



## the_predator (Feb 17, 2014)

jwgibbons said:


> Brother our tren is no joke.... I can't get enough!
> 
> -jwgibbons


As soon as I can set aside some money that tren and Proviron will be mine!


----------



## Gibbz (Feb 17, 2014)

-jwgibbons


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 17, 2014)

the_predator said:


> As soon as I can set aside some money that tren and Proviron will be mine!



You won't be disappointed with the proviron - even 50mg delivers


----------



## Vision (Feb 18, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> You won't be disappointed with the proviron - even 50mg delivers


This is a fact.. even 50mgs yields some good results..


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 18, 2014)

Provi and tren? Two gifts from God!


----------



## the_predator (Feb 18, 2014)

2/18/14
5:30am 30 mins of cardio on elliptical
7:00am 8 boiled eggs no yolks
9:00am 42 gram no carb protein drink
12:00pm 10 ounces of chicken
3:30pm 1 cup of cashews
5:00pm 15 mins of HIIT on treadmill
6:30pm 14 ounces of chicken with a cup of broccoli 
At 9:00pm I will have a 42 gram no carb protein drink

Want to throw a big shout out and Thank You to JW for helping me out. Thanks bro. Ok, I had one and a half gallons of water today. Both of Monday's shots still have some pip. I decided just to add carbs on workout days instead of everyday. I'm real tired because my dog woke me up at 12:30 at night with the shits. So I had to clean up the mess and then had problems getting back to sleep. Sorry so short but I'm spent.


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 18, 2014)

Dude my dog was being an asshole the other night and jumping around my bed while I was asleep! I feel your pain. Little fucker is lucky we (me and my girl) love him because I don't let people fucks with my sleep!


----------



## the_predator (Feb 19, 2014)

Took a npp shot this morning in the right tricep. No pip at all. My monday glute shot is still a little tender but the left tricep is fine now.


----------



## Vision (Feb 19, 2014)

exerciseordie said:


> Dude my dog was being an asshole the other night and jumping around my bed while I was asleep! I feel your pain. Little fucker is lucky we (me and my girl) love him because I don't let people fucks with my sleep!


Hahah kids do the same bro


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 19, 2014)

Vision said:


> Hahah kids do the same bro



No kids here, or anytime soon hopefully! At least till I'm living a bit more comfortably. I would love a kid but I'm just so busy with no disposable income at all so it would suffer from my lack of preparation and I def don't want that.


----------



## the_predator (Feb 19, 2014)

2/19/14
5:30am 30 mins of cardio on elliptical 
7:00am 8 boiled eggs no yolks with 1 cup of oatmeal 
9:00am 42 gram no carb protein drink
11:00am 13 ounce chicken with one avacado
12:30pm WORKOUT 5/3/1
-Bench wu/135 1/290 2/305 3/320
-Incline Dumbbell Press 4 sets of 10 reps with 95 pds
-Dips 4 sets of 10 reps with body weight + 10 pds
-Dumbbell Flyes 4 sets of 10 reps with 50 pds
-Cable Tricep Extensions 4 sets of 10 reps with 130 pds
2:00pm 8 ounces of chicken with a 4 ounce bagel
3:30pm 1 cup cashews
6:30pm two 6 ounce porkchops
At 9:00pm I will have a 42 gram no carb drink

I had close to two gallons of water today. Man, my workout today kicked my ass. It seemed to take forever. It was a good workout though. The day kind of got away from me so no evening cardio. I did walk the dog though, but not horribly far, LOL. I decided to take JW's advice and do carbs on workout days, so we will see how that goes. Got a hex glute shot tomorrow, I'll let you know how that goes.


----------



## Gibbz (Feb 19, 2014)

I have had alot of friends follow mark lobliner's diet plan with great results

-jwgibbons


----------



## the_predator (Feb 19, 2014)

jwgibbons said:


> I have had alot of friends follow mark lobliner's diet plan with great results
> 
> -jwgibbons


Once again, thank you for pointing me in the right direction


----------



## Gibbz (Feb 19, 2014)

My pleasure man

-jwgibbons


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 19, 2014)

jwgibbons said:


> I have had alot of friends follow mark lobliner's diet plan with great results
> 
> -jwgibbons



Never actually looked over his plan but all in all I'm a big Lobliner fan. Don't agree with everything he says but I like the guy!


----------



## the_predator (Feb 20, 2014)

*UPDATE: *So I decided to tape and weigh myself this morning since I've had no luck on Monday mornings. Scale said 279 pds and the tape revealed a half an inch lost off my gut! So the new totals: 11 pounds dropped, 3.5 inches lost. I got another 40-50 pounds to go before the wife's planned vacation in 3 months. I know, probably impossible, but I'm going to give it hell!


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 20, 2014)

Maybe not 40-50 pounds in 3 months but we can def lean you out!


----------



## the_predator (Feb 20, 2014)

Well hex shot in the ass went through scar tissue again so, can't factor in pip on this one.


----------



## the_predator (Feb 20, 2014)

2/20/14
5:30am 30 mins of cardio on elliptical 
7:00am 8 hard boiled eggs no yolks
9:00am 42 gram no carb protein drink
12:00pm two 2 ounce turkey burgers
1:30pm 15 mins HIIT 
2:00pm 1 cup of cashews
5:00pm one 6 ounce Porkchop and two hard boiled eggs no yolk
8:00pm 42 gram no carb protein drink

I had 1 and a half gallons of water today. My ass is hurting pretty bad from today's shot through scar tissue. I hope nothing comes about from it. I want to give a big THANK YOU to my brother Vision for helping me out. Ever since I seen that auction SF had I wanted some tren. Remember my buddy that owes me money? Well a day or two after I asked him he was able to give me a little back and a plan was hatched. Maybe he felt guilty? LOL Anyway, I can now log SF tren(for a short while anyway). When I get more money I plan on a big order of hex, tren, and Proviron. Once again thank you Vision for squaring me away. Anyone reading this log, I can tell you, this group of guys at SF are top notch with any and all customer service! Whether it's a question about an order or maybe a diet tip, these guys will help you out!


----------



## Gibbz (Feb 20, 2014)

the_predator said:


> 2/20/14
> 5:30am 30 mins of cardio on elliptical
> 7:00am 8 hard boiled eggs no yolks
> 9:00am 42 gram no carb protein drink
> ...



Thanks for the positive feedback brother!  We are all on a similar journey to be the best us, where I may not have expertise vision,  eod or one of our vips as yourself will and vice versa.  Keep at it brother!  Log looks great

-jwgibbons


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 21, 2014)

the_predator said:


> *UPDATE: *So I decided to tape and weigh myself this morning since I've had no luck on Monday mornings. Scale said 279 pds and the tape revealed a half an inch lost off my gut! So the new totals: 11 pounds dropped, 3.5 inches lost. I got another 40-50 pounds to go before the wife's planned vacation in 3 months. I know, probably impossible, but I'm going to give it hell!



20-25lbs is definitely achievable, but you'll need to hammer the cardio.

Tren and clen are you friends.


----------



## the_predator (Feb 21, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> 20-25lbs is definitely achievable, but you'll need to hammer the cardio.
> 
> Tren and clen are you friends.


I am trying brother! Usually 2 a day cardio 5 days a week and the 6th day(Saturday) at least morning or evening cardio.


----------



## the_predator (Feb 21, 2014)

Today has been a day of realization and findings! First my bicep inject of NPP went fine, no pip, no problems. Now on to the interesting stuff! I was cleaning out the fridge cause I spilled some stuff and found 3 vials of IGF-1 LR3 from last year in my secret hiding spot. I totally forgot that it was in the fridge with how busy my life has been this past year! All the research I did pointed that it will be ok because it was in the dark fridge the whole time. So, as I was hunched over staring at my first set of deadlifts, I realized something. I am not going to be able to do powerlifting type training when I am on clen and T3 because I may be tired and weak at times. I figured that I would go back to 10/8/6 training and add in some drop set, rest pause, extended set type work. I love forced rep stuff, but since I workout at home(with no spotter) that is kind of impossible so I will do what I can by myself. So, I only did my main lift today because I figured I will be starting fresh Monday so there is no reason to continue with the power. I will do cardio though. I will do the same tomorrow. 

My new layout is as follows: 1800mg test/hex/week, 400mg tren/week, 12.5/25/tapering up to 50mcg of T3/day then a taper down when finished, 20/20 40/40 60/60 80/80 100/100 80/80 60/60 of clen for two weeks then two weeks off then repeat, and finally now that I found the IGF-1 LR3 I will shoot post workout at 40-60mcg for 50 days.


----------



## the_predator (Feb 21, 2014)

2/21/14
5:30am 30 mins of cardio on elliptical 
7:00am 9 hard boiled eggs no yolks with 1 cup of oatmeal 
9:00am 42 gram no carb protein drink
11:00am 13 ounce chicken with one whole avacado
1:30pm WORKOUT 5/3/1
-Deadlifts wu/135 1/345 2/365 3/385
THAT WAS IT(see above post for explanation)
2:00pm two 2 ounce turkey burgers with one 4 ounce bagel
5:30pm two 6 ounce salmon fillet with a cup of salad with balsamic dressing
At 9:00pm I will have a 42 gram no carb protein shake

I had a little over a gallon and a half of water today. Npp bicep shot is still g2g. As stated in post above I'm starting my all out assault next Monday instead of waiting until March 1st. Sunday will be last Npp shot until I go into cruise mode and take that with 250mg per week when I cruise in June or July.


----------



## Gibbz (Feb 21, 2014)

the_predator said:


> 2/21/14
> 5:30am 30 mins of cardio on elliptical
> 7:00am 9 hard boiled eggs no yolks with 1 cup of oatmeal
> 9:00am 42 gram no carb protein drink
> ...



Keep at it brother!  I love the dedication you put forth into this log

-jwgibbons


----------



## the_predator (Feb 22, 2014)

Sorry guys, I forgot I did 15 mins of HIIT cardio on the 21st at 4:30pm


----------



## the_predator (Feb 22, 2014)

2/22/14
7:00am 9 boiled eggs no yolks
8:00am WORKOUT 
-Hammer Strength Shoulder Presses 3 sets of 10 reps with 180pds
-Cable Bicep Curls 3 sets of 10 reps with 50pds
THAT IS IT(see post #253 for explanation)
10:00am 6 ounce of chicken
1:00pm 1 cup of cashews
5:00pm CHEAT MEAL Massive burger with bacon, mayo, cheese, and a crap load of onion rings with a 20 oz beer
6:30pm 30 mins of cardio on treadmill

I barely had a gallon and a half of water today. Today was a family run around day. It was a last second decision by the wife so I was caught off guard with the food prep. Anyway, I'm excited to start my run with tren, Clen, t3, and IGF-1 lr3 this up coming Monday.


----------



## the_predator (Feb 23, 2014)

2/23/14 (FAMILY DAY/RELAX DAY)
8:00am 2 cups worth of scrambled eggs mixed with sausage
12:00pm two 2 ounce turkey sausage links with one grapefruit
3:30pm 1 cup of almonds
6:00pm 12 ounces of chicken with a bowl of salad with oil and vinegar dressing 

I had a gallon of water today. The family just stayed home and chilled today. It gave me time to think over things and recalculate stuff. I unfortunately realized that I will not be able to use the SF Tren until close to the end of the cycle because the other tren I had from a different sponsor is a mix of test and tren and I don't have enough hex to run the numbers I want without combining them. In my ideal situation I would love to run the SF Hex and Tren in a stand alone type cycle, but money is an issue especially since some unforseen circumstances came up the other day and I will definetly not be ordering again for a while because of the situation. I'm lucky I had other stuff stashed so I can at least finish out my cycle. I just feel bad doing a log in Steriodsfax forum and having to use other sponsors stuff with the SF stuff. So if a mod or board rep wants to move my journal/log to another forum(journal forum?) I would completely understand. Either way, I'm going to drive on and hit my goal of 225-235pds ripped. I set aside all my SF Npp and one vial of a different sponsor test e for when I cruise. I figure I can just do 250mg test e and 200mg Npp as a cruise for ten weeks and I should definitely have the money by then to get some SF stuff for the rest of the cruise and then the next big cycle. I usually only get one big order a year. Since my cycle now will last for almost 6 months I will cruise for at least 4-6 months after. I'm usually pretty good in prepping for a cycle but the tren switch up messed me up so it's my fault. Anyway, I have rambled on enough. Monday starts the final all out push for the vacation!


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 23, 2014)

Why move it? Shit happens bro. I've been dealing with some stuff myself which is why I haven't been on as much.


----------



## the_predator (Feb 24, 2014)

2/24/14
5:30am 30 mins of cardio on elliptical
7:00am 8 hard boiled eggs no yolks with 1/2 cup of oatmeal
9:00am 42 gram no carb protein drink
11:00am one 2 ounce turkey sausage with 2 eggs and 2 sticks of low fat colby jack cheese
12:30pm WORKOUT
-Squat wu/135x10 1/225x10 2/315x8 3/405x8
-Hammer Strength Machine Squat 1/180x10 2/230x8 3/300x6 rest pause(15secs)x2 rest pause(15secs)x2
-Leg Curl 1/90x10 2/100x8 3/110x8 drop set to 45pds x failure
-Leg Extensions 1/90x12 2/135x10 3/180x8 drop set to 90pds x failure
-Standing Barbell Calf Raises 4 sets of 15 reps with 225pds
1:30pm one 2 ounce turkey burger with one 4 ounce bagel
3:30pm 1 cup of almonds
5:00pm 15 mins of HIIT cardio on treadmill
6:00pm two 6 ounce salmon fillets with a cup of salad with oil and vinegar dressing
At 8:30pm I will have a 42 gram no carb protein drink

I had real close to 2 gallons of water today. My workout was awesome but I could tell that the clen and t3 were starting to take effect. I took both upon rising at 5:30am. I was weaker then I thought. I really believed I was going to get 405 for 8 reps on the squats. I did however sweat pretty bad today. No shakes from the clen, but I only took 20mcg so I am going to up it to 40mcg tomorrow instead of waiting. The combined hex shot went fine, 3ccs into quad and no problem. The igf-1 lr3 is definitely making me lethargic as I figured it would. That is good though it will counter the clen as I up the dosage along the way. I will say this, not sure what caused it but I had two bad nose bleeds today. Checked blood pressure and it is were it normally is at.


----------



## Gibbz (Feb 24, 2014)

Watch those nose bleeds brother! I doubt it would be the igf, has there been a recent change in climate? 

-jwgibbons


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 24, 2014)

I use to get bloody noses in dry areas. Spray from any pharmacy always helped. Keep checking that blood pressure bro


----------



## the_predator (Feb 24, 2014)

Yeah, no real change in climate. I think it may be because the influx of test. Today's shot was 950mgs. Thursday will be the same. That's a big jump from weeks prior. Maybe, maybe not? I'll keep you guys updated either way.


----------



## the_predator (Feb 25, 2014)

I forgot how much fun it is to inject when you are shaking from Clen! LOL


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 25, 2014)

the_predator said:


> I forgot how much fun it is to inject when you are shaking from Clen! LOL



Haha I went to plunge some peptides into Earl this morning and had to have my roommate help haha. My hands just wouldn't stop shaking!


----------



## the_predator (Feb 25, 2014)

2/25/14
5:30am 30 mins of cardio on elliptical
7:00am 8 hard boiled eggs no yolks with 1/2 cup of oatmeal
9:00am 42 gram no carb protein drink
11:30am 1 1/2 cups of cottage cheese with a 6 oz salmon fillet
12:30pm WORKOUT
-Bench Press wu/135x10 1/225x10 2/275x8 3/315x8 rest pause(15secs)x 3 reps
-Incline Dumbell Press 1/95x10 2/105x8 3/120x6
-Decline Hammer Strength Presses 1/180x10 2/230x10 3/300x8
-Flat Dumbbell Flyes 1/40x12 2/50x10 3/60x8 (All of this was supersetted with body weight pushups to failure for each set)
2:00pm one 2 oz turkey burger with a 4 oz bagel
3:30pm 1 cup of almonds
6:30pm one 12 oz steak with 9 asparagus stalks
7:30pm 30 mins of cardio on treadmill
9:00pm 42 gram no carb protein drink

I had a little over a gallon of water today. I had an awesome workout and strength levels were high today. I definetly had the shakes a little today at 40mcg. I can only imagine what 100mcg will yield. I feel really good and aggression is still very high. I imagine with 1900mgs of hex/test a week with 400mg tren the aggression is probably owing to go through the roof. I decided that HIIT cardio will be done 3 times a week with regular cardio the rest of the time.


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 25, 2014)

Make sure you bump that water intake brother. Speaking from experience, clen cramps from lack of hydration are FUCKING AWFUL!!!! lol


----------



## the_predator (Feb 26, 2014)

exerciseordie said:


> Make sure you bump that water intake brother. Speaking from experience, clen cramps from lack of hydration are FUCKING AWFUL!!!! lol


Good eye brother! Yeah that was my fault, that's a typo. It should have said a little over a gallon and a half. I know on clen I need to try to push that even higher.


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 26, 2014)

the_predator said:


> Good eye brother! Yeah that was my fault, that's a typo. It should have said a little over a gallon and a half. I know on clen I need to try to push that even higher.



I push for 2 1/2 but usually hit right at 2 on clen


----------



## the_predator (Feb 26, 2014)

2/26/14
5:30am 30 mins of cardio on the elliptical
7:00am 8 hard boiled eggs no yolks
9:00am 42 gram no carb protein drink
12:30pm 13 oz chicken with 1 whole avacado
3:00pm 1 cup of cashews
6:00pm two 2 oz beef hamburgers with a cup of salad with oil and vinegar dressing
7:00pm 15 mins of HIIT cardio
At 9:00pm I will have a 42 gram no carb protein shake

I had almost 2 gallons of water today. Today was a non-lifting day so, not much to report. Just cardio for the most part. I'm upping the Clen to 60mcgs tomorrow.


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 26, 2014)

the_predator said:


> I had almost 2 gallons of water today. Today was a non-lifting day so, not much to report. Just cardio for the most part. I'm upping the Clen to 60mcgs tomorrow.



Same for me on everything you put here! Cardio today and upping clen to 60 tomorrow lol


----------



## the_predator (Feb 26, 2014)

exerciseordie said:


> Same for me on everything you put here! Cardio today and upping clen to 60 tomorrow lol


That is funny bro!


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 27, 2014)

the_predator said:


> That is funny bro!



Upped to 60 today bro....felt the shakes really well haha


----------



## the_predator (Feb 28, 2014)

Sorry guys for not be able to post yesterday. It was a hectic night. Anyways, here is yesterday's log:
2/27/14
5:30am 30 mins of cardio on elliptical
7:00am 8 hard boiled eggs no yolks with 1/2 cup of oatmeal
9:00am 42 gram no carb protein drink
11:00am 8 oz steak with one avacado
12:00pm WORKOUT
-Deadlift wu/135x10 1/225x10 2/315x8 3/405x6
-Bent Rows 1/225x10 2/245x8 3/275x7 rest pause(15secs)x3
-Cable Pulldowns 1/180x10 2/230x10 3/280x10
-One Arm hammer Strength Rows 1/70x10 2/80x10 3/95x10 drop set 50xfailure
1:30pm one 2 oz turkey burger with one bagel
3:30pm 1 cup of almonds
4:00pm 30 mins of cardio on treadmill
5:00pm 10 oz steak with a bowl of salad with low fat ranch dressing
8:00pm 42 gram no carb protein drink

I definetly had two gallons(maybe a tad more) of water. It's crazy that my chest has always been my weak muscle group for strength but seems to be doing better strength wise right now then my legs and back. I can't figure it out. Anyway, since I'm not just taking SF stuff any more I have slacked about my posting/talking about my injections because it is a mix. All is going good right now other then the shakes from the Clen LOL. Tomorrow I go to 80mcgs so I'll let you guys know how that goes.


----------



## the_predator (Feb 28, 2014)

2/28/14
5:30am 30 mins of cardio on elliptical 
7:00am 8 hard boiled eggs no yolks with 1/2 cup oatmeal 
9:00am 42 gram no carb protein drink
11:00am 12 oz chicken with one whole avacado
12:00pm WORKOUT 
-Dips wu/bwx10 1/bw+10x10 2/bw+25x8 3/bw+50x8 drop set with bw x failure
-One Arm Cable Pushdowns 1/25x12 2/35x10 3/50x10 drop set with 25pds x failure
-Barbell Culs 1/95x10 2/105x8 3/115x10
-One Arm Cable Curls 1/25x10 2/35x8 3/50x6 drop set with 25pds x failure
1:30pm one 2 oz turkey burger with 4 oz bagel
3:30pm 1 cup of almonds
4:00pm 15 mins of HIIT cardio
6:00pm CHEAT MEAL AT OLIVE GARDEN-->Seafood pasta and a beer with chocolate cake
8:30pm 42 gram no carb protein drink

I had about a gallon and a half of water today. I feel very extremely aggressive, but surprisely not very horny. Workout was good today. Tomorrow will be 80mcgs of Clen and I have to help a friend move. Hope I don't drop anything from the shakes. LOL


----------



## the_predator (Mar 1, 2014)

On 80mcgs now and shaking enough to mix up a protein drink. LOL


----------



## the_predator (Mar 1, 2014)

3/1/14
7:00am 8 hard boiled eggs with no yolks with one 4 oz bagel
8:30am WORKOUT
-Hammer Strength Military Press wu/90x10 1/180x10 2/200x10 3/230x10
SuperSet -Dumbbell Side Raise 1/20x10 2/25x10 3/30x10
              -Dumbbell Front Raises 1/20x10 2/25x10 3/30x10
-Barbell Uprights 1/95x10 2/115x8 3/135x8
-Barbell Shrugs 1/225x10 2/225x10 3/225x10
10:00am two 2 oz turkey burgers
12:30pm 3 hard boiled eggs with 2 oz of chicken and a bowl of salad
2:30pm 42 gram no carb protein shake
4:00pm 1 cup of cashews
7:30pm one 4 oz steak, one 4 oz sausage, 4 oz of ribs with a cup of salad

I had about a gallon and a half of water today. Today was a weird eating day because of me helping my friend move. I almost got talked into going to Red Lobster. LOL I didn't do cardio today which sucks ass but I'm going to do it tomorrow.


----------



## exerciseordie (Mar 1, 2014)

To be fair if you were moving heavy shit all day, you did cardio. Just not on a machine lol


----------



## the_predator (Mar 2, 2014)

*UPDATE:* 280pds WTF, but now 4 total inches lost off gut. I'm finally starting to see a little difference in the mirror. Will post full day later this evening.


----------



## the_predator (Mar 2, 2014)

3/2/14 CHILL DAY
7:30am 6 whole fried eggs
10:00am 1 slim Jim and 1 cup of almonds
12:00pm 12 oz chicken
3:30pm 1 cup of almonds
4:30pm 30 mins of cardio on elliptical
6:00pm 6 oz piece of beef sausage

I had a little over a gallon of water today. Today was house cleaning day(so much fun). Tomorrow I up my t3 to 50 and my Clen to 100. I should be an interesting day LOL.


----------



## the_predator (Mar 3, 2014)

UPDATE: Total pds lost so far--->13 
              Total inches so far---->4


----------



## exerciseordie (Mar 3, 2014)

the_predator said:


> UPDATE: Total pds lost so far--->13
> Total inches so far---->4



Good progress brother. How has strength been?


----------



## the_predator (Mar 3, 2014)

exerciseordie said:


> Good progress brother. How has strength been?


Believe it or not it's staying strong!


----------



## exerciseordie (Mar 3, 2014)

the_predator said:


> Believe it or not it's staying strong!



Good brother! That's what I like to hear!


----------



## the_predator (Mar 3, 2014)

3/3/14
5:30am 30 mins of cardio on elliptical 
7:00am 8 hard boiled eggs no yolks with 1/2 cup of oatmeal
9:00am 42 gram no carb protein drink
11:00am 8 oz steak with a cup of salad with oil and vinegar dressing
12:15pm WORKOUT
-Partial/Half Squats wu/135x10 1/315x10 2/405x10 3/495x10
-Stiff Legged Deadlifts 1/185x10 2/225x8 3/275x6 drop to 30pd dumbbells x failure
-One Legged Leg Curls 1/35x10 2/45x10 3/55x8
-One Legged Leg Extensions 1/45x10 2/70x10 3/85x10
-Barbell Calf Raises 4 sets of 15 reps with 225pds
2:00pm 6oz of pork rib with a 4 oz bagel
3:30pm 1 cup of almonds
5:30pm 15 mins of HIIT cardio
6:00pm 6 oz of chicken with 4 oz of pork rib
At 9:00pm I will have a 42 gram no carb protein drink

I had close to two gallons of water today. Injection today went fine, 3ccs, unfortunately only 1cc is SF brand and that's the Hex. I'm at 100mcg grams of Clen today and 50mcgs of t3. Strength is doing great and I may actually be getting stronger. I would guess that is the increased test is starting to take hold. When the tren kicks in I can only imagine the strength will go up more. I may be able to get a hold of some money soon. I'm working something out that help us overcome our financial issue right now. If so, I will be placing an order soon. We will see.


----------



## Gibbz (Mar 3, 2014)

Keep at it man. Never fun when your almost out of sciroxx,  I've ran into that problem in the past.... I had to get resourceful and steal a white bmw for a Persian.

-jwgibbons


----------



## the_predator (Mar 4, 2014)

jwgibbons said:


> keep at it man. Never fun when your almost out of sciroxx,  i've ran into that problem in the past.... *i had to get resourceful and steal a white bmw for a persian.*
> 
> -jwgibbons


lol


----------



## the_predator (Mar 4, 2014)

exerciseordie said:


> Good progress brother. How has strength been?


Wow, it's like you said it and it happens! Yesterday's strength was fine, no problems, then today, HOLY SHIT! It's like someone sucked all the energy I had out of me. I got my ass handed to me today for my workout! Stuff that was easy before felt like a ton! Right now I'm on 100mcgs Clen and 50mcgs t3. 4 more days of Clen then two weeks off and back again. Absolutely no energy at all today. I guess I'm just glad I finished my workout, cause I almost didn't. You can see how bad today was when I post my log later.


----------



## the_predator (Mar 4, 2014)

3/4/14
6:00am 30 mins of cardio on elliptical
7:00am 8 hard boiled no yolks with 1/2 cup of oatmeal
9:00am 42 gram no carb protein drink
11:00am 12 oz pork rib with one whole avacado
12:30pm WORKOUT(it seems as soon as I started I was doomed for strength)
-Deadstarts Bench wu/135x10 1/225x10 2/275x8 3/315x6
-Barbell Inclines 1/225x10 2/245x8 3/275x2 dropped to 225x8(I was totally spent and almost walked away from the workout here)
-Decline Dumbbells 1/75x10 2/85x10 3/100x7
-Floor Press 3 sets of 8 reps with 225pds(barely)
2:00pm one 2 oz turkey burger with one 4 oz bagel
3:30pm 1 cup of almonds
4:30pm 30 mins of cardio on treadmill
5:30pm 8 oz of chicken
At 8:30 I will have a 42 gram no carb protein shake

I had close to 2 gallons of water today. I 100% got my ass handed to me today. Thinking about it now, I did have a pre-workout drink before with caffeine because I didn't sleep good last night so that may have had an impact. I will see tomorrow by not having it then going from there.


----------



## Gibbz (Mar 5, 2014)

How are you feeling with the clen brother? 

-jwgibbons


----------



## the_predator (Mar 5, 2014)

Read a few posts above you will see my pain LOL. Sweating and shaking like crazy. Glad it's only a few more days. I'm going to need those two weeks off before I get back on again.


----------



## the_predator (Mar 5, 2014)

3/5/14 OFF DAY
5:30am 30 mins of cardio on elliptical
7:00am 8 hard boiled eggs no yolks
9:00am 42 gram no carb protein drink 
11:00am 6 oz of chicken with one whole avacado
1:30pm 2 cups of cottage cheese with 1 cup of almonds
3:30pm 1 cup of almonds
6:00pm 6 oz steak and a salad with southwest vinaigrette 
At 8:30pm I will have a 42 gram no carb protein drink

Had about a gallon and a half of water today. Aggression is probably the craziest it's been in a long time. I wanted to kill a guy because he passed me while I was driving. Tren symptoms have not hit yet. Should start seeing them sometime next week. Can't wait for the night sweats and problems sleeping LOL. Today was an off day for lifting. Tomorrow I hit back!


----------



## exerciseordie (Mar 5, 2014)

the_predator said:


> 3/5/14 OFF DAY
> 5:30am 30 mins of cardio on elliptical
> 7:00am 8 hard boiled eggs no yolks
> 9:00am 42 gram no carb protein drink
> ...



Keep killing it bro and that sounds like tren aggression right there! Lol


----------



## the_predator (Mar 6, 2014)

*UPDATE: *2 more pounds lost and a 1/2 inch dropped off gut. I do believe the Clen and t3 are working. Between all the sweating and shaking its hard not to lose weight LOL


----------



## the_predator (Mar 6, 2014)

3/6/14
5:30am 30 mins of cardio on ellpitical
7:00am 8 hard boiled eggs no yolks with 1/2 cup of oatmeal
9:00am 42 gram no carb protein drink
11:00am 12 oz chicken with one whole avacado
12:00pm WORKOUT
-Pullups 1/bwx10 2/bwx10 3/bwx8 rest pause x 1
-Partial Deadlifts 1/315x10 2/405x8 3/495x3shooter:just a little to heavy right now)
-Hammer Strength Bent Rows 1/180x10 2/200x10 3/230x10
-Dumbbell Rows 1/100x10 2/110x10 3/120x10
1:30pm two 2 oz turkey burgers with a 4 oz bagel
3:30pm 1 cup of almonds
4:00pm 30 mins of cardio on treadmill
5:00pm 6 oz of chicken
8:30pm 42 gram no carb protein drink

I had a gallon and a half of water today. I think the strength issue was because of that pre-workout drink. Tomorrow starts the down regulation of the Clen. Today was 120mgs tomorrow I drop back down to 80mcgs. I'll be done on Sunday, then it's two weeks and back on.


----------



## Gibbz (Mar 6, 2014)

Way to stick to it brother,  were proud of the progress you've made

-jwgibbons


----------



## exerciseordie (Mar 6, 2014)

Dude you make me drive to be better. Feel free to PM me and shoot the shit bro. We can talk about pizza or something.....mmmmm pizza lol


----------



## the_predator (Mar 7, 2014)

exerciseordie said:


> Dude you make me drive to be better. Feel free to PM me and shoot the shit bro. We can talk about pizza or something.....mmmmm pizza lol


Pizza! Yes, that will be my cheat meal, not this weekend, but next weekend. You want to know strength? The wife, my daughter, and my wife's friend went out to eat last night. I figured I would tag along if it was a healthy option. Everyone voted for pizza so I stayed home and ate my wonderful chicken while they went to Pizza Hut and I pondered stuffing my face with pizza sometime soon LOL.


----------



## Gibbz (Mar 7, 2014)

Thats strength man, great job!

-jwgibbons


----------



## the_predator (Mar 7, 2014)

3/7/14
5:30am 30 mins of cardio on elliptical
7:00am. 8 hard boiled eggs no yolks with half a bagel(2 oz)
10:00am 12 oz chicken with one whole avocado
12:00pm 42 gram no carb protein drink
2:00pm two 2 oz turkey burgers
3:30pm WORKOUT 
-Close Grip Bench Presses wu/135x10 1/225x10 2/245x10 3/275x9
SUPERSET -One Arm Lying Tricep Extensions 1/20x12 2/30x10 3/40x10
                -Kickbacks 1/20x10 2/20x10 3/20x10
-EZ Bar Curls 1/65x10 2/85x10 3/105x10
-One Arm Preacher Curls 1/20x10 2/30x8 3/40x8 drop set 20pds x failure
4:30pm Metrx 30 gram protein bar
6:00pm 15 mins of HIIT cardio
7:00pm two 4 oz salmon fillets and a 1/2 cup of brussel sprouts
9:00pm 42 gram no carb protein drink

I had 1 1/2 gallons of water today. Strength was really good today. As I stated before I believe it was that damn prework out drink that messed with my strength. I guess just to much caffeine mixed with the t3 and clen. Tomorrow is shoulders and then also my reduction to 60mcgs of clen.


----------



## exerciseordie (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm dropping my clen tomorrow for 2 weeks. I get to be shake free! Lol


----------



## the_predator (Mar 9, 2014)

3/7/14
7:00am 8 hard boiled eggs no yolks with 1/2 cup oatmeal
8:00am WORKOUT
-Dumbbell Shoulder Press wu/30x10 1/65x10 2/75x10 3/100x8
-Dumbell Side Raises 3 sets of 12 reps with 20pds
-Dumbell Front Raises 3 sets of 15 reps with 20pds
-Barbell Shrugs 3 sets of 12 reps with 225pds
POST-WORKOUT-->Cardio on elliptical for 30 mins
10:00am one 2 oz turkey burger with a 4 oz bagel
12:00pm 12 oz chicken with one whole avocado 
3:00pm 42 gram no carb protein drink
6:30pm CHEAT MEAL--> I had thus awesome stuffed ravioli dish at this Italian restaurant 

I had 1 and 1/2 gallons of water yesterday. Yup, I said yesterday cause I missed the log the other day. My wife and I went out with her married co-workers. She works with this couple everyday, I had never met them. Well, long story short they talked us into drinks after dinner and that pretty much screwed up my world. My wife is an absolute light weight but had the most drinks I had ever seen her drink probably since we have been together. I wound up having 6 beers and missing my last protein meal. I know this May sound early to some but we came home at 12:00am and both passed out. Now both of us, her more then me, kinda feel like shit today. I now remember why I don't drink like I use to any more.


----------



## exerciseordie (Mar 9, 2014)

Best part about hangovers is hitting up Burger King or Rallys the next day lol. Take it easy man, I don't drink much either. I'd probably be gone off 10 or so beers


----------



## the_predator (Mar 9, 2014)

Hey guys, it must have been the hangover, but the last 3/7/14 date was suppose to be 3/8/14. Sorry fellas for stumbling.


----------



## the_predator (Mar 9, 2014)

3/9/14(RELAX DAY/FAMILY DAY)
9:00am 2 fried eggs with two fired pieces of bologna 
12:30pm 6 oz piece of beef sausage with one grapefruit
3:30pm 1 cup of almonds
5:00pm 6 oz of pork loin with a cup of salad with oil and vinegar dressing
8:00pm 1/2 cup of pecans

Between being a little hungover and daylight saving today really fucked me up. I could even get the date right on yesterday's log LOL. Today was just a total chill day and today's log is going to be short and sweet cause I need some sleep.


----------



## the_predator (Mar 10, 2014)

3/10/14
5:30am 30 mins of cardio on elliptical
7:00am 8 hard boiled eggs no yolks with half a bagel
9:00am 42 gram no carb protein drink
11:00am 6 oz pork loin
12:30pm WORKOUT
-Squats wu/135x10 1/225x10 2/315x8 3/405x8 4/455x4 do to 225pds x failure, drop to 135pds x failure
-Hammer Strength Machine Squats 1/180x10 2/230x10 3/300x10
-Leg Curls 1/65x12 2/125x10 3/135x8
-Leg Extensions 1/135x10 2/180x10 3/205x10
-Standing Barbell Curls 3 sets of 15 reps with 225 pds
2:00pm one 2 oz turkey burger with one 4 oz bagel
3:30pm 1 cup of almonds
6:30pm one 8 oz chicken with a salad with oil and vinegar dressing
7:30pm 30 mins of cardio on treadmill
At 9:00pm I will have a 42 gram no carb protein drink

I had around 2 gallons of water today. Strength was feeling pretty good. I'm off the clen for two weeks so strength should be good. I shot 3cc's in the delt today. I usually don't shoot that much into the delt but I figure I should be ok. I took some progress pics of my legs today, but I'm not sure about posting any pics yet. I feel good but I'm starting to wonder a little about my tren. It's from another sponsor and I'm not getting any of the sides that I usually get. If sides don't start showing at the end of this week(that would make 3 full weeks on this tren) I am really going to worry.


----------



## exerciseordie (Mar 11, 2014)

Tren E or Ace bro?


----------



## the_predator (Mar 11, 2014)

Tren E
I forgot this has been my lowest dosing of tren since I have been using tren. I finally got a little night sweat last night so that is a good sign. I can't wait till I can get a bunch of SF tren!


----------



## the_predator (Mar 11, 2014)

3/11/14
5:30am 30 mins of cardio of elliptical
7:00am 8 hard boiled eggs, 2 pieces of bacon, 1/2 of a bagel
9:00am 42 gram no carb protein drink
11:00am 8 oz of pork loin
12:30pm WORKOUT
-Bench Press wu/135x10 1/225x10 2/275x10 3/315x7(I clanged the bar on one of my safety racks and it messed me up, I might have been able to get 1 or 2 more) 4/365x4 with a powerlifting slingshot
-Incline Dumbbells 1/100x10 2/110x8 3/120x7
-Floor Presses 1/225x10 2/225x9 3/225x6 (this exercise smoked my balls)
-SUPERSET-->Dumbbell Flyes 1/55x10 2/60x8 3/65x8
                -->Palms In Press 1/55xfail 2/60xfail 3/65xfail
2:00pm one 2 oz turkey burger with a 4 oz bagel
3:30pm 1 cup of almonds
6:00pm 7 oz salmon fillet with a cup of peas
At 8:30pm I will have a 42 gram no carb protein drink

I had close to 2 gallons of water today. Yesterday's delt injection feel fine today, just a little PIP. Strength was good today. I wish I hadn't hit that damn safety bar though. Anyway, it seems that after my first or second exercise I start to lose steam very fast. I am wondering if that is from the t3? This is my first time using t3. I know how I react to clen but I'm not on clen right now. If I remember right it is active for 10-36 hours so either way it was completely out of my system by today.


----------



## the_predator (Mar 11, 2014)

Dammit! I always forget to list my cardio. I did 15 min of HIIT cardio at 4:30pm.


----------



## exerciseordie (Mar 11, 2014)

Haha give it time bro! And you will love SF tren man!


----------



## the_predator (Mar 12, 2014)

*UPDATE: *I dropped 2 more pounds for a total of 17pds so far.


----------



## Gibbz (Mar 12, 2014)

Congrats man!  Keep pushing brother

-jwgibbons


----------



## exerciseordie (Mar 12, 2014)

the_predator said:


> *UPDATE: *I dropped 2 more pounds for a total of 17pds so far.



Fuck yea! Kill it bro!


----------



## the_predator (Mar 12, 2014)

3/12/14
5:30am 30 mins of cardio on elliptical
7:00am 8 hard boiled eggs no yolks, one piece of bacon, 1/2 cup of oatmeal
9:00am 42 gram no carb protein drink
11:00am 8 oz of chicken
12:30pm WORKOUT
-Deadlifts wu/135x10 1/225x10 2/315x8 3/405x8
-Barbell Bent Rows 1/225x10 2/245x8 3/275x8 drop to 65 pound dumbbells x fail
-Reverse Grip Pulldowns 1/180x 10 2/230x10 3/300x10
-One Arm Hammer Strength Rows 1/90x10 2/100x8 3/115x8 drop to one arm pulldowns with 50pds x fail
2:00pm one 2 oz turkey burger with a 4 oz bagel
3:30pm 1/2 cup of almonds
4:30pm 30 mins of cardio on treadmill
7:00pm 8 oz of spare ribs with one cup of corn
At 9:00pm I will have a 42 gram no carb protein drink

I had a gallon and 1/2 of water today. Strength was really awesome today! Everything felt easy super easy. Got another delay shot tomorrow, but it's an off day anyway.


----------



## exerciseordie (Mar 13, 2014)

Keep at it bro!


----------



## the_predator (Mar 13, 2014)

3/13/14 OFF DAY
5:30am 30 mins of cardio on elliptical
7:00am 8 hard boiled eggs no yolks
9:00am 1/2 cup of almonds
12:00pm one 2 oz turkey burger with a 4 oz bagel
2:30pm 1/2 cup of almonds
4:00pm two beef sticks(didn't pay attention to weight or size)
6:30pm three 3 oz chicken sausages with 1/2 cup of corn

I had only about a gallon of water today. I took my second delt shot and it was good, no problems. Today was a good day. I took the day and played golf with my father-in- law. We both suck at golf so it was fun. Eating on the course was difficult as you can see by all the almonds I had today. I had those beef sticks on the run cause I was starving so that was my fault for not preparing better. I didn't do cardio this evening either. When I got home from golf I played with my daughter until I had to cook dinner. We had a lot of fun and played on the trampoline. My beautiful wife talked me out of evening cardio by telling me she needed to talk to me about something in the shower. I guess what she needed to talk about was a BLOWJOB! So I am kinda happy I missing cardio. Nothing like a good BJ to finish an awesome day.


----------



## the_predator (Mar 14, 2014)

3/14/14
5:30am 30 mins of cardio on elliptical
7:00am 8 hard boiled eggs no yolks with 1/2 cup of oatmeal
9:00am 42 gram no carb protein drink
12:00pm 6 oz pork loin with a 2 oz turkey sausage
1:00pm WORKOUT
-Dips wu/bwx10 1/bw+25x10 2/bw+50x10 3/bw+75x7
-One Arm Cable Pushdowns 1/20x15 2/45x10 3/70x6 dp to 45xfail dp to 20xfail
-Cable Bicep Curls 1/60x12 2/85x10 3/110x8
-SUPERSET-->Dumbbell Hammer Curls 1/20x10 2/30x10 3/40x10
               -->Dumbbell Crossbody Curls 1/20x10 2/20x10/3/20x10
2:00pm one 2 oz turkey burger with one 4 oz bagel
4:30pm 1/2 cup of almonds
5:30pm 15 mins of HIIT training on the treadmill
6:30pm 10 oz of spare ribs(left over from the other night)
At 8:30pm I will have a 42 gram no carb protein drink

I had 2 gallons of water today. Strength felt like it was through the roof today along with aggression and being horny. I almost jacked off twice today because of my hornyness. The delt shot feels fine from yesterday. I have noticed with the HIIT training, my pace is becoming very easy when I do my 30 second all out go at 9mph on the treadmill. I think next week I will crank it up to 9.5 or 10 mph. Overall I feel very good.


----------



## the_predator (Mar 15, 2014)

3/15/14
7:30am 8 hard boiled eggs no yolks with 1/2 a bagel
8:30am WORKOUT
-Hammer Strength Military Press wu/90x10 1/180x10 2/230x8 3/250x8
-SUPERSET-->Dumbbell Side Raises 1/20x10 2/30x10 3/40x10
                -->Dumbbell Front Raises 1/20x10 2/30x10 3/40x10
-Upright Rows 1:95x10 2/115x8 3/135x8 do to 45 pound bar x fail
30 mins of cardio on elliptical
10:30am 2 oz turkey burger with 4 oz bagel
12:30pm 1/2 cup of almonds
3:00pm 42 gram no carb protein drink
5:00 pm CHEAT MEAL---->PIZZA BABY I think I had 3 or 4 slices and 2 beers, damn it was awesome!
At 7:30pm I will do 30 mins of cardio on treadmill

I had about a gallon and a half of water today. It was a run around day with the family. We went shopping everywhere Lol. Tomorrow is a relax/chill day and I plan to sit on my ass and do nothing!


----------



## exerciseordie (Mar 16, 2014)

Cardio sucks man. Good to see you are sticking with it. Hit me in my PMs I have a IIFYM meal using chicken, bread, 0 fat pizza sauce, and fat free cheese meal that is kinda like pizza. Now to be fair the macros are 1.5 fat 53 protein (45 from good animal sources) and 48 carb. So its not exactly pizza but it helps with cravings


----------



## the_predator (Mar 16, 2014)

3/16/14 FAMILY DAY/RELAX DAY
7:30am 6 whole fried eggs
10:30am four 2 oz chicken sausages
1:00pm 1/2 cup of almonds
3:30pm 1/2 cup of almonds
5:30am 6 oz chicken

I had about about a gallon and a cup of water today. I had a relaxing day with the wife and daughter. We all just chilled and did some light house chores. Tomorrow is back to the grind with a heavy leg day!


----------



## the_predator (Mar 17, 2014)

3/17/14
5:30am 30 mins of cardio on elliptical
7:00am 8 hard boiled eggs no yolks with 1/2 cup oatmeal 
9:00am 42 gram no carb protein drink
11:00am 12 oz chicken with one half of an avocado 
12:30pm WORKOUT
-Half Squats wu/135x10 1/225x10 2/315x10 3/405x8 4/455x4(I leaned forward to adjust the bar on my back and lost the weight I could have easily gotten 2 more. Thank God for the safety bars)
-Stiff Legged Deadlifts 1/225x10 2/245x8 3/275x8
-One Legged Leg Curls 1/35x10 2/45x10 3/55x9
-One Legged Leg Extensions 1/55x10 2/85x10 3/105x10
-Standing Barbell Calf Raises 4 sets of 15 reps
2:00pm 8 oz chicken with 4 oz bagel
3:30pm 1/2 cup of almonds 
5:00pm 15 mins of HIIT cardio
6:30pm 6 oz pork chops with a bowl of salad with oil and vinegar
At 9:00pm I will have a 42 gram no carb protein drink

I had close to 2 gallons of water today. Strength is still going up. I'm pissed that I dropped that weight because I had to re-adjust.  I should have just reracked the weight but it's all good. Injection went good but I think I knicked a vein because my leg jumped a little. I am finally starting to get some food cravings. During my workout I couldn't wait to eat after.


----------



## Gibbz (Mar 17, 2014)

Keep at it brother,  consistency set winners apart

-jwgibbons


----------



## exerciseordie (Mar 18, 2014)

Loving the log brother. Let me know when you try out my recipe. If you like it and a couple other people enjoy it, I may have to do a write up on how to make it. I think I will use it on sundays when I sit down to watch some sports. That's when I use to order some pizza, but now I can't do that. I love my football, beer, and pizza days. BTW when is football coming back? My sundays seem lonely without it lol


----------



## the_predator (Mar 18, 2014)

I'm the same way! Beer, football, pizza and football. Yup, I put football twice LOL. Now it will pretty much just be the football.


----------



## the_predator (Mar 18, 2014)

3/18/14
5:30am 30 mins of cardio on elliptical
7:00am 8 hard boiled eggs no yolks with 1/2 cup of oatmeal
9:00am 42 gram no carb protein drink
11:00am 12 oz chicken with 1/2 an avocado 
12:00pm WORKOUT
-DeadStarts(Bench) wu/135x10 1/225x10 2/275x8 3/315x7
-Incline Barbell 1/225x10 2/245x8 3/275x6 dp to 135pds x fail
-Decline Dumbbells 1/85x10 2/100x8 3/120x6
-Hammer Strength Palms In Press 4 sets of 10 reps with 180pds
1:30pm 6 oz chicken with a 4 oz bagel
3:30pm 1/2 cup of almonds
4:30pm 30 mins of cardio on treadmill
6:30pm 8 oz steak with a bowl of salad with oil and vinegar
At 9:00pm I will have a 42 gram no carb protein drink

I had 2 gallons of water today. Today's workout was awesome. It was head and shoulders better then last weeks. My injection site is a little tender today but all is good. Tomorrow is an off day and then it's on to back Thursday. Tomorrow I'm going to tape and weigh myself so I will update then.


----------



## the_predator (Mar 19, 2014)

*UPDATE: *Total weight loss is now 18 pounds and 5 inches off stomach.


----------



## the_predator (Mar 19, 2014)

3/19/14 OFF DAY
5:30am 30 mins of cardio on elliptical
7:00am 8 hard boiled eggs no yolks
9:00am 42 gram no carb protein drink
11:00am 6 oz chicken
1:00pm 15 mins of HIIT cardio on treadmill
2:00pm 4 oz tuna with one slice cheese
3:30pm 1/2 cup of almonds
5:00pm 10 oz of roast beef
7:00pm 30 mins of cardio on treadmill
At 8:30pm I will have a 42 gram no carb protein shake

I had a gallon and 1/2 of water today. I did cardio 3 times today! I don't know why but I just felt like it. I feel good today and got to visit with a family member we haven't seen in many months so that was great. Tomorrow is back day!


----------



## exerciseordie (Mar 20, 2014)

3 times? Damn bro keep at it lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_predator (Mar 20, 2014)

exerciseordie said:


> 3 times? Damn bro keep at it lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you get my PM's?


----------



## the_predator (Mar 20, 2014)

I pulled a muscle in my back or something pretty bad today lifting. I'll post up tomorrow my log and further details about my back.


----------



## exerciseordie (Mar 20, 2014)

the_predator said:


> Did you get my PM's?



Just replied brother!


----------



## the_predator (Mar 21, 2014)

Well I did something to my back yesterday. I figured I pulled a muscle. I was doing rack pulls(Deadlifts) with 405 and the first pull was just horrible pain. I dropped the weight and then dropped to my knees and rolled on to my back. I have done 405 about a million times but it was just weird. Anyway he is the day
3/20/14
5:30am 30 mins of cardio on elliptical 
7:00am 8 hard boiled eggs with 1/2 cup of oatmeal
9:00am 42 gram no carb protein drink
11:00am 12 oz chicken with one whole avocado 
12:30pm WORKOUT
-Pull-ups 1/bwx10 2/bwx10 3/bwx10 dp into dumbbell rows with 40 pounds x fail
-Partial Deadlifts 1/225x10 2/315x10 3/405x hurt my back
2:00pm 6 oz chicken
3:30pm 1/2 cup of almonds
5:00pm 6 oz chicken
8:00pm 42 gram no carb protein drink

I had a gallon and 1/2 of water. Obviously I didn't do evening cardio because of my back. I was just really pissed because I don't know how long this would sideline me.


----------



## the_predator (Mar 21, 2014)

My left side of my back is pretty tight today. I can stand and walk around just fine but when I bend to pick up things my left side(especially my spinal errectors) really tighten up. I did cardio this morning and other then the tightness I feel fine. Any sitting especially driving a car is pretty rough. I think I'm going to try to lift today because I'm only doing arms. If I have any issues I will stop immediately.


----------



## the_predator (Mar 21, 2014)

3/21/14
5:30am 30 mins of cardio on elliptical
7:00am 8 hard boiled eggs with 1/2 a biscuit
9:00am 42 gram no carb protein drink
11:00am 12 oz chicken with a whole avocado
12:00pm WORKOUT
-Well, I tried to workout but as soon as I bent over to pick up a 45 pound plate my back locked up. I decided right there to not try lifting again until Monday
2:30pm 1 cup of cottage cheese with 1/2 cup of almonds
4:00pm no HIIT cardio because of impact on back but did 30 mins of cardio on treadmill
6:00pm 6 oz chicken with 1 cup of broccoli 

I had a gallon and 1/2 of water today. As for my back I'm just going to do cardio tomorrow and just relax on Sunday. I really hope that I will be good to go on Monday but if not I will adjust fire as needed.


----------



## the_predator (Mar 22, 2014)

3/22/14
I decided to take the day off of lifting to rest my back. All I did was cardio.
7:30am 30 mins of cardio on elliptical
8:00am 8 hard boiled eggs no yolks
11:00am 1 cup of cottage cheese with 1/2 cup of almonds
3:30pm one 4 oz bagel
5:30pm CHEAT MEAL
-Turkey and cheese sandwich with lots of mayo
- Cobb salad with a lot of blue cheese dressing
I probably won't have anything else to eat today

I had about a gallon of water today. I definitely slacked on the water today. When I don't lift I do one of two things. I either don't eat much at all, or pig out. Today was a "don't eat much at all" day. I'm still just trying to go easy with my back. I really wish I had some muscle relaxers cause I think they would be perfect for what is going on. Today was a shitty day.


----------



## the_predator (Mar 23, 2014)

3/23/14 FAMILY DAY / RELAX DAY
7:30am 4 scrambled eggs
12:00pm three 53 gram turkey dogs
3:00pm 1/2 cup of almonds
7:00pm a large bowl of salad with two turkey dogs

I had a little over a gallon of water today. I really have tried to go easy on my back today but it still hurts. I guess I'm going to have to train around the injury this week. It also sucks for my cardio cause I can't run and do my HIIT training. I'm suppose to start my clen tomorrow again. I think I will start it out at 60mcgs this time. I guess I will just do what I can. I will keep everyone updated.


----------



## the_predator (Mar 24, 2014)

3/24/14
I am not even going to log today. Today was such a crazy, ridiculous, unreal day that if I logged it you would not even believe me. IT WAS INSANE! I have not had a day like this in many, many years. Anyway, the highlights(not really but&#133 I only had 3 meals today, did 30 mins morning cardio on elliptical, start up my clen again at 60mcgs, and had a gallon and 1/2 of water. My back is still hurting also. Tomorrow should be back to business with training around my back injury and I promise proper log too.


----------



## exerciseordie (Mar 25, 2014)

All good bro. I wasn't able to log or get on the forums (besides to check pms) all weekend. Hope all is well brother!


----------



## the_predator (Mar 25, 2014)

3/25/14 WOW! AWESOME LIFTING DAY AND ALL AROUND DAY COMPARED TO YESTERDAY
5:30am 30 mins of cardio on elliptical
7:00am 8 hard boiled eggs no yolks with 1/2 chip of oatmeal
9:00am 42 gram no carb protein drink
11:00am two 2 oz turkey burgers
12:15pm WORKOUT
-Bench Press wu/135x10 1/225x10 2/275x8 3/315x8(easy 8) 4/365 with sling shot x 5
-Hammer Strength Incline Press 1/180x10 2/230x10 3/300x8 dp to 180pds x fail
-Floor Presses 3 sets of 10 reps with 225pds
Dumbbell Flyes 1/40x12 2/50x10 3/60x8
1:30pm 12 oz chicken with a 4 oz bagel with a whole avocado
3:30pm 1/2 cup of almonds
4:30pm 30 mins of cardio on treadmill
6:30pm 6 oz chicken with a bowl of salad with oil and vinegar dressing
9:00pm 42 gram no carb protein shake

I had 2 gallons of water today. Strength was way up today. I think if I would have had a spot on bench I could have got one or two more pretty easy with 315 and I would have easily had 365 for 6 with the sling shot but my right elbow was on fire. I will up my clen to 80mcgs tomorrow. My back is really hurting today. I probably over did it with the lifting and two cardio sessions. I think I will take the day off of lifting tomorrow to try and rest it more. I have my affairs in order and look forward to putting in a big order with SF soon!


----------



## exerciseordie (Mar 25, 2014)

We look forward to your business but more so, you killing your goals. Keep at it bro!


----------



## the_predator (Mar 26, 2014)

*UPDATE:*3/26/14---> Total weight lost: *21 pounds*
                                 Total inches lost off stomach: *6*


----------



## the_predator (Mar 26, 2014)

3/26/14
5:30am 30 mins of cardio on elliptical
7:00am 8 hard boiled eggs no yolks
9:00am 1 cup of almonds
11:00am one 2 oz turkey burger with one 4 oz bagel
2:30pm 1 cup of almonds
5:00pm 30 mins of cardio on treadmill
6:00pm 6 oz chicken with a bowl of salad with oil and vinegar dressing

I had a gallon and a half of water today. I am still on 50mcgs of t3 and 80mcgs of clen. I didn't lift today to try rest my back. I have noticed that when I don't lift I really slack on my protein and food intake. My back injury is really messing with my head. I want to get back on track so bad but don't want to push to hard and make it worse. I have battled this recurring injury before and know how to approach it. It seems to happen ever few years or so. Anyway I'm going to drive on no matter what.


----------



## exerciseordie (Mar 26, 2014)

Back injuries suck bro. Take it easy and keep hitting those macros!


----------



## the_predator (Mar 27, 2014)

3/27/14
5:30am 30 mins of cardio of on elliptical
7:00am 8 hard boiled no yolks 1/2 cup of oatmeal
9:00am 42 gram no carb protein drink
11:00am 12 oz chicken with one whole avocado
12:15pm WORKOUT
-Hammer Strength Military Press wu/90x10 1/180x10 2/230x8 3/270x6
-Side Dumbbell Raises 1/20x12 2/30x12 3/40x12
-Front Barbell Raises 1/55x12 2/75x10 3/95x8
-Barbell Shrugs 1/225x12 2/315x10 3/405x8
1:30pm one 2 oz turkey burger with a 4 oz bagel
3:30pm 1/2 cup of almonds
4:30pm 30 mins of cardio on treadmill
5:00pm 12 oz chicken with a bowl of salad with oil and vinegar dressing
8:30pm 42 gram no carb protein drink

I had 2 gallons of water today. Strength is still up even almost a week in my clen. In the past I usually feel a little shitty after the first few days. My last two weeks that happened but so far so good. My back is feeling slightly better but no back or legs this week. I will be upping my clen to 100mcgs tomorrow. My shots are all doing good. Monday's shot is still hurting but today's shot went fine. I have been sleeping very good thanks to that IGF LR3.


----------



## the_predator (Mar 27, 2014)

exerciseordie said:


> Back injuries suck bro. Take it easy and keep hitting those macros!


Thanks bro


----------



## the_predator (Mar 28, 2014)

3/28/14
5:30am 30 mins of cardio on elliptical
7:00am 8 hard boiled eggs no yolks with 2 pieces of steak bacon
9:00am 42 gram no carb protein drink
11:00am 12 oz chicken with 1 whole avocado 
12:30pm WORKOUT
-Dips wu/bwx10 1/bw+25x12 2/bw+50x10 3/bw+75x9 dp to bw x fail
-One Arm Cable Pushdowns 1/20x15 2/45x12 3/70x8 dp into dumbbell kicks x fail with 10pds
-Cable Curls 1/60x12 2/85x12 3/120x10
Superset - Hammer Strength Rope Curls 1/30x12 2/45x10 3/60x8
              -Dumbbell Curls 3 sets of 10 reps with 25 pds
2:00pm one 2 oz turkey burger with 2 slices of bacon and a 4 oz bagel
3:30pm 1/2 cup of almonds
6:00 pm 16 oz of chicken
8:30pm 30 mins of cardio on treadmill

I had 2 gallons of water today. Today was a good day for strength. I'm going to keep this short because it's date night with the wife.


----------



## Gibbz (Mar 28, 2014)

Keep up the great work and have fun with the misses! 

-jwgibbons


----------



## the_predator (Mar 29, 2014)

3/29/14
7:30am 3 whole eggs, a 4 oz steak, and 4 oz pork sausage
11:00am 8 oz chicken with a bowl of salad
2:30pm 1/2 cup of almonds
4:00pm 3 beef sticks
7:00pm CHEAT MEAL Ravoli with Alfredo sauce and a chocolate cake and two beers

I had 1 and a half gallons of water today. My back is still tender but at least I can bend down now with my back not spasming. I may or may not try squats on Monday it depends on how my back feels. I don't think I'm ready to try back yet. Tomorrow I up my clen to 120mcgs. Tomorrow I will take it easy and relax my back. My cheat meal was awesome by the way. I always tastes better when you make things yourself.


----------



## the_predator (Mar 30, 2014)

3/30/14(FAMILY DAY/RELAX DAY)
7:00am 3 whole eggs and 2 oz ham
11:00am one 2 oz turkey burger, one hotdog and a salad with oil and vinegar dressing
3:30pm 1/2 cup almonds
6:00pm one 4 oz burger, one 2 oz sausage, and one 6 oz chicken

I had about a gallon of today. I helped my Father-in-law paint his house. Not super fun but I got a free meal out of it. My back still hurts so I'm not sure about back and leg training next week. This back injury is really pissing me off. Anyway my clen dose will be 120mcgs tomorrow. Maybe I will try super light squats?


----------



## exerciseordie (Mar 30, 2014)

Keep at it brother. I fucking hate painting! Lol


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 31, 2014)

the_predator said:


> *UPDATE:*3/26/14---> Total weight lost: *21 pounds*
> Total inches lost off stomach: *6*



Great result chief!


----------



## the_predator (Mar 31, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Great result chief!


Thank you brother! 11 more weeks until my deadline


----------



## the_predator (Mar 31, 2014)

3/31/14
5:30am 30 mins of cardio on elliptical
7:00am 8 hard boiled eggs no yolks with 1/2 cup of grits
9:00am 42 gram no carb protein shake
11:00am 12 oz chicken with 1 whole avocado 
12:30pm WORKOUT
I tried squats but it was a no go
-Leg Curls 1/70x15 2/105x12 3/130x8 4/150x5
-Leg Extensions 4 sets of 12 reps with 150pds
-Standing Barbell Curls 4 sets of 20 reps with 135pds
1:30pm 2 oz turkey burger with 4 oz bagel
3:30pm 1/2 cup of almonds 
4:30pm I was able to do 15 mins of HIIT even though my back was stiff
5:00pm 3 oz chicken burger with  1 hotdog
8:30pm 42 gram no carb protein shake

I had 2 gallons of water today. I was able to finally run again even though my back got stiff towards the end. I tried to squat but my back just got retarded stiff so I just did leg curls and leg exts. I think I will try to do pull-ups and pulldowns for back as those exercises down involve bending over. Clen will be upped to 140mcgs tomorrow. It should be a shake feast. All injections are going fine.


----------



## the_predator (Apr 1, 2014)

4/1/14
5:30am 30 mins of cardio on elliptical
7:00am 8 hard boiled eggs no yolks 1/2 cup of oatmeal 
9:00am  42 gram no carb protein drink
11:00am 12 oz chicken with 1 whole avocado 
12:30pm WORKOUT
-Dead Starts Bench wu/135x10 1/225x10 2/275x8 3/315x8
-Incline Press 1/225x10 2/245x8 3/275x6 dp to 135 pds x fail
-Decline Dumbbell 1/85x10 2/105x8 3/120x7
-Palms In Press 1/180x10 2/230x10 3/260x8
2:00pm one 2 oz turkey burger with a 4 oz bagel
3:30pm 1/2 cup of almonds
5:00pm 30 mins of cardio on treadmill
6:00pm one 6 oz porkchop with a bowl of salad with oil and vinegar dressing
8:30pm 42 gram no carb protein drink

I had 2 gallons of water today. I felt really strong today. Shakes were a little bad at 140mcgs today. Tomorrow is another 140mcgs but no lifting just two cardio sessions. Back is feeling a little better. I think today is the first day it didn't spasm or lock up. It's still tender but at least I can bend down now.


----------



## BlizzRush (Apr 1, 2014)

Damn brother, I've been following this from the start. Pretty impressive motivation and progression, keep that shit up bro. Running Hex myself and loving it. Subd for sure, keep it up the good work! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_predator (Apr 2, 2014)

BlizzRush said:


> Damn brother, I've been following this from the start. Pretty impressive motivation and progression, keep that shit up bro. Running Hex myself and loving it. Subd for sure, keep it up the good work!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you brother


----------



## the_predator (Apr 2, 2014)

*UPDATE: *Total pounds lost as of 4/2/14--->*25 pounds

*My gut has stayed the same this week holding at a total of ---> *6 inches*
The t3 and clen are really doing their job. I think in between my clen runs I will run GW 501516 to help supplement the lack of clen.


----------



## Gibbz (Apr 2, 2014)

Congrats brother!  That's some great progress

-jwgibbons


----------



## the_predator (Apr 2, 2014)

jwgibbons said:


> Congrats brother!  That's some great progress
> 
> -jwgibbons


Thank you brother


----------



## the_predator (Apr 2, 2014)

4/2/14 OFF DAY
5:30am 30 mins of cardio on elliptical
7:00am 8 hard boiled eggs no yolks
9:00am one 2 oz turkey burger and 2 hotdogs
12:00pm 4 oz can of tuna
3:30pm 1/2 cup of almonds
6:00pm 3 oz chicken, 3 oz steak and a cup of salad with salt
8:30pm 30 mins of cardio on treadmill

I had a little over a gallon and 1/2 of water today. Tomorrow I up the clen dose to 16omcgs which should be interesting. I'm defiantly starting to see some veins pop up especially in my forearms, biceps, and triceps. I think the most stubborn parts(gut and chest ) are going to be the hardest to get the fat off in the long run. My chest retains fat so easily. If anyone has any tips for when I really get down in weight to get the stubborn fat off my chest please let me know.


----------



## exerciseordie (Apr 2, 2014)

Glad to see some love from members in this thread! Keep killing it brother!


----------



## the_predator (Apr 3, 2014)

4/3/14
5:30am 30 mins of cardio on the elliptical 
7:00am 8 hard boiled eggs no yolks 1/2 cup of oatmeal
9:00am 42 gram no carb protein drink
11:00am 12 oz chicken with 1 whole avocado
12:30pm WORKOUT
-Close Grip wu/135x10 1/225x10 2/245x8 3/295x6 dp into close grip pu x fail
-Lying Dumbbell Tricep Extensions 1/20x15 2/30x12 3/40x10
-Barbell Curls 1/95x10 2/115x8 3/135x6 dp into barbell x fail
-Dumbbell Curls 1/40x10 2/50x8 3/60x6
1:30pm two 2 oz chicken burgers with a 4 oz bagel
4:30pm 30 mins of cardio on treadmill
5:00pm two 4 oz burgers
8:30pm 42 gram no carb protein drink

I had 2 gallons of water today. Didn't sleep to good thanks to my dog last night so today's workout wasn't anything special. I'm going to drop my clen down to 120mcgs in talking with my SF brothers as it isn't really that more beneficial. My back is feeling better. No spasms for a few days now. I'm definetly going to try squats again on Monday.


----------



## Gibbz (Apr 3, 2014)

Awesome work brother

-jwgibbons


----------



## exerciseordie (Apr 8, 2014)

Very sorry for the delay on your log brother! Time to update us! I've been dying to hear your progress


----------



## the_predator (Apr 8, 2014)

4/8/14
Well I'm back! Not sure what happened with SF and it's none of my business. I asked if I could be moved to the online journal section. No offense to SF what so ever. I love the products and the guys involved, I would just hate to see all my progress lost if something happened. Ok here we go 

5:30am 30 mins of cardio on elliptical 
7:00am 8 hard boiled eggs no yolks with 1/2 cup of oatmeal
9:00am 42 gram no carb protein drink
11:00am 12 oz chicken with 1 whole avocado 
12:30pm WORKOUT
-Bench Press wu/135x10 1/225x10 2/275x8 3/315x8 dp to 135 x fail
-Hammer Strength Inclines 1/180x12 2/230x10 3/300x8
-Floor Presses 1/225x10 2/245x8 3/265x6( I'm totally spent after 1st set)
-Flyes superset 3 sets of 12 reps with 40pds
 -Push-Ups bw x fail after each fly set                           
1:30pm 2oz turkey burger with 4 oz bagel
3:30pm 1/2 cup almonds
4:30pm 15 mins HIIT cardio on treadmill
5:30pm 8 oz chicken with 1 cup of broccoli 
8:30pm 42 gram no carb protein drink

I had 2 gallons of water today. My back is doing good. I was able to do legs yesterday and even squat although I'm behind on squat strength only getting 405pds x 6. I still a little scared about my back workout coming up on Thursday. All shots are doing good. I'm on GW 501516 and I feel good. Cardio was a breeze today so it must be working. I will tape and weigh myself tomorrow and post results.


----------



## Gibbz (Apr 8, 2014)

No offense taken brother

-jwgibbons


----------



## the_predator (Apr 9, 2014)

4/9/14 OFF DAY
*UPDATE: *Well, there is no update. Weight and inches are the same as last week.

5:30am 30 mins of cardio on elliptical
7:00am 8 hard boiled eggs with no yolks
9:00am 3 turkey dogs
11:00am 2 oz turkey burger
2:00pm 1/2 cup of cottage cheese with 1/2 cup almonds
3:30pm 1/2 cup of almonds
6:00pm two 4 oz burgers with a bowl salad with oil and vinegar
7:00pm 45 mins of cardio on treadmill

I had 1 and 1/2 gallons of water. Today was an off day for lifting so there is not a ton to report. My back did twinge today out of all places on the shitter. I'm a little worried about doing back tomorrow so I'm just going to start slow and light and see how I feel.


----------



## the_predator (Apr 10, 2014)

4/10/14
5:30am 30 mins of cardio on elliptical
7:00am 8 hard boiled eggs no yolks with 1/2 cup of oatmeal
9:00am 42 gram no carb protein drink
11:00am 12 oz chicken with 1 whole avocado 
12:00pm WORKOUT 
I took it light and easy today because of the others day's spasm
-Pull-Ups 1/bwx10 2/bwx10 3/bwx9
-Incline Dumbbell Double Arm Rows 3 sets of 10 reps with 40pds
-Cable Pulldowns 3 sets of 10 reps with 180pds
-One Arm Hammer Rows 3 sets of 10 reps with 70pds
Immediately after lifting 15 mins of HIIT cardio on treadmill
2:00pm 2 oz turkey burger with 4 oz bagel
3:30pm 1/2 cup of almonds
5:00pm 2 turkey hotdogs and one 2 oz turkey burger 
8:00pm 42 gram no carb protein drink

I had two gallons of water today. My back twinged a little on the one arm hammer rows but during squats and legs in general I was fine. Not sure about that but hopefully I will be good for next week. I have noticed the GW 501516 makes me more hungry then normal also. Cardio was good today, got up to 10 miles per hour on the treadmill for HIIT sprints.


----------



## the_predator (Apr 11, 2014)

4/11/14
5:30am 30 mins of cardio on elliptical
7:00am 8 hard boiled eggs no yolks with 1/2 cup of oatmeal
9:00am 42 gram no carb protein drink
11:00am one. 2 oz turkey burger
2:00pm 12 oz chicken with 1 whole avocado 
3:00pm WORKOUT
-Dips wu/bwx10 1/bw+25pds x10 2/ bw+ 50pds x8 3/bw+75pds x8 4/bw+100pds x6 dp to bw x fail
-SUPERSET - One Arm Cable Pushdowns 1/20x12 2/45x10 3/70x7
                 - One Arm cable Ext 1/20x 10 2/20x10 3/20x10
-SUPERSET - Cable Rope Hammer Curls 1/70x12 2/80x10 3/90x10
                 - Cable Curls 1/70x10 2/80x10 3/90x8
- Concentration Curls 1/10x15 2/15x12 3/20x10 <-----THIS WAS TO LIGHT!
4:30pm 2 oz turkey burger with 4 oz bagel
7:00pm two 2 oz burgers with a bowl of salad with oil and vinegar dressing

I had 2 gallons of water today. I don't think I will have my 42 gram drink tonight because I feel so full. This GW 501516 is very weird. It makes you hungry but also when you eat you feel full to the max. I know I'm on low carbs already but I may cut out my morning carbs because lately I have felt absolutely stuffed in the mornings. Well my proviron came in and I am very excited! I took 50 mg today and will likely stay on that dose until the end of my cycle. I think between the t3, clen, GW 501516, and proviron I should be able to cut this fat and lean out. I'm sure the 1900mgs of test and 400mgs of tren will help too.


----------



## the_predator (Apr 12, 2014)

4/12/14
6:30am 30 mins of cardio on elliptical
7:30am 6 hard boiled eggs no yolks with two 1 oz sausage patties
9:00am 42 gram no carb protein drink
9:30am WORKOUT
-Hammer Strength Military Press wu/90x10 1/180x10 2/230x8 3/280x6 dp to 90 x fail
-Side Dumbbell Raises 1/20x12 2/30x10 3/40x10
-Front Dumbbell Raises 1/20x15 2/30x12 3/40x10
-Uprights 1/95x10 2/115x8 3/135x8
-Shrugs 3 sets of 225pds x 10
11:00am 2 oz turkey burger with 4 oz bagel
1:00pm 1/2 cup of almonds
5:30pm CHEAT MEAL ----> 2 pieces of pizza and chocolate covered strawberries with 3 beers(yeah I know, 2 to many)

I probably won't have any more food for the night cause I'm honestly stuffed! I only did one go of cardio today. I figure tomorrow I will get some cardio when I have to push mow and weed eat my lawn LOL. I had about a gallon and 1/2 of water today. Lifting went well. Strength was up, even though it was a fairly early morning session. Nothing really more to report. I'm just going to enjoy the night with the family and hope for a  from the wife later


----------



## the_predator (Apr 13, 2014)

4/13/14 FAMILY DAY/RELAX DAY
7:00am 1 egg, 1 sausage patties, one 2 oz turkey burger
10:30am 1/2 can tuna, 4 oz chicken and one cup of broccoli 
12:30pm 1/2 cup of almonds
2:30pm 1/2 cup of almonds
6:00pm 8 oz salmon fillet with a cup of asparagus and tomatoes

I had about a gallon and 1/2 of water today. I just enjoyed the family time today. I did get some cardio in by push mowing the lawn LOL. Bad news though is my back slightly spasmed twice today. Not sure what to make of that but I'll just go with business as usual starting with legs tomorrow.


----------



## the_predator (Apr 14, 2014)

4/14/14
6:30am 30 mins of cardio on elliptical
7:30am 8 hard boiled eggs no yolks
9:30am 42 gram no carb protein drink
11:30am one 2 oz burger with one whole avocado 
1:00pm WORKOUT
-Half Squats wu/135x10 1/225x12 2/315x10 3/405x8 4/455x10
SUPERSET - Hammer Squats 3 sets with 230pds x 10
                - Dumbbell Lunges 3 sets with 25 pds x 10
-One Legged Leg Curls 1/45x10 2/55x8 3/65x6
-One Legged Leg Extensions 1/65x12 2/90x10 3/115x6(either to heavy or I was just burnt out)
-Standing Calf Raises 4 sets of 15 reps with 225pds
2:30pm one 2 oz turkey burger with 4 oz bagel
3:45pm 1/2 cup of cashews
5:30pm 30 mins of cardio on treadmill
6:30pm 8 oz chicken with a bowl of  brussel sprouts mixed with butter and bacon( I ate way to many of those)
8:30pm 42 gram no carb protein drink

I had close to 2 gallons of water today. Workout was awesome! I don't know what got into me that last set but 455 felt easy. I have dropped my morning carbs and just decided to go with my post workout carbs. Once again, this GW 501516 has got me feeling retarded full. I have noticed since I have been on this stuff I don't shit as often as I use to. Don't know if that is good or bad?


----------



## Gibbz (Apr 14, 2014)

I personally look forward to my afternoon b.m. I call it my YouTube time

-jwgibbons


----------



## the_predator (Apr 15, 2014)

jwgibbons said:


> i personally look forward to my afternoon b.m. I call it my youtube time
> 
> -jwgibbons


lol


----------



## the_predator (Apr 15, 2014)

4/15/14
6:00am 30 mins of cardio on elliptical 
7:00am 8 hard boiled eggs no yolks with one turkey hotdog
9:00am 42 gram no carb protein drink
11:00am 12 oz chicken with 1 whole avocado 
1:00pm WORKOUT
-Bench Rack Presses(6 inch press) wu/135x10 1/225x10 2/275x8 3/315x10 4/365x4
-Incline  Press 1/225x10 2/245x8 3/275x5(got distracted with shit) dp to 135 x fail
-Decline Dumb Press 1/85x10 2/100x8 3/120x8
SUPERSET - Hammer Strength Press 1/180x12 2/230x10 3/280x10
                - Palms In Dumb Press 3 sets of 12 reps with 40 pds (this was a little to light)
2:30pm 2 oz turkey burger with 4 oz bagel
4:00pm 1/2 cup of cashews
6:30pm 6 oz salmon, 2 turkey hotdogs, bowl of asparagus
7:30pm 30 mins of cardio on treadmill
9:00 pm 42 gram no carb protein drink

I had about 2 gallons of water today. Today was a ok day for strength. I got distracted during inclines with an issue(phone call) from my wife. As I have wrote earlier the GW 501516 has been making me feel shitty. I think I will run it as a stand alone after my t3 and clen run. I don't think it works good with the t3. I dropped it today because of the bloated and "all the time" full sick feeling. As I said, I'm not putting it down now  until I run it by itself. Tomorrow is weight and tape so I'm hoping for something to give. I don't want a repeat of last week. I will update tomorrow either way.


----------



## the_predator (Apr 16, 2014)

4/16/14 OFF DAY
*NO UPDATES TO POST*---> Everything is still the same
7:30am 30 mins of cardio on elliptical
8:00 am 8 hard boiled eggs no yolks
10:00am 2 turkey hotdogs with 1/2 cup cashews
1:00pm 1/2 cup of almonds
3:30pm 1/2 cup of cottage cheese with a handful of almonds mixed in
6:00pm 6 oz chicken with a bowl of salad with oil and vinegar dressing
7:00pm 30 mins of cardio on treadmill

I had over 1 and 1/2 gallons of water today. Dropped the GW 501516 and holy shit, talk about night and day. I felt so much better today. No bloat, no full feeling, no sick feeling. I am willing to give it one more chance after my t3 and clen run, but if I continue to feel that way when I run it again, I will dump it! Not much to report because it was an off day. I had a great day with my daughter(spring break). I helped her ride her bike. We must have gone over a mile. She is good when she gets going or stops, but turning and getting the bike started on her own is tough for her. I guess I did 3 cardio sessions with all the running I did along side of her. Hopefully next week I will get back on the progress train. I'm going to blame it on the GW 501516... LOL


----------



## the_predator (Apr 17, 2014)

4/17/14
6:00am 30 mins of cardio on the elliptical 
7:00am 8 hard boiled eggs no yolks with a turkey hotdog
9:00am 42 gram no carb protein drink
11:00am two 2 oz turkey burgers with one whole avocado 
1:00pm WORKOUT
-Deadlifts wu/135x10 1/225x10 2/315x8 3/405x8
-Incline Bench Dumbbell Rows 1/40x12 2/60x10 3/80x10
-Low Rope Pulls 1/180x10 2/200x8 3/225x6 dp to 90 x fail
-Hammer Strength One Arm Rows 1/45x15 2/70x12 3/90x10
2:30pm 48 gram protein shake with 1/2 cup of cashews and 1 banana
5:00pm one 2 oz turkey burger with one turkey hotdog
5:30pm 30 mins of cardio on the treadmill
8:30pm 42 gram no carb protein drink

I had 2 gallons of water today. I was glad my back was good for Deadlifts. It was a fairly good workout today. There was no pain at all. Well it wasn't a fluke about the GW 501516, I felt really good today health wise. Tomorrow is arms so I'm going to get to bed.


----------



## exerciseordie (Apr 17, 2014)

Keep at it bro, I'm still keeping an eye on this! Don't be fooled with my lack of posting


----------



## the_predator (Apr 17, 2014)

exerciseordie said:


> Keep at it bro, I'm still keeping an eye on this! Don't be fooled with my lack of posting


 Thank you for the support brother


----------



## Gibbz (Apr 17, 2014)

exerciseordie said:


> Keep at it bro, I'm still keeping an eye on this! Don't be fooled with my lack of posting



Agreed,  I think I read both your logs more than I post in mine lol

-jwgibbons


----------



## the_predator (Apr 17, 2014)

jwgibbons said:


> Agreed,  I think I read both your logs more than I post in mine lol
> 
> -jwgibbons


I'm just glad we can all support each other and offer help when asked or needed. I can't imagine having some of the conversations I have with you guys with my non- lifting  friends who don't understand the lifestyle!


----------



## Gibbz (Apr 17, 2014)

Agreed^

-jwgibbons


----------



## the_predator (Apr 18, 2014)

4/18/14
7:00am 30 mins of cardio on elliptical
8:00am 7 hard boiled eggs no yolk with 4 oz sausage
10:00am 42 gram no carb protein drink
1:00pm two 2 oz turkey burgers with 1 whole avocado 
2:00pm WORKOUT
-Close Grips wu/135x10 1/225x10 2/245x8 3/295x6 dp to 135 x fail
SUPERSET -Lying EZ Bar Ext 1/65x15 2/100x12 3/135x8
                -Cable Rope Pushdowns 3 sets of 10 reps with 70pds
EZ Bar Curls 1/65x10 2/85x10 3/105x10 dp to 55 x fail
Dumbbell Preacher Curls 1/20x12 2/30x10 3/40x7
3:30pm 48 gram protein shake with 1/2 cup cashews and 1 whole banana
6:30pm 6 oz of ground beef with a bowl of salad with oil and vinegar dressing
7:30pm 30 mins of cardio on treadmill
9:00pm 42 gram no carb protein drink

I had 2 gallons of water today. I did a lot of running around today so the food was just kind of thrown together. It all worked out though. Today's workout was short but sweet. I got a good pump in my arms. All injections have gone good this week. Pretty soon I will get to crack open that SF tren so I am looking forward to that. Tomorrow is delts and then Monday I start the clen back up again.


----------



## the_predator (Apr 19, 2014)

4/19/14
8:00am 5 hard boiled eggs no yolks with three 1 oz sausage patties
9:00am WORKOUT
GIANT SETS
- Military Presses 1/95x12 2/115x10 3/135x10
   - Dumbbell Side Raises 1/20x12 2/25x10 3/30x10
      - Dumbbell Front Raises 1/20x12 2/25x10 3/30x10
        - Upright Rows 1/65x12 2/75x10 3/85x10 
10:00am Met-rx protein bar
12:00pm 6 oz chicken with a bowl of salad with oil and vinegar dressing
3:30pm 1/2 cup of almonds
6:30pm CHEAT MEAL Japenese food(it was awesome)

I had about a gallon and 1/2 of water today. I was in a big rush today with everything so I missed out on cardio but did so much outside work(sweating like a pig) that I much have got something in LOL. I also did a Giant Set for my workout because of time restraints. Holy shit it was a killer. By the 3rd giant set I was pretty much done! Today was a pretty good day. I'm going to enjoy the night with my wife(after the child goes to bed) then maybe watch a movie.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 19, 2014)

Dude why take out the yolks? They're nutrient rich!


----------



## the_predator (Apr 20, 2014)

^Trying to watch my cholesterol and fat intake I suppose, but you are right they are very nutrient rich.


----------



## the_predator (Apr 20, 2014)

4/20/14
*CAN YOU BELIEVE I THREW MY BACK OUT AGAIN!*
Holy shit I'm so pissed. I swear just when things are feeling good again. You know what got me....*A FUCKING 20 POUND BAG OF DOG FOOD!* I guess I twisted the wrong way when I was picking it up. I don't fucking care! I'm going to try squats tomorrow even if it fucks my back completely! Anyway here is my log:

FAMILY DAY/ RELAX DAY
8:30am 4 scrambled eggs with 3 pieces of bacon
10:00am 1/2 cup of almonds with 2 slices of cheese
1:30pm 12 oz of fresh trout(freakin awesome!)
3:45pm 1/2 cup of cashews
6:30pm 4 oz tuna with a bowl of brussel sprouts

I had about a gallon of water today. I really slacked because we had Easter at a family members house and I spent some good time with the kids doing a Easter egg hunt. I just got so caught up playing I didn't have any water.  Overall it was a great day with friends and family. Tomorrow I get back on the clen and hopefully I can move the scale and tape measure again!


----------



## the_predator (Apr 21, 2014)

4/21/14
5:30am 30 mins of cardio on elliptical
7:00am 8 hard boiled with two 1 oz sausages
9:00am 42 gram no carb protein shake
11:00am 12 oz of chicken with 1 whole avocado 
12:30pm WORKOUT
-Squats wu/135x10 2/225x10 2/315x8 3/405x8 ---->easy as hell dp to 225 x fail
- One Leg leg Presses 3 sets of 20 reps with 90 pds
- Hammer Strength Squats 1/180x12 2/230x10 3/300x15
SUPERSET - Leg Curls 1/70x12 2/80x12 3/90x12
                - Leg Extensions 1/95x12 2/115x12 3/135x12
Standing Calf Raises 4 sets of 25 reps with 135 pds
2:00pm 48 gram protein shake with 1 whole banana and a tablespoon of pb
3:30pm 1/2 cup of almonds
5:00pm 15 mins of HIIT cardio
6:30pm 8 oz of chicken with a bowl of salad(oil and vinegar dressing)
8:30pm 42 gram no carb protein drink

I had a gallon and 1/2 of water today. Even though my back was fucked I just said "enough"! I tightened my lifting belt all the way, got under 405 and just got mad! The 8 I did was easy but I figured I should quit while I was ahead. I started a regiment of stretching(10-15mins) before working out everyday to focus on strengthening my back and core. My 3 cc shot went well today and I'm got back on the clen at 60mcgs. Hopefully my back will hold out and get better.


----------



## the_predator (Apr 22, 2014)

4/22/14
5:30am 30 mins of cardio on elliptical
7:00am 8 hard boiled eggs
9:00am 42 gram no carb protein drink
11:00am 12 oz chicken with 1 whole avocado 
12:15pm WORKOUT 
-Bench wu/135x10 1/225x10 2/275x10 3/315x9 4/365x6 w slingshot
-Incline Dumbbell Presses 1/85x10 2/100x8 3/120x10
-Floor Press 3 sets of 10 reps with 225 pds
SUPERSET -Dumbbell Flyes 1/40x12 2/50x10 3/60x10
                -Palms In Press 1/40x10 2/50x10 3/60x6
2:00pm 48 gram protein shake with 1/2 cup of cashews and 1 whole banana
3:30pm 1/2 cup of almonds
5:00pm 30 mins of cardio on treadmill
5:30pm 4 oz tilipia fillet, 6 oz tuna fillet, a bowl of salad with oil and vinegar dressing
8:30pm 42 gram no carb protein drink

I had 2 gallons of water today. Today's workout was just awesome. Everything seemed super easy. Today was another 60mcgs dose of clen and tomorrow I up the dose to 80mcgs. I believe the proviron is kicking in. Last night I had a hard-on that lasted for 20 mins and throbbed. I also am starting to see some veins forming in my teardrop.


----------



## the_predator (Apr 23, 2014)

4/23/14 OFF DAY
5:30am 30 mins of cardio on elliptical
7:00am 8 hard boiled eggs no yolks
9:00am 42 gram no carb protein drink
12:00pm 8 oz chicken
2:30pm 1/2 cup of cashews
4:30pm 30 mins on cardio on treadmill
5:30pm 4 oz tuna with a bowl of salad with oil and vinegar dressing

I had a gallon and 1/2 of water today. Today was an off day so not much to report. 80mcgs of clen today and tomorrow will be the same. My back has been killing me real bad today. I think I'm going to forgo doing back this week and see what happens. I'm getting real frustrated with this shit!


----------



## exerciseordie (Apr 23, 2014)

Dude back problems are the worst, I'm telling you with first hand experiences from as far back as I can remember. Heating pad and stretching helps. Foam rolling relieves some pain also


----------



## the_predator (Apr 24, 2014)

^Yeah, I've been doing 15-20 mins worth of pure back and hamstring stretches since it happened. I think I figured out one of the culprits though...the fucking bed! I sleep on the floor last night just to see if that would help and HOLY SHIT! The difference was night and day. I woke up this morning with almost no pain. Now to figure out how to pay for a brand new bed that will hold up to my fat ass and will last without going broke


----------



## the_predator (Apr 24, 2014)

4/24/14
5:30am 30 mins of cardio on elliptical
7:00am 8 hard boiled eggs no yolks with 2 slices of bacon
9:00am 42 gram no carb drink
11:00am 6 oz tuna with 1 whole avocado 
12:30pm WORKOUT
-Dumbbell Press wu/40x10 1/85x10 2/95x8 3/105x6 dp to 45 x fail
-Upright Rows 1/95x12 2/115x10 3/135x8
-Shrugs 1/225x12 2/315x10 3/405x8
SUPERSET -Seated Side Dumbbell Raise 1/20x12 2/25x10 3/30x10
                -Seated front Dumbbell Raise 1/20x10 2/25x8 3/30x6
2:00pm 48 gram protein shake with 1/2 cup of cashews and 1 whole banana
3:30pm 1/2 cup of almonds
4:00pm 30 mins of cardio on treadmill
5:00pm 6 oz garlic sausage with a bowl of salad
8:00pm 42 gram no carb protein drink

I had 2 gallons of water today. Injection (3cc) went fine today. Clen was at 80mcgs and will go to 100mcgs tomorrow. The proviron is definetly kicking in as I'm starting to see some crazy veins in my arms and a few in my legs. *My damn chest and stomach are still my biggest problem areas.** If anybody has any ideas about those please let me know.*


----------



## the_predator (Apr 25, 2014)

4/25/14
5:30am 30 mins of cardio on elliptical
7:00am 8 hard boiled eggs no yolks with 4 oz sausage 
9:00am 42 gram no carb protein drink
11:00am 8 oz of chicken
12:30pm WORKOUT
SUPERSET -Dips wu/bwx10 1/25x10 2/50x8 3/75x8
                -Pushdowns 1/70x10 2/70x10 3/70x10
One Arm Cable Pushdowns  1/20x12 2/40x10 3/60x8
SUPERSET -Cable Curls 1/50x10 2/75x10 3/100x10
                -Cable Rope Hammer Curls 1/50x10 2/75x8 3/100x6
Dumbbell Curls 1/30x12 2/40x10 3/50x10
2:00pm 48 gram protein shake with one whole banana
3:30pm 2 beef sticks
7:00pm 10 oz chicken

I have had a gallon and 1/2 of water today. I decided to give the CKD diet a chance since I'm stuck right now. That means Monday thru Friday until 6pm no carbs and then from Friday at 6pm to Saturday at midnight you carb load. I'm going to carb load tomorrow to see how my body reacts to a heavy carb day in preparation for next week. Today was 100mcgs of clen and tomorrow will be the same. My back seems to feel better since the stretches have become regular.


----------



## the_predator (Apr 26, 2014)

4/26/14 OFF DAY/CARB LOAD DAY
7:30am 8 hard boiled eggs and a 4 oz bagel
10:00am Met-rx protein bar
1:00pm 12 inch chicken, bacon, and ranch Subway sub with double meat
4:00pm 8 oz  mix of meat(chicken and steak) with a small salad
8:30pm 10 oz glass of milk with a piece of chocolate 

I had a gallon and almost a 1/2 of water today. Today was a really good day. My wife and I spent the entire day together, just us. Our beautiful child spent the day and tonight with her grandfather. I was on 100mcgs of clen and sweating and shaking pretty bad. I sweat so bad just shopping with my wife that I had pit stains LOL. Tomorrow I go no carbs and 120mcgs of clen. I don't see it being to bad because I pretty much follow an almost no carb diet now. I need something to change! I have been stuck at same weight and gut inches for 3 weeks now.


----------



## Gibbz (Apr 26, 2014)

Try doing an eca stack when off the clen

-jwgibbons


----------



## the_predator (Apr 27, 2014)

4/27/14 FAMILY DAY/RELAX DAY
8:00am 4 scrambled eggs with 3 oz of sausage
11:00am 4 oz steak and two turkey dogs
3:00pm 4 oz tuna with mayo
6:30pm 10 oz piece of meat loaf and a bowl of salad with ranch dressing

I had a gallon and close to a 1/2 of water today. This diet is interesting. That high fat/high protein no carb approach really fills you up. When I had that can of tuna with mayo, I felt so full I thought I was going to explode. Maybe the fat is what I needed? Either way I am fast approaching my hit time and probably the end of this log. Unfortunately I know I won't make my original goal of 40-50 pounds lost. I'm still sitting at 25 pounds lost(for three damn weeks)and pray I can make 30-35 at the rate I'm going now. I really hope this new diet will shake things up. My ending date is in June...I'm just going to keep pushing!


----------



## Gibbz (Apr 27, 2014)

Keep at it brother!  Log or not you'll get there

-jwgibbons


----------



## the_predator (Apr 28, 2014)

jwgibbons said:


> Keep at it brother!  Log or not you'll get there
> 
> -jwgibbons


Thank you brother!


----------



## the_predator (Apr 28, 2014)

4/28/14
5:30am 30 mins of cardio on the treadmill
7:00am 8 hard boiled eggs
9:00am 42 gram no carb protein drink
11:00am 12 oz chicken with mayo
12:30pm WORKOUT
-Half Squats wu/135x10 1/225x10 2/315x10 3/405x8 4/455x6 dp to 225pds x fail
-Hammer Strength machine Squats 1/300x15 2/390x12 3/440x10
-One Legged Leg Curls 1/50x12 2/60x10 3/70x8 dp to 60 x fail dp to 50 x fail
-One Legged Leg Extensions 1/70x12 2/80x10 3/90x8 dp to 80 x fail dp to 70 x fail
-Standing Barbell Calf Raises 4 sets of 15 reps with 225pds
2:00pm 60 gram protein shake with 2 tablespoons of peanut butter 
4:30pm two 21 gram slices of cheese
6:30pm 8 oz piece of meatloaf with a bowl of oil and vinegar salad 
At 9:00pm I will have a 42 gram protein drink

I had 2 gallons of water today. My injection went alright. Did 3cc's into right delt. There was slight PIP after. I'm on 120mcgs of clen and shaking like a leaf. I will be on 120mcgs until Sunday. My workout went pretty good also. Sometimes it sucks lifting at home. First is lack of enough equipment and second sometimes lack of motivation...no one to motivate you/spot you and nothing pretty to look at LOL. I got only 7 weeks left and I'm going to try to give weight updates very week.


----------



## Vision (Apr 29, 2014)

My brother... I was away dealing with logistics of the company.. I apologize for my delay and absence..

Your log is insane... Love this.. This is by far the best log I see to date!  PM me.. I wanna see some update pics....


----------



## Gibbz (Apr 29, 2014)

The_predator's dedication is unmatched for sure and brother it doesn't go unnoticed,  even when vision was working behind the scenes he was bringing you up! I think there might be some great things in store for you based on what vision has said. 

-jwgibbons


----------



## the_predator (Apr 29, 2014)

Vision said:


> My brother... I was away dealing with logistics of the company.. I apologize for my delay and absence..
> 
> Your log is insane... Love this.. This is by far the best log I see to date!  PM me.. I wanna see some update pics....


Thank you brother. I'm glad you love the log!


----------



## the_predator (Apr 29, 2014)

4/29/14
5:30am 30 mins of cardio on the elliptical
7:00am 8 hard boiled eggs with 2 oz ground sausage with a teaspoon of mayo mixed with it(a jumble kind of)
9:00am 42 gram no carb protein drink
11:00am two 4 oz turkey burgers with mayo and 1 whole avocado 
12:30pm WORKOUT
-Deadstop Bench Press wu/135x10 1/225x10 2/275x8 3/315x9 4/345x3(tried for 4 but only got halfway)
-Hammer Strength Incline 1/180x15 2/230x12 3/300x7 dp to 180 x fail dp to 90 x fail
-Decine Dumbbell Press 1/85x10 2/100x8 3/120x7
-Decline Flyes 1/40x12 2/50x10 3/60x8
2:00pm 60 gram protein shake with 2 tablespoons of peanut butter 
4:00pm 1/2 cup of cottage cheese
4:30pm 30 mins of cardio on treadmill
5:00pm 12 oz of chicken with a bowl of salad with ranch dressing
8:30pm 42 gram no carb protein drink

I had 2 gallons of water today. Today was a really good workout. I got an awesome pump in my chest from doing dead stops. I think my strength started going downhill after that but still a good workout. 120mcgs of clen today and my shirts got soaked for both my cardio sessions LOL. Tomorrow is an off day for lifting but still 2 cardio sessions. This slight change in my diet with adding the extra fat is really keeping me full. Not gonna lie...I love being able to use mayo again, it's my weakness.


----------



## the_predator (Apr 30, 2014)

4/30/14 
Well I had to switch things up due to issues so I had to lift today and will be off tomorrow so:
5:30am 30 mins of cardio on elliptical 
7:00am 8 hard boiled eggs with mayo
9:00am two slices of 21 gram a piece cheese and 2 oz of turkey sausage
11:00am 10 oz of meatloaf
2:00pm 60 gram protein shake with 2 tablespoons of peanut butter
4:30pm 42 gram no carb protein drink
5:00pm WORKOUT
-Bent Over Rows wu/135x10 1/225x10 2/245x10 3/275x10
-Cable Reverse Grip Pulldowns 1/180x12 2/230x10 3/300x8 dp to 180 pds x fail
-Machine Rows 1/180x10 2/200x10 3/230x8
-Dumbbell Rows 4 sets of 10 reps with 120 pds
Immediately after w/o I did 15 mins of HIIT cardio
6:30pm two 4 oz burgers with mayo
9:00pm 42 gram no carb protein drink

I had a gallon and 1/2 of water today. Today was a interesting day. In the beginning of the day I had no plans on lifting but things came up to where I will be forced not to lift tomorrow. It was a good day though. Clen was at 120mcgs today and will remain until Sunday. I'm very happy that that I will be starting my SF tren soon. The Hex has been hitting on all cylinders. I like the tren(different sponsor that is no longer on this board) I'm on now but I think it my be a tad under dosed. Anyway tomorrow is for sure a no lifting day LOL.


----------



## Vision (May 1, 2014)

Im dying to see some progress pics man


----------



## the_predator (May 1, 2014)

5/1/14 NO LIFT DAY
5:30am 30 mins of cardio on elliptical
7:00am 8 hard boiled eggs with mayo
9:00am 42 gram protein drink
11:00am two 4 oz turkey burgers
2:30pm 1/2 cup of cottage cheese with 1/2 cup of almonds
4:30pm 30 mins of cardio on treadmill
5:15pm two 4 oz turkey burger with a bowl of salad with blue cheese dressing

I had a gallon and 1/2 of water today. Not much to report on today. Did a lot of work. Still shaking from the clen lol. It's back to business tomorrow with arms.


----------



## the_predator (May 2, 2014)

*UPDATE:* This morning I weighed myself and dropped another 3 pounds but my gut is still stuck at the same inches as last week

5/2/14
5:30am 30 mins of cardio on elliptical 
7:00am 8 hard boiled eggs with mayo
9:00am 42 gram no carb protein drink
11:00am two 4 oz turkey burgers with mayo
1:00pm WORKOUT
-Close Grip Bench Press wu/135x10 1/225x10 2/245x8 3/295x7 dp to 135xfail
SUPERSET -One Arm Pushdowns 1/25x15 2/35x12 3/45x10
                -One Arm kickbacks 3 sets of 10 reps with 20 pds
Standing Barbell Curls 1/95x10 2/115x8 3/130x7 dp to 45 x fail
Dumbbell Curls 1/40x10 2/50x8 3/60x7
2:30pm 60 gram protein shake with two tablespoons of peanut butter
5:00pm 8 oz of chicken
5:30pm 30 mins of cardio on treadmill

I had about 2 gallons of water a day. I felt pretty strong today. I had a pretty good workout. I'm starting my carb load at 6pm so I may have a bagel or biscuit but I'm not really hungry. I know I have to start carb loading but what I really want is beer LOL. Two more days of clen then two weeks off.


----------



## the_predator (May 3, 2014)

5/3/14
7:00am 8 hard boiled eggs with mayo and 4 oz bagel
10:00am EAS 42 gram rtd shake
10:30am WORKOUT
-Hammer Strength Military Press wu/90x10 1/180x10 2/230x8 3/260x10
-Dumbbell Side Raises 1/20x12 2/30x10 3/40x9
-Dumbbell Front Raises 1/20x12 2/30x8 3/40x9
SUPERSET -Shrugs 3 sets of 15 reps with 225 pds
                -Dumbbell Shrugs 3 sets of 12 reps with 40 pds
I then did 30 mins of cardio on the treadmill
1:00pm Big Burrito from a Mexican restaurant
3:30pm 1/2 cup of mixed nuts
6:00pm A massive plate of spaghetti with ground beef and sausage

I had a gallon and a 1/2 of water today. Not much to report. I just spent a fun day with my family. As you can see from the log I continued my carb load. I may have a beer or two tonight and one more meal but I'm not sure. Whatever it may be, it will be loaded with carbs if I do lol.


----------



## the_predator (May 4, 2014)

5/4/14 RELAX DAY/FAMILY DAY
7:30am 5 hard boiled eggs with mayo
11:00am 6oz of ground beef
2:30pm two beef sticks with two 21 gram pieces of cheese
6:00pm 8 oz steak with onions and peppers 

I had a gallon and almost a half of water today. Today was a good day. I got some good cardio in push mowing my lawn today lol. My wife's sister came over and cooked dinner for us since we always feed her all the time. It was good. Today was the last day of clen. Tomorrow is off for two weeks then then I will start my final clen push. I promise this up coming week I will post some progress pics. Maybe not the whole body because my chest and stomach still look like shit but maybe some body parts instead.


----------



## the_predator (May 4, 2014)

Vision said:


> Im dying to see some progress pics man


I going to try this upcoming week brother. At least some body parts lol.


----------



## the_predator (May 5, 2014)

As promised


----------



## the_predator (May 5, 2014)

A few more

I know its hard to tell in some of the picks but when I first started this log I didn't have any of those veins in my arms at all. My arms and muscles in general have definitely got a little smaller since starting this diet, but so has my stomach lol. Plus I don't think I have ever been this vascular.


----------



## the_predator (May 5, 2014)

Sorry for some of the blur spots on the pics. Just trying to cover the tats. I know, I know, I am paranoid


----------



## Gibbz (May 5, 2014)

Im jealous of your wheels man!

-jwgibbons


----------



## the_predator (May 5, 2014)

jwgibbons said:


> Im jealous of your wheels man!
> 
> -jwgibbons


Thanks bro! It's about the only thing I got LOL


----------



## the_predator (May 5, 2014)

5/5/14
5:30am 30 mins of cardio on elliptical 
7:00am 8 hard boiled eggs with mayo
9:00am 42 gram protein drink
12:00pm 12 oz chicken with mayo and one whole avocado 
12:30pm WORKOUT( Well, not really)
-Squats wu/135x10 1/225x10 2/315x8 3/405x6 
From the start of the workout I kind of felt like shit and a little sick. I realized it was time to stop when I only got 405 for 6 reps and felt a little dizzy after. After that I called it a day and figured it was best to stop and recoup then to push through and throw up or get hurt.
2:00pm 40 gram protein shake with two tablespoons of peanut butter
4:30pm two 21 gram pieces of cheese with one beef stick
5:30pm 45 mins of cardio on the treadmill
7:00pm 6 oz porkchop

I had 2 gallons of water today. I just felt a little crappy from the time I got up. I didn't get good sleep and then just felt a small wave of nausea shortly after morning cardio. I decided to just forgo the rest of the workout. Anyway, I posted some updated pics. Hopefully at the end of this run I will have the confidence to post no shirt pics and side by side before and after pics.


----------



## exerciseordie (May 6, 2014)

Gotta PM coming your way pred! Sorry I haven't been vocal in your log. You are doing amazing. Keep up the awesome work.


----------



## the_predator (May 6, 2014)

AND IT ALL COMES CRASHING DOWN
5/6/14
5:30am 30 mins of cardio on the elliptical
7:00am 8 hard boiled eggs with mayo and two 2 oz sausage patties
9:00am 42 gram no carb protein drink
11:00am 12 oz chicken with one whole avocado with oil
12:30pm WORKOUT
-Bench wu/135x10 1/225x10 2/275x8 3/315x8
I think I need some time off. I will explain below
1:15pm 45 mins of cardio on the treadmill
2:15pm 40 gram protein shake with 2 tablespoons of peanut butter
5:00pm 12 oz chicken

I had 2 gallons of water today. Well I haven't really been into it these last few days. I think I'm just burnt out right now. It sucks cause after this week is over I only have 5 weeks left. I mean the last 2 weeks I have had some awesome workouts and some great strength days. I figure I'm just going to take the rest of this week off, still do two cardio sessions a day, and just relax and recoup. I will still log everyday but just not lift. During the rest of this week since I'm not lifting I will try to eat a little less. I will still do my carb load as planned and get back on schedule next week.


----------



## the_predator (May 7, 2014)

5/7/14
5:30am 30 mins of cardio on elliptical
7:00am 8 hard boiled eggs with mayo
11:00am 12 oz of chicken with avocado and oil
3:00pm 3 beef sticks
5:00pm 45 mins of cardio on treadmill
6:30pm 6 oz steak with a large bowl of salad with blue cheese dressing

I had a gallon and 1/2 of water today. I'm trying to go less food for the week since I'm not lifting. I will admit I got a little "sugar lowey" after my afternoon cardio. As of now I'm still on 1900 mg of test with 400 mgs of tren and t3. One more week after this then back to clen. When I start the clen again I will have only 4 weeks left.


----------



## the_predator (May 8, 2014)

5/8/14
5:30am 30 mins of cardio on elliptical 
7:00am 8 hard boiled eggs with mayo
11:00am 20 oz of chicken( I was starving!)
1:30pm 45 mins of cardio on the treadmill
3:00pm two 21 gram pieces of cheese
6:00pm 12 oz of chicken with a bowl of salad with blue cheese dressing

I had almost 2 gallons of water today. I can tell now with my lower caloric intake that I am weaker. I got a little dizzy today. I was playing on the trampoline( which I have done a million times) with my daughter but my legs started burning. That my friends is the difference /importance food plays in our diets! That has never happened. My calories have gone from 2200-2600 with anywhere between 200-300 grams of protein to 1200-1800 calories and maybe 150 grams of protein...tops.


----------



## the_predator (May 9, 2014)

*UPDATE:* Unfortunately once again, there is no update. It seems when I go off the clen my weight loss disappears
5/9/14
5:30am 30 mins of cardio on the elliptical
7:00am 6 hard boiled eggs with mayo
11:00am 4 oz tuna with a bowl of salad with ranch dressing
2:30pm 45 mins of cardio on the treadmill
3:30pm two 21 gram pieces of cheese and 6 slices of honey ham
Started carb Load
6:00pm 3 pieces of pizza with a sliver of cake(kids birthday party)

I had a gallon and 1/2 of water today. I'm pissed cause when I go off clen it seems my progress is haulted. I should have just got keto from the start and ran clen the whole time. I started my carb load as planned. I went to my daughters friends birthday party so I was at the mercy of what ever they had there. It turned out to be pizza and cake. Anyway, I had fun with the kids. I seem to have more fun with them then the grown ups. They are more fun. Oh shit did that sound like Azza? It's an AG inside joke.


----------



## exerciseordie (May 10, 2014)

Get a good strong fat burner whenever you come off cleN and eat them! Lol that's what I had to do to still make good progress. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_predator (May 10, 2014)

5/10/14
7:30am 8 hard boiled eggs with 1000 island dressing
10:30am ham and cheese sand which with mayo(3 slices of ham, 1 slice of Colby jack cheese)
12:30pm 2 cups of popcorn
3:00pm two beef sticks with a 5 oz yoplait yogart
5:00pm 30 mins of cardio on treadmill
6:00pm 1 pound of shrimp and a stuffed baked potatoe with 2 beers

I had a gallon and 1/2 of water. Today was just a relaxing family day. We went to go see Rio 2 at the movies. I fell asleep for 15 mins. We( my daughter and I) have a nice surprise for my wife for Mother's Day so hopefully that goes well. Still carb loading until midnight so I may have some more food that I may not list in the log. Right now I'm stuffed from the shrimp though lol.


----------



## the_predator (May 11, 2014)

5/11/14
Talk about falling off the wagon in more ways then one. I partially blame my wife for laying the Mother's Day guilt trip on me and I blame myself for getting out of control. I not only ate like complete shit today, but had 4 beers and to top it off a Xanax. Anyway, here is my piece of shit day
7:30am 6 hard boiled eggs with French dressing
12:00pm two turkey dogs and 1/2 pound of shrimp
3:30pm 4 beers and 10 chocolate covered cherries and a Xanax
6:30pm a huge roast beef sandwich on French bread with gravy on the side for dipping
8:00pm a monster slice of pineapple upside cake

I might have had a gallon of water today. Honestly I just want to forget today happened and get ready for next week. I got 5 weeks left and I am going balls to the wall! Especially after a shit eating day like this. I will admit, this week has been one of the most trying weeks since I started this program. I honestly can't wait till Monday!


----------



## theCaptn' (May 12, 2014)

That's not too bad bro. How's the back healing?


----------



## the_predator (May 12, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> That's not too bad bro. How's the back healing?


It's doing a lot better, thank you for asking. Since I started stretching, it's really made a difference. The wife and I figured it wasn't the bed after all. She did a small "test" and realized how retarded tight my hamstrings were and that I could even get the back of my knees on the ground stretching them in a "sprinter's stretch". Between that and previous lack of stretching/flex ability we figured it out. I guess it also helps that she is a physical therapist . I should have asked for her help before but I'm to damn stubborn/stupid to admit I need help sometimes.


----------



## the_predator (May 12, 2014)

5/12/14
Well I decided to try a different program for my last 5 weeks and it's a smoker! I can honestly say I have never tried a 30-60sec rest period program. I've always done powerlifting type programs with anywhere between 2-5 min rest periods. With only one minute...HOLY SHIT! I got my ass handed to me, but damn did I get an awesome pump.
5:30am 30 mins of cardio on elliptical 
7:00am 8 hard boiled eggs no yolk with one 2 oz sausage patty and mayo
9:00am 42 gram protein drink
11:00am 4 oz burger with one slice of cheese, mayo and one whole avocado
12:30pm WORKOUT(only 1 min rest in between sets with the rep scheme trying to get 4-8)
-Incline Barbell Press 2 wu sets with 135pds x 12 1/275x6 2/275x4 3/275x4 4/275x3(going to have to drop weight next week)
-Barbell Bench Press 1/315x4 2/315x4 3/315x3 4/275x5(had to drop down)
-Rev Grip Pull-ups 2 wu up sets doing pulldowns with 90 pds x12 1/bwx6 2/bwx6 3bwx5 4/bwx5
-Barbell Bent Rows 4 sets of 6 reps with 225pds(might need to up the reps on this)
-Dumbbell Shoulder Press 3 sets of 6 reps with 70 pds(might need to up the reps)
-Dumbell Side Raises 3 sets of 10 reps with 25 pds(might need to up the weight)
-Crunches 3 sets of 20 reps
2:00pm 60 gram protein shake with 2 tablespoons of peanut butter
3:30pm two 21 gram pieces of cheese
5:00pm 45 mins of cardio on treadmill
6:30pm three 4 oz catfish fillets with a small bowl of mixed veggies with thousand island sauce
At 9:00pm I will have a 42 gram protein drink

I had two gallons of water today. All I can say is this program kicked my ass. I mean I am use to getting 315 on the bench for 8-10 reps easy. Now I can't even get 4 straight sets for 4 reps. Going from 2-5 mins of rest in between sets to 30-60 seconds rest completely killed my strength. I will have to revamp next week. After this workout I felt completely spent. I wanted to lay down and die LOL. Next week should be the start of my SF tren and I'm excited. The hex 450 is still going strong. I really don't think I will ever do another blast without the hex 450 again. I started the gw501516 back up again to have something to fall back on in between my clen breaks.


----------



## Gibbz (May 12, 2014)

Nice man, switching your program up alot of times you will see a strength increase and an increase in stamina. I love to randomly throw days in that my body has not set as a routine

-jwgibbons


----------



## the_predator (May 13, 2014)

5/13/14
5:30am 30 mins of cardio on elliptical 
7:00am 8 hard boiled eggs no yolk with thousand island dressing
9:00am 60 gram protein shake with 2 tablespoons of peanut butter
10:00am WORKOUT
-Seated Calf Raises 2 warm ups sets 95pds x 12 /4 sets of 12 reps with 185 pds
-Deadlifts wu/135x12 wu/225x12 3 sets x6 reps with 365 pds( May move up on reps)
-Squats wu/135x12 wu/135x12 4 sets of 6 reps with 315 pds(May move up weights or reps)
-Split Dumbbell Squats 3 sets of 6 reps with 25pds (I know pathetic right)
-Barbell Curls wu/45x12 wu/45x12 4 sets of 6 reps with 115pds
-Close Grip Bench Press wu/135x12 wu/135x12 4 sets of 6 reps with 225 pds(May move up weight)
-Crunches 3 sets of 20 reps
12:00pm 4 oz burger with a turkey dog with mayo
2:00pm 42 gram no carb protein drink
4:00pm 1/2 cup of almonds
4:30pm 45 mins of cardio on treadmill
5:30pm 8 oz steak with a bowl of salad with blue cheese dressing
8:30pm 42 gram no carb protein drink

I had 2 gallons of water today. Once again today's workout was killer. When I was done it looked like I just jumped in a pool. I was completely drenched. This is a great workout but I realize I couldn't stay on it for more then 5-6 weeks cause I would be burnt out. Hopefully this will help me with my final weight loss push.


----------



## exerciseordie (May 14, 2014)

You are very well driven my friend. You have a bright future full of progress ahead of you! Keep at it and keep killing it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_predator (May 14, 2014)

exerciseordie said:


> You are very well driven my friend. You have a bright future full of progress ahead of you! Keep at it and keep killing it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you brother and I'm glad everything is good with you now!


----------



## exerciseordie (May 14, 2014)

the_predator said:


> Thank you brother and I'm glad everything is good with you now!



Trying to get things back in order. Everything takes time. Patience is key when mending things you broke. I can honestly say stepping away from prep was the best decision I made. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_predator (May 14, 2014)

5/14/14 OFF DAY(THANK GOD)
5:30am 30 mins of cardio on elliptical 
7:00am 8 hard boiled eggs with mayo
9:00am 1/2 cup of cottage cheese with 1/2 cup of almonds
12:00pm 4 oz burger with blue cheese and 1 whole avocado 
3:30pm 1/2 cup of almonds with 10 mini slices of turkey pepperoni
5:30pm 45 mins of cardio on treadmill
6:30pm 6 oz chicken with a large bowl of salad with ranch dressing

I had maybe a gallon and 1/2 of water today. I really slacked on the water today. I can't believe how sore I am. It feels like I never lifted a day in my life. I was glad that I had the day off to rest and recoup. Today was just a shitty day though( personal reasons). I might have a glass of wine with the wife later. Maybe she can make the end of the day better with some sort of happy ending


----------



## Gibbz (May 14, 2014)

Tell her I live vigorously thru you and need her to help so I can make it another day haha

-jwgibbons


----------



## the_predator (May 15, 2014)

jwgibbons said:


> Tell her I live vigorously thru you and need her to help so I can make it another day haha
> 
> -jwgibbons


LOL, Well no wine, but definetly a happy ending


----------



## Gibbz (May 15, 2014)

-jwgibbons


----------



## the_predator (May 15, 2014)

5/15/14
5:30am 30 mins of cardio on elliptical 
7:00am 8 hard boiled eggs no yolks with 2 slices of bacon and mayo
9:00am 42 gram no carb protein drink
11:30am 4 oz burger with 4 oz of roast beef with mayo and 1 whole avocado
2:00pm 42 gram no carb protein drink
4:00pm 1/2 cup of almonds
5:00pm WORKOUT
-Incline Dumbbell Press 2 wu sets of 12 reps with 55 pds/ 4 sets of 8 reps with 70 pds(this was pretty easy, will have to move up)
-Flat Dumbbell Press 4 sets of 8 reps with 100 pds(this was also fairly easy so I will probably move up weight )
-Wide Grip Pull-ups 2 wu sets doing pulldowns with 90 pds for 12 reps/ 4 sets of 5 reps with bw
-Dumbbell Dual Bent Rows 1 wu with 45/ 4 sets of 8 reps with 100pds
-Hammer Strength Shoulder Press 3 sets of 7 reps with 180 pds
-Wide Grip Upright Rows 3 sets of 10 reps with 95 pds(this was to easy, going to have to move up)
-Crunches 3 sets of 20
This was followed by 30 mins of cardio on the treadmill
6:45pm 10 oz of chicken with a bowl of salad with blue cheese dressing
9:00pm 42 gram no carb protein drink

I had 2 gallons of water today. Today's workout was a hell of a lot easier then Monday. I wonder if it was the dumbbells or I'm already getting use to the 60 sec rest periods. Next week is the last 2 weeks of clen but the start of SF tren! I will tape and weight myself tomorrow and give an update.


----------



## exerciseordie (May 15, 2014)

the_predator said:


> LOL, Well no wine, but definetly a happy ending



Hey brother I been spending some "quality time" with the girl! There is a reason I was off all of last night lmao and most of tonight! So that helps make the day better! Keep after it and keep making progress. What it's all about


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_predator (May 16, 2014)

*UPDATE:* I lost another inch off my gut but I have actually gained weight. I am up to 271 pds WTF!


----------



## the_predator (May 16, 2014)

5/16/14
5:30am 30 mins of cardio on elliptical 
7:00am 8 hard boiled eggs with mayo
9:00am 42 gram no carb protein drink
12:00pm 8 oz steak with salad and Caesar dressing
1:00pm WORKOUT
-Standing Barbell Calf Raises 2 wu sets with  135 x 12/ 4 sets of 12 reps with 275 pds
-Dumbbell Deadlifts 2 wu sets with 135 pd barbell/ 3 sets of 8 reps with 120 pds
-Split Leg Squat 2 wu sets with 45pds x 12/ 4 sets of 8 reps with 95 pds 
-Hammer Strength Squats 4 sets of 8 reps with 300 pds
-Seated Dumbbell Curls 2 wu sets with 20pds x 12/ 4 sets of 6 reps with 40 pds
-Weighted Dips 2 wu sets with bw x 12/ 4 sets of 6 reps with bw+25
-Crunches 3 sets of 20 reps
2:30pm 60 gram protein shake with 2 tablespoons of peanut butter
5:00pm 30 mins of cardio on treadmill
6:00pm two 4 oz burgers 
8:30pm 42 gram no carb protein drink

I had about 2 gallons of water today. Today's workout was a little tough. I felt slight nausea after my 2:00 shake so I didn't eat until 6:00. I have been really angry lately and have wanted to be alone a lot. I'm kind of pissed because I know that I won't make my goal maybe that is way I have been short with people. Anyway tomorrow and Sunday are off days for lifting. I have started my carb load this evening. I don't feel like eating anything shitty yet. Maybe tomorrow LOL


----------



## exerciseordie (May 16, 2014)

Hey man roll with the punches. Fuck the weight, fuck the scale, fuck numbers. Look in the mirror. Only thing you need


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_predator (May 17, 2014)

exerciseordie said:


> Hey man roll with the punches. Fuck the weight, fuck the scale, fuck numbers. Look in the mirror. Only thing you need
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks brother, but right now in the mirror, my chest and stomach look like shit!


----------



## the_predator (May 17, 2014)

5/17/14
6:30am 30 mins of cardio on the elliptical
7:30am 8 hard boiled eggs with one 4 oz bagel
12:00pm tuna sandwich with a handful of pretzels
3:30pm one 5 oz yogurt
6:00pm HORRIBLE CHEAT MEAL AT HOOTERS(wings with French fries) also about 5-6 beers(I know but I feeling depressed)
7:30pm handful of chocolate covered cashews

I had about a gallon of water today. I have slacked horribly today. I am a little depressed cause the program is coming to an end I didn't get to were I want to be. I did get a second cardio session in(kind of) with the mowing of the lawn lol. Next week I start the SF tren so that will definetly be a massive improvement over the other stuff. Anyway, I'm going to keep this short cause I'm tired.


----------



## the_predator (May 18, 2014)

5/18/14(FAMILY DAY/RELAX DAY)
7:30am 4 hard boiled eggs with Caesar dressing
10:00am 4 oz can of tuna
12:00pm 12 oz chicken with 1 whole avocado 
3:00pm two 21 gram pieces of cheese 
6:00pm 6 oz porkchop with a cup of broccoli 

I had a gallon and a half of water today. Today was a great day with the family. We threw a surprise birthday party for my wife's aunt. She was so surprised she started to cry. We had about 20 people over. As always I played with the kids. We played football, basketball, and cops/robbers. Every one had pizza but I held strong with my chicken. I even got a compliment that my stomach looked flatter so that was pretty cool. Tomorrow makes 4 weeks until the deadline. I'm sorry to see this program getting close to the end. I think last night when I did the log I was a little tipsy(six 18 oz beers) so I was getting a little emotional LOL. Tomorrow starts my last 2 weeks on clen so I'm just going to run it at 120mcgs throughout. I will also be starting my SF tren so that is good. The last 2 weeks I will start tapering off the t3. I am hoping for 1 or 2 more inches off my gut before the program ends


----------



## BlizzRush (May 18, 2014)

Nice work brother, I've been following this log since the beginning. Keep killing it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_predator (May 18, 2014)

BlizzRush said:


> Nice work brother, I've been following this log since the beginning. Keep killing it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! I'm trying, 4 weeks till my deadline!


----------



## exerciseordie (May 19, 2014)

the_predator said:


> Thank you! I'm trying, 4 weeks till my deadline!



You have been killing it bro!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_predator (May 19, 2014)

exerciseordie said:


> You have been killing it bro!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you EOD and BlizzRush! I have updated pics I will try to post up tomorrow


----------



## the_predator (May 19, 2014)

5/19/14
5:30am 30 mins of cardio on elliptical 
7:00am 8 hard boiled eggs with no yolks and southwest chipotle dressing
9:00am 42 gram no carb protein drink
11:00am 12 oz chicken with 1 whole avocado 
12:30pm WORKOUT
-Incline Bench 2 wu sets with 135pds x 12/ 4 sets of 6 reps with 225pds
-Flat Bench 4 sets of 6 reps with 275pds
-Reverse Close Grip Pull-ups 2 wu sets(pulldowns) for 12 reps with 90pds/ 4 sets of 6 reps with bw
-Bent Rows 1 wu set with 135pds x 12/ 4 sets of 8 reps with 225 pds
-Dumbbell Shoulder Presses 3 sets of 6 reps with 75 pds
-Side Dumbbell Raises 3 sets of 10 reps with 30 pds
-Crunches 3 sets of 20 reps with bw
2:00pm 60 gram protein shake with 2 tablespoons of peanut butter
3:30pm 1/2 cup of almonds
6:00pm 8 oz steak with a bowl of salad with blue cheese dressing
6:30pm 30 mins of cardio on treadmill
8:30pm 42 gram protein drink

I had 2 gallons of water today. I started my clen today at 120mcgs and going to run that all the way through. Last 2 weeks, need to go balls to the wall. Started SF tren today also. Injection went fine today. Workout was much smoother today. I usually need a week to get use to a new program. I think I got it down now. I will start slowly progressing with either upping the weight or reps. I have some new pics I will try to post up tomorrow.


----------



## the_predator (May 20, 2014)

As you can see my gut and chest are my definite problem areas so go easy guys. Keep in mind I am a tad hunched over so while my gut is big, it is not that hungover. Please give me any and all critiques. Ok&#133;fire away fellas!


----------



## IronAddict (May 20, 2014)

You are in better shape than 1/2 the American populace. Good job!


----------



## the_predator (May 20, 2014)

IronAddict said:


> You are in better shape than 1/2 the American populace. Good job!


Must spread more rep around before giving to IronAddict. I appreciate it brother!


----------



## exerciseordie (May 20, 2014)

You look good bro. Looking big.


----------



## HFO3 (May 20, 2014)

I can't really critique without a starting picture for comparison, tell us the specs on the changes that took place and the full cycle you ran


----------



## the_predator (May 20, 2014)

HFO3 said:


> I can't really critique without a starting picture for comparison, tell us the specs on the changes that took place and the full cycle you ran


Other then the starting pics, all the other info is in my log. I know 16 pages is a long read LOL. I'm trying to work up the courage to do before and after pics at the end of this log. I really looked like shit in the before pics and believe my chest and stomach still look like shit now.


----------



## HFO3 (May 20, 2014)

the_predator said:


> Other then the starting pics, all the other info is in my log. I know 16 pages is a long read LOL. I'm trying to work up the courage to do before and after pics at the end of this log. I really looked like shit in the before pics and believe my chest and stomach still look like shit now.




haha, sorry I didn't read it all...  well you're looking good now, keep hittin it hard brother


----------



## the_predator (May 20, 2014)

5/20/14
5:30am 30 mins of cardio on elliptical 
7:00am 8 hard boiled eggs with creamy Parmesan dressing
9:00am 42 gram no carb protein drink
11:00am 12 oz chicken with ranch dressing
12:15pm WORKOUT
-Seated Calf Raises 2 wu sets for 12 reps with 135pds/ 4 sets of 10 reps with 225pds
-Deadlifts 2wu sets with 225pds x 12/ 3 sets of 7 reps with 365pds(this was kinda easy)
-Squats 2 wu sets with 135pds x 12/ 4 sets of 8 reps with 315pds(May move up weight)
-Dumbbell split Squats 3 sets with 30pds x 8
-Barbell Curls 2 wu sets with 45 pds x 12/ 4 sets of 7 reps with 115pds
-Close Grip Bench Press 2 wu sets with 135pds x 12/ 4 sets of 7 reps with 225pds(may move up)
-Crunches 3 set x 20
2:00pm 60 gram protein shake
3:30pm 1/2 cup of almonds
4:00pm 45 mins of cardio on treadmill
5:00pm 10 oz chicken with a bowl of salad with oil and vinegar dressing
8:30pm 42 gram no carb protein drink

I had over 2 gallons of water today. Holy shit today's workout was brutal. I had to step out of my garage because I thought I was going to throw up after the last set of squats. Damn that 1 minute rest kills! I was completely drenched even down to my underwear. I couldn't sit anywhere to have my protein shake because I was afraid of getting stuff wet. I'm glad to be running 2 SF compounds again. I really believe that other tren was not up to par. I just didn't get that strength boost I have in the past while on good tren. Still on the t3 at 50mcgs and clen at 120mcgs with the gw501516 come in at 20mg. I dropped my test to 1400mg and tren is the same at 400 except now SF tren.


----------



## the_predator (May 21, 2014)

5/21/14(OFF DAY)
5:30am 30 mins of cardio on elliptical 
7:00am 8 hard boiled eggs no yolks with mayo
11:30am 6 oz chicken with a bowl of salad with blue cheese dressing
1:30pm 30 mins of cardio on treadmill
3:00pm 1/2 cup of cottage cheese with 1/2 cup of almonds
6:00pm 6 oz fish filet with a bowl of salad with ranch dressing

I had a gallon of water today. Today was just a shitty day. The last 2 nights I just have not sleep good so today I really dragged ass. Im glad today was an off day for the gym. I'm contemplating having a drink to help with getting to sleep. I'm keeping this short and sweet cause I'm tired as fuck.


----------



## the_predator (May 22, 2014)

5/22/14
5:30am 30 mins of cardio on elliptical 
7:00am 8 hard boiled eggs no yolks chipotle dressing
9:00am 42 gram no carb protein drink
11:30am 12 oz chicken with 1 whole avocado 
1:00pm WORKOUT
-Incline Dumbbell Press 2 wu sets with 55 pds x 12 reps/ 4 sets of 6 reps with 100pds
-Flat Dumbbell Press 4 sets of 6 reps with 120pds
-Wide Grip Pull-ups 2 wu sets with 90 pds(pulldowns) x 12/ 4 sets of 6 reps with bw
-Double Dumbbell Bent Rows 1 wu set with 45pds x 12/ 4 sets of of 6 reps with 120pds
-Hammer Strength Military Press 3 sets of 8 reps with 180pds
-Upright Rows 3 sets of 10 reps with 95 pds
-Crunches 3 sets of 20 reps
2:30pm 60 gram protein shake with 2 tablespoons of peanut butter
5:00pm 6 oz fish fillet with a small bowl of salad with creamy Parmesan dressing
At 8:30pm I will have a 42 gram protein drink

I had 2 gallons of water today. Well I have not sleep good at all these past 3 nights and it really showed today. I felt weak and sick to my stomach all day long. I have almost thrown up a few times today. That is what lack of sleep will do. I also think I might have slightly pulled my left bicep muscle as it hurts quit a bit right now. I did it doing pull-ups. Hopefully it will be better by tomorrow. I definitely felt it through the rest of my exercises. Anyway, I have had enough. I'm going to have a drink and pop a Xanax and get some good sleep tonight....after my protein drink of course


----------



## the_predator (May 23, 2014)

5/23/14
5:30am 30 mins of cardio on the elliptical 
7:00am 8 hard boiled eggs no yolks with two 2 oz sausage patties
9:00am 10 oz chicken with 1 whole avocado 
10:30am WORKOUT
-Standing Barbell Calf Raises 2 wu sets with 135pd x 12/ 4 sets of 10 reps with 275pds
-Dumbbell Deadlifts 2 wu sets with 135(barbell) x 12/ 3 sets of 10 reps with 120pds
-Barbell Lunges 2 wu sets with 45pds x 12/ 4 sets of 8 reps with 95pds(will go up in weight)
-Hammer Strength Squats 4 sets of 9 reps with 300pds
-Seated Dumbbell Curls 2 wu sets with 20pds x 12/ 4 sets of 7 reps with 40pds
-Dips 2 wu sets with bw x 12/ 4 sets of bw+25 x 7
-Crunches 3 sets of 20 reps
12:00pm 60 gram protein shake with 2 tablespoons of peanut butter
3:30pm 42 gram no carb protein drink
4:30pm 30 mins of cardio on treadmill
6:00pm Started my carb load off right with 6 pieces of pizza!

I had 2 gallons of water. My bicep is still a little tender. These next two days of non lifting should heal it up just fine. I still didn't sleep that great but at least I got a little bit of sleep. As I stated above I started my carb load. I have been craving lobster or crab lately so I may endulage myself with that tomorrow. I'm going to keep this short as I need to spend some quality time with the wife.


----------



## the_predator (May 25, 2014)

5/24/14
7:00am 30 mins of cardio on elliptical 
8:30am 8 hard boiled eggs and one 4 oz bagel
12:00pm 6 inch roast beef sandwich from Subway
3:30pm 2 cups of pretzels
7:30pm Large bowl of pasta at Olive Garden

I had about a gallon and a half of water. Bicep feels better and should be g2g on Monday. Sorry the log was late. Time just got away from me. My wife and I actually had a date night that wound up to be crazy. We met up with her sister and friend and went back to her house, got in the hot tub and all got drunk. I know you were expecting a better story as soon as I typed hot tub but at least I was surrounded by good looking bikini clad women LOL.


----------



## the_predator (May 25, 2014)

5/25/14(FAMILY DAY/RELAX DAY)
7:30am 3 hard boiled eggs no yolks with three 2 oz sausage patties
12:00pm two 4 oz turkey burgers with two slices of bacon
3:30pm 1/2 cup of cashews
6:00pm 12 oz chicken with southwest chipotle dressing

I had about 1 gallon of water today. It is a sad day today, as I was preloading my shots for the week I drew up the last of my drop of SF Hex 450. I guess for my last two weeks I will drop to just 500mg test e, 400mg tren, 25mcgs of T3, and no clen. I will continue the GW501516 and will probably get some incindrene(spell) from BLR for extra fat burning and help while my thyroid function returns when I stop my T3. Three more weeks left until my hit-time!


----------



## the_predator (May 26, 2014)

5/26/14
Well today all kinds of things fell though. I'm not going to get into it but do to unforeseen circumstances I may have to end this log earlier then I want. I will find out tomorrow or the next day. Anyway today was a bust but here it is anyway.
8:00am 30 mins of cardio on elliptical 
9:00am 8 hard boiled eggs no yolks with two 2 oz sausage patties
11:00am 42 gram no carb protein drink
1:00pm 4 oz turkey burger with 1 slice of bacon and 1 bratwurst
3:30pm 1/2 cup of almonds
6:00pm 16 oz ribs with a cup of green beans and a bowl of salad with Caesar dressing

I had a gallon and a half of water today. I didn't get a chance to lift or do evening cardio. I am not going to get into the events of today but we will see if I can work things out and keep this log going.


----------



## the_predator (May 27, 2014)

5/27/14
I had to switch back to my old program and couldn't do evening cardio due to time restraints. 
6:00am 30 mins of cardio on elliptical
7:00am 8 hard boiled eggs no yolks with creamy parmasean dressing
9:00am 42 gram no carb protein drink
11:00am 4 oz turkey burger with a slice of bacon and 4 oz spicy sausage 
2:30pm 1 cup of cottage cheese with 1/2 cup of cashews
5:00pm WORKOUT
-Bench Press wu/135x10 1/225x10 2/275x8 3/315x10(was easy) 4/365(with sling shot)x6 --> could have got 1-2 more but my right elbow was killing me
-Incline Dumbbell 1/85x10 2/100x10 3/120x8
-Decline Bench 1/225x10 2/275x8 3/315x5 dp to 225 x fail dp to 135 x fail
SUPERSET -Flyes 1/40x12 2/50x10 3/60x8
                -Push-ups 3 sets of bw x fail
6:30pm 8 oz ground beef with 1/2 cup of mixed veggies
9:00pm 42 gram no carb protein drink

I had a gallon and 1/2 of water today. I had a great workout today! I would say the SF tren is definetly kicking in. I'm just all around stronger in all my lifts today. This week is just going crazy so I'm just going to piece together my workouts. I'm hoping next week I can go back to my "one minute rest" program.


----------



## the_predator (May 28, 2014)

5/28/14
6:00am 30 mins of cardio on the elliptical 
7:00am 8 hard boiled eggs no yolks with mayo
9:00am 42 gram no carb protein drink
11:00am 10 oz ground beef with southwest chipotle dressing
12:00pm WORKOUT
It was a short one but...
-Squats wu/135x10 1/225x10 2/315x8 3/405x6 4/455x4
-Leg Curls 1/90x12 2/100x12 3/110x12
-Leg Ext 3 sets of 135pds x 10
-Standing Calf Raises 3 sets of 12 reps with 225pds
1:30pm 30 gram protein shake
3:00pm 1/2 cup of cashews
4:30pm 30 mins of cardio on treadmill
6:30pm 8 oz porkchop with a bowl of salad with blue cheese dressing
At 8:30 I will have a 42 gram no carb protein drink

I had close to 2 gallons of water today. Today's workout was short but it went alright. I just had a lot of things going on. I really thought I was going to be stronger in the squat today but shit happens I guess. Anyway, tomorrow may be on off day or it may be back day. That is just the way this week is going


----------



## the_predator (May 29, 2014)

5/29/14
6:00am 30 mins of cardio on the elliptical 
7:00am 8 hard boiled eggs with ranch
9:00am 42 gram no carb protein drink
11:00am two 4 oz sausage links with mustard and mayo
2:00pm 1/2 cup of cashews
4:00pm 45 mins of cardio on treadmill
6:30pm 4 oz of chicken and a bowl of salad with ranch dressing

I had a gallon and 1/2 of water today. Today was just a super shitty day. Unfortunately I am on my 3rd mixed drink.


----------



## the_predator (May 30, 2014)

5/30/14
I apologize for the shortened log yesterday. It was just a shit day and I was in a shit mood.
6:00am 30 mins of cardio on the elliptical 
7:00am 8 hard boiled eggs no yolks with chipotle dressing
9:00am 42 gram no carb protein drink
11:00am 12 oz chicken with one whole avocado 
2:30pm WORKOUT
-Close Grip Bench Press wu/135x10 1/225x10 2/245x8 3/295x6
-Pushdowns 1/90x12 2/100x12 3/125x10
-One arm Pushdowns 1/50x10 2/55x8 3/60x6
-Barbell Curls 1/95x10 2/115x8 3/135x6
-One Arm Dumbbell Curls 3 sets of 10 reps with 40pds
3:30pm 30 gram protein shake
6:00pm ALL YOU CAN EAT BUFFET!

I had about a gallon and 1/2 of water today. It always makes you feel good when someone says you are looking good. I am sure the SF tren is in full swing because I have been a little more angry then usual. I was suppose to do evening cardio today but the wife and I got a surprise date night thanks to grandpa so I might have to get cardio in some other way


----------



## the_predator (May 31, 2014)

5/31/14
Now don't rip me up to bad guys
6:30am IHOP
12:30pm turkey sandwich with fried squash
1:30pm 30 mins of cardio
6:30pm OUTBACK

I had about a gallon of water today(I know I slacked). I slacked on everything today. I worked on my wife's aunt's truck today. It was a simple rear brake job as I had done the front brakes a month earlier. Holy Shit talk about a cluster fuck! This damn truck took up my entire day and I'm still not done. Everything that could go wrong went wrong. First the rotors had cracks in them, then the passenger side caliper was seized up, then the brakes that were ordered were front brakes not rear brakes(thank you wife's Aunt). I guess they had not had the brakes checked since I did the front ones last month and the rear since they bought the truck in 2002. Anyway, tomorrow is last day of clen and Monday marks 2 weeks left!


----------



## the_predator (Jun 1, 2014)

6/1/14(FAMILY DAY/RELAX DAY)
7:00am 8 hard boiled eggs with mayo
11:00am 6 oz chicken with a bowl of salad with ranch dressing
2:00pm 1/2 cup of cashews
5:30pm 10 oz chicken with a cup of broccoli 

I only had maybe a gallon of water today. I was really shitty with the water. I now only have 2 weeks left until my deadline. I have come to terms with not making my goals but have decided to really cut my calories these next 2 weeks to try to drop a few more pounds. I will only have about 4 meals a day and within those meals(only really 3 cause 1 will be a shake) I will reduce the amounts/portions. I'm now done with clen and will reduce my t3 to 25mcgs from 50. I plan to run a OTC fat burner from now until the first week in August. I will also finish out my cycle with only 500mg of test a week and 400mgs of tren. This will be done the last two weeks(have run out of SF supplies) and then I will go on a 6 month trt dose of 250mgs per week and then start short blasts and cruises.


----------



## the_predator (Jun 2, 2014)

6/2/14
6:00am 30 mins of cardio on elliptical 
7:00am 5 hard boiled eggs no yolks with ranch dressing
11:00am 12 oz chicken with one whole avocado 
3:00pm 1-2 cup of almonds
4:00pm WORKOUT
-Deadlifts wu/135x10 1/225x10 2/315x8 3/405x8 4/455x6
-Bent Rows 1/225x10 2/245x8 3/275x7
-Reverse Grip Pulldowns 1/200x10 2/225x10 3/250x10
-Dumbbell Rows 3 sets of 10 reps with 120pds
6:00pm 8 oz porkchop with 1/2 cup of brussel sprouts
7:30pm 30 mins of cardio on treadmill

I had about a gallon and 1/2 of water today. Wow, talk about feeling the effects of dropping my calories. Damn I think I got dizzy about 5 times. Overall, I had a real good workout though. I'm down to 25mcgs of t3 and an OTC fat burner. The test and tren are 500/400. I'm still holding the same with my weight and gut measurement so no new updates.


----------



## the_predator (Jun 3, 2014)

6/3/14
6:00am 30 mins of cardio on elliptical 
7:00am 5 hard boiled eggs no yolks with ranch
11:00am 6 oz of chicken, with two sausage links and 1 whole avocado 
2:30pm 1/2 cup of almonds
3:30pm WORKOUT
-Bench Press wu/135x10 1/225x10 2/275x8 3/315x10 4/365 with sling shot x 8
-Hammer Strength Incline Press 1/180x10 2/230x10 3/300x8
-Decline Dumbbell 1/85x10 2/100x8 3/120x8
-Dumbbell Flyes 1/40x12 2/50x10 3/60x10
Immediately after workout I did 30 mins of cardio on treadmill
6:30pm 12 oz steak with a bowl of salad with blue cheese dressing

I had a gallon and 1/2 of water today. Even though I'm very calorie deprived my strength is still there. I had a great workout. I still got dizzy today but not as much as yesterday. I'm realizing that I'm tired more throughout the day. I guess that is because the t3 drop and lack of clen.


----------



## the_predator (Jun 4, 2014)

6/4/14(OFF DAY)
6:00am 30 mins of cardio on elliptical 
7:00am 5 hard boiled eggs with mayo
11:00am two 4 oz pork chops with 1/2 cup of brussel sprouts
2:30pm 1/2 cup of almonds
5:00pm 30 mins of cardio on treadmill
7:00pm one 4 oz hamburger with a plate of salad with blue cheese dressing

I had a little over a gallon of water today. Not much to report today because it was an off day. I'm going to try to tape and weigh myself tomorrow morning.


----------



## the_predator (Jun 5, 2014)

6/5/14
6:30am 30 mins of cardio on elliptical 
7:30am 5 hard boiled eggs no yolk with mustard
11:00am two 4 oz hamburgers with ketchup and mayo
2:00pm 1/2 cup of almonds
3:30pm WORKOUT(Shitty Day)
-Dumbbell Shoulder Press wu/40x10 1/60x10 2/80x8 3/100x4
SUPERSET -Front Raises 1/20x12 2/25x10 3/30x8
                - Side Raises 1/20x12 2/25x10 3/30x8
Uprights 1/95x10 2/115x8 3/135x6
Shrugs 3 sets of 10 reps with 225 pds
6:00pm 6 oz orange roughy fillet with a plate of salad with chipotle dressing
8:00pm 30 mins of cardio on elliptical 

I had a little over a gallon of water today. I realize as my diet and log are coming to an end I'm starting to slack a lot more. I honestly think I just need a week or so off to just chill and relax. My workout today was horrible. I'm use to getting the 105 pd dumbbells for 6-8 reps and I only got the 100's for 4 today WTF! Anyway my injection went fine. Next week will be my last two shots of any SF product(tren) and the end of my log and review. I'm still on test e(another sponsors because I ran out of the SF Hex) with SF tren and will be going into a trt protocol after my log is through with just test.


----------



## Gibbz (Jun 6, 2014)

That tren is no joke brother

-jwgibbons


----------



## the_predator (Jun 6, 2014)

jwgibbons said:


> That tren is no joke brother
> 
> -jwgibbons


No doubt!


----------



## the_predator (Jun 6, 2014)

6/6/14
6:30am 30 mins of cardio on elliptical 
7:30am 5 hard boiled eggs no yolks with mayo
12:00pm 12 oz chicken with mayo and 1 whole avocado 
2:00pm 1/2 cup of almonds
3:30pm WORKOUT
-Lying Barbell Tri Extension wu/45x10 1/95x10 2/115x8 3/135x10
-Rope Pushdowns 1/110x10 2/120x8 3/130x9
-One Arm Overhead Extension(dumbbell) 1/20x12 2/30x10 3/40x8
SUPERSET -Dumbbell Curls 1/30x10 2/40x10 3/50x10
                -Dummbell Hammer Curls 3 sets of 10 with 20 pds
-Incline Dumbbell Curls 1/20x12 2/30x10 3/40x8r
6:00pm 4 oz Chicken Sandwich 
7:00pm 30 mins of cardio on treadmill

I had a little over a gallon of water today. Workout was good, I was just not 100% focused. I noticed some of my vascularity is starting to decrease. I guess that may be due to reduction of t3 and lack of clen. Well the final tape and weigh will be next week. I will also put up some ending pics hopefully. Last week coming up!


----------



## Gibbz (Jun 6, 2014)

I manipulate my vascularity messin around with sodium and water intake

-jwgibbons


----------



## exerciseordie (Jun 6, 2014)

Don't slack bro! It's too easy to regret. Trust me, dealing with the regret part now lol


----------



## the_predator (Jun 7, 2014)

6/7/14
6:00am 30 mins of cardio on elliptical 
7:00am 5 hard boiled eggs no yolks with mayo
12:00pm ham and cheese sandwich with mayo
2:00pm 1/2 cup of mixed nuts
6:30pm TACO BELL

I only had a gallon of water today. Today was just a relaxing day. My wife and I spent the day with her cousins. It was a fun day. Not going to lie, we had a few mixed drinks and shot the shit. Not much to report otherwise. Tomorrow is family day and lawn mowing(yeah) time.


----------



## Gibbz (Jun 8, 2014)

Brother sometimes you just have to have those days where worries go out the window. I had one mixed drink last night along with pizza.... it was nice

-jwgibbons


----------



## exerciseordie (Jun 8, 2014)

jwgibbons said:


> Brother sometimes you just have to have those days where worries go out the window. I had one mixed drink last night along with pizza.... it was nice
> 
> -jwgibbons



It is nice to let loose and eat like a normal fucking person sometimes lol


----------



## Gibbz (Jun 8, 2014)

Haha I look forward to the days when the misses wants pizza or something else not in my diet and I gwt to act a little disappointed but on the inside its a small win

-jwgibbons


----------



## the_predator (Jun 8, 2014)

jwgibbons said:


> haha i look forward to the days when the misses wants pizza or something else not in my diet and i gwt to act a little disappointed but on the inside its a small win
> 
> -jwgibbons


lol


----------



## the_predator (Jun 8, 2014)

Well, it's all said and done! Pics and details are in the SF forum. Once again I want to thank the SF TEAM! I realize there is one person I keep forgetting to thank and that is the Captn. He first asked about maybe I should do a log. So thanks Captn!


----------

